# Recicladero del "Arenero"



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2014)

Por favor dejar por aquí:

Ideas locas.
Circuitos NO comprobables
Circuitos irrealizables
Delirios varios
Etc.


----------



## crimson (Ene 3, 2014)

¿Serán bendecidos por Su Santidad?







Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> ¿Serán bendecidos por Su Santidad?
> 
> http://r28.imgfast.net/users/2811/12/63/89/smiles/2183331314.gif
> 
> Saludos C



*! Por supuesto ¡*

Previa adquisición del formulario correspondiente en oficinas de *La Fogonazo INC.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2014)

el ic lm3909 sale muy caro ,asi que estuve buscando como hacer parpadear un led con una sola pila de 1,5 volt y ademas que dure un año la pila,
encontré estos esquemas y probé uno,el de transistores



estos otros esquemas no los probé todavía 
le tengo unas ganas al esquema con el 74c14 ,porque puedo usar una parte del ic para el led y el resto para una sirenita/oscilador,asi lo puedo usar de carnada electronica o bien tambien lo puedo usar para usar de campanilla electrónica para indicación sonora luminosa de pike de caña


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 5, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el ic lm3909 sale muy caro ,asi que estuve buscando como hacer parpadear un led con una sola pila de 1,5 volt y ademas que dure un año la pila,
> encontré estos esquemas y probé uno,el de transistores
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103700
> ...



si yo tambien intente comprarlo y sale un dinerito en fin lo que te puedo aconsejar usa 3 transistores NPN cualquiera y cuando digo cualquiera es cualquiera, primero necesitas un ladron de julie y despues un flip flop con un solo LED a me me funciono de maravilla lo hice en navidad 






vos bajale a frecuencia como este 






es el mismo circuito 

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2014)

esquema de generador ultrasonico de potencia , funciona con 40 volt ,oscila a 1.6 MHz con los valores del esquema
original de un humidificador de aire, muy facil ,solo hay que hacerlo oscilar en unos 40 mhz y sirve para hacer un limpia inyectores y/o una buena tina ultrasonica de 50 wat, la misma potencia de las tinas comerciales chicas, tambien vi este mismo esquema en los nebulizadores ultrasonicos



PD;
en realidad también funciona muy bien en 26 mhz para los inyectores y/o materiales metalicos/ceramicas con grasa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2014)

mira observa este esquema basicamente un similar a unos de esos esquemas de elevadores que le dicen robadores de julios,nomas que el oscilador del limpiador tiene una bobina mas que eleva como a 1000 volt 






y este es el oscilador de un limpiador profesional

Ver el archivo adjunto 103863 

si te fijas son muy similares en cuanto al funcionamiento





			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Ahhhh , probá conectarle al trafo de PC otro trafo de PC invertido , pero lo correspondiente a 5V conectado a las salidas de 12



también probé y no funciona muy bien,
hay que hacer oscilar el resonador y tiene que chillar,y adentro de la tina se generan las burbujitas y ves como la mugre ''explota'' con las burbujas


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 20, 2014)

buenos dias.....mi gente.... como andan.... buenos dias FOGO y NASASEMA.... bueno mi regalito para mi amigaso SOLARIS 8   ... ya esta probado..... funciona joya....los potes van  en el chasis..y agrege cuatro llavesitas a la salida... los led tambien....(probe con un rele grande que tengo).por que inyectores no tengo ninguno..que es la duda con los IRFZ48n..pero funciona..ahora voy por el circuito de la tina-ultrasonica ..los traductores no consegui..asi que compre en bs.as.....por internet en nakama...y veremos que novedades tiene su majestad..majestuosa...con el circuito Ver el archivo adjunto 104309 Ver el archivo adjunto 104310


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 20, 2014)

buenas fogo.....bueno alli esta aplicado un mini tuto que hizo para ajustar imagenes..y eso es un pulsador para limpiar inyectores el circuito electrico me lo paso solaris 8...es este Ver el archivo adjunto 101005  y la imagen que tiene de fondo es una tina-ultrasonica..y unprobador de inyectores Ver el archivo adjunto 104311


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 21, 2014)

aca les dejo para que lean, en sus rato de imsomio...
loqui, fijate lo que dice del vag

edito...
no sabia en que lugar subirlos, hay varios post hablando de ecus, me paresio aqui, un buen lugar ....
 pero se puede llevar donde sea mas positivo


----------



## morta (Ene 23, 2014)

> buen noche arena, como esta la gente linda del FORO, una pregunta-... cuanto esta cobrando un electricista por hacer la instalación eléctrica en una casa de 2 habitaciones, cocina, baño... común!!! promedio. se lo agradecería a la ayuda



fijate en el sitio de la revista electroinstalador, registrate y esta para bajar la penultima edición y tenes los costos de mano de obra detallados.


Te los subo aca mas facil y queda para todos.

Fuente ==>http://www.electroinstalador.com/index.php


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 31, 2014)

Esto lo dejo por aquí mientras trabajo en el o se haga popular, lo que llegue primero XD
​Es un circuito controlador para calentador de agua de estos:




basado en el PIC16F88, pretendo colocar el circuito dentro de la ducha . Tiene un sensor de temperatura y un sensor de presión de agua que evita que la resistencia encienda en seco.

Les presento el código:

```
#include <16F88.h>
#fuses   INTRC_IO,NOWDT,PUT,NOPROTECT,NOCPD,NOMCLR,BROWNOUT

#device  adc=8

#use delay(clock=4000000)
#use fast_io(A)
#use fast_io(B)

#define D_BCD PIN_A0
#define A_BCD PIN_A1
#define C_BCD PIN_A2
#define B_BCD PIN_A3
#define MUX   PIN_A4
#define RELAY PIN_A6
#define UP    PIN_B4
#define DOWN  PIN_B5
#define WATER PIN_B3

//Inicializamos variables
int set_temp;
float temper, sensor;

//Esta funcion genera los datos binarios necesarios para controlar al 7447
void bcd(int num){
   switch(num){
      case 0:
      output_low(A_BCD);
      output_low(B_BCD);
      output_low(C_BCD);
      output_low(D_BCD);
      break;
      case 1:
      output_high(A_BCD);
      output_low(B_BCD);
      output_low(C_BCD);
      output_low(D_BCD);
      break;
      case 2:
      output_low(A_BCD);
      output_high(B_BCD);
      output_low(C_BCD);
      output_low(D_BCD);
      break;
      case 3:
      output_high(A_BCD);
      output_high(B_BCD);
      output_low(C_BCD);
      output_low(D_BCD);
      break;
      case 4:
      output_low(A_BCD);
      output_low(B_BCD);
      output_high(C_BCD);
      output_low(D_BCD);
      break;
      case 5:
      output_high(A_BCD);
      output_low(B_BCD);
      output_high(C_BCD);
      output_low(D_BCD);
      break;
      case 6:
      output_low(A_BCD);
      output_high(B_BCD);
      output_high(C_BCD);
      output_low(D_BCD);
      break;
      case 7:
      output_high(A_BCD);
      output_high(B_BCD);
      output_high(C_BCD);
      output_low(D_BCD);
      break;
      case 8:
      output_low(A_BCD);
      output_low(B_BCD);
      output_low(C_BCD);
      output_high(D_BCD);
      break;
      case 9:
      output_high(A_BCD);
      output_low(B_BCD);
      output_low(C_BCD);
      output_high(D_BCD);
      break;
      case 10:
      output_low(A_BCD);
      output_low(B_BCD);
      output_high(C_BCD);
      output_high(D_BCD);
      break;
      case 11:
      output_high(A_BCD);
      output_high(B_BCD);
      output_high(C_BCD);
      output_high(D_BCD);
      break;
   }
}
//Esta funcion separa los digitos y los multiplexa
void display(int numero){
   int ones,decs;
   ones = numero % 10;
   decs = numero / 10;  
   output_high(MUX);
   bcd(decs);
   delay_ms(10);  
   output_low(MUX);
   bcd(ones);
   delay_ms(10); 
}

void main(){
   //Configuramos los pueros I/O
   set_tris_A(0);
   set_tris_B(1);
   //Inicializamos el ADC
   setup_adc(adc_clock_internal);
   setup_adc_ports(sAN5);
   //Inicio del programa principal
   while(TRUE){
      //Lee el sensor de temperatura
      set_adc_channel(5);
         sensor = read_adc();        
         temper = (1.96078431372549 * sensor);
     
      //Detecta si hay agua en la tubería
      if(input(WATER)){
         //Si no hay agua, impide que en relé encienda
         if(set_temp != 0){
            bcd(10);
            output_low(RELAY);
            output_toggle(MUX);
         }
         //Si el agua regresa repentinamente, provoca un delay para evitar dañar la resistencia
      }
      else{
         //Si hay agua, al resto del programa
         if(INPUT(UP)){
            //Si pulsamos el boton UP, elevaremos la temperatura y mostramos la posición en el display
            if(set_temp < 5){
               set_temp = set_temp + 1;
            }
            display(set_temp);
            delay_ms(1000);
         }
         else if(INPUT(DOWN)){
            //Si pulsamos el boton DOWN, bajamos la temperatura y mostramos la posición en el display
            if(set_temp > 0){
               set_temp = set_temp - 1;
            }
            display(set_temp);
            delay_ms(1000);
         }
         else{
            /*Establecido el programa, lo usamos para comparar la temperatura
              El relé se encenderá y/o apagará para mantener el rango de temperatura
              seleccionada */
            switch(set_temp){
               //Esta condición apaga todo el circuito
               case 0:
               output_low(RELAY);
               bcd(11);
               break;
               //Esta condición establece las temperaturas
               case 1:
               if(temper < 24){
                  output_high(RELAY);
               }
               else if(temper > 27){
                  output_low(RELAY);
               }
               break;
               case 2:
               if(temper < 27){
                  output_high(RELAY);
               }
               else if(temper > 31){
                  output_low(RELAY);
               }
               break;
               case 3:
               if(temper < 31){
                  output_high(RELAY);
               }
               else if(temper > 36){
                  output_low(RELAY);
               }
               break;
               case 4:
               if(temper < 36){
                  output_high(RELAY);
               }
               else if(temper > 42){
                  output_low(RELAY);
               }
               break;
               case 5:
               if(temper < 42){
                  output_high(RELAY);
               }
               else if(temper > 50){
                  output_low(RELAY);
               }
               break;
            }
            //Mostramos la temperatura actual del agua
            if(set_temp > 0){
               display(temper);
            }
         }
      }
   }
}
```
Lo programé en C porque me guta, no guta ASM, lo odio  Adjunto dejo la simulación en proteus, códigos de fuente, archivo HEX, etc, por si quieren chismosear.

NOTA: La posición "0" apaga todo, y es la que inicia por defecto, si desean hacer funcionar el circuito, deberán "encenderlo" en el botón para subir la temperatura 

Esta noche cuando llegue a casa, me pongo a diseñar el PCB


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 2, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Ese valor es perfectamente admisible


Chas gracias don fogo 

Ver el archivo adjunto 104875​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2014)

*RatAmplifier* 


​


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 2, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *RatAmplifier*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104887
> ​


Ver el archivo adjunto 73864​Gracias Don Fogo, por simularlo, mañana bajo el multisim a ver "de que me entero"


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 3, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Multisim 13 y LRPMQLRMP . . . tengo el 12
> 
> 
> . . .  voy a ver* si lo compreo*




----------------------------------------------------
​Ya estoy trabajando en el PCB


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 22, 2014)

Lo prometido es deuda, es el PCB del circuito del calentador 
​En el PDF está listo para planchar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2014)

no me acordaba ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 23, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no me acordaba ¡¡¡¡





 Aquí les traigo la versión 2.0 con todo y código modificado en algunos detalles para mejorarlo un poco... 
​
Un amigo al que le mostré el proyecto me preguntó sobre si no podía diseñar algo similar para aires acondicionado, tengo una idea de como hacerlo, se que hay un sensor en el evaporador que es que detecta la temperatura de la salida del aire. El que no entiendo bien como funciona es el otro sensor que tiene en la tubería, se supone que debe detectar si la tubería se congela, pero no se exactamente si "setearlo" a 0°C o más o menos 

*EDIT:*Fe de errata, no es 74LS74, es 74LS47


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2014)

No sabía donde colocar esta información y por ahora lo dejo aquí:

Antes de mirar las imágenes corran el teclado, no sea cosa que le caiga "baba"

​



​


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 4, 2014)

Son cajas para DIY Audio, verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ypm5RCId1s4/Sphry2We3fI/AAAAAAAAACA/3j8g6ScVVA8/s320/homero+baba+50.jpg​Son cajas para DIY Audio, verdad?



*SIPI*, las imágenes son hiperlink´s 


​


*[Pregunta boba]*

¿ Enviarán muestras gratis ? 

*[/Pregunta boba]*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola 
Lo dejo acá porque no se donde ubicar lo...

tengo que cambiar el conmutador que va en la cassettera que se acciona al presionar el botón de grabar este conmutador es universa o varia dependiendo el modelo  

este pertenece a un Radio cassette recorder *AIWA TPR-140H*



saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2014)

Ponele contacmatic *y dale con el dedo a lo loco* , se ensucian de NO uso


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 19, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele contacmatic *y dale con el dedo a lo loco* , se ensucian de NO uso



creeme no es eso porque parece palanca de cambio de colectivo como baila  esta rota no sucia por eso estaba preguntando por un recambio a las que le pase alcohol con sepillito fue a las llaves de conmutación AM, SW, FM etc....


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola
> Lo dejo acá porque no se donde ubicar lo...
> 
> tengo que cambiar el conmutador que va en la cassettera que se acciona al presionar el botón de grabar este conmutador es universa o varia dependiendo el modelo . . . .



Todos son parecidos, en Ramos Mejía hay una casa que creo recordar tiene algo de eso. 

Como no te veo cara de viajar hasta Ramos Mejía  te sugiero que lo abras y cierres los contactos con grandes posibilidades de tirar todos a la basura.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 20, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como no te veo cara de viajar hasta Ramos Mejía  te sugiero que lo abras y cierres los contactos con grandes posibilidades de tirar todos a la basura.








Nou, no viajare hasta ramos mejillas para traer un conmutador aunque viendo las aplicaciones no seria mala idea traer un puñado  (hablando de otros proyectos)

En fin lo de posibilidades se nota que no me conoces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lo saque, y si son todos iguales solo que no se lo cambie (o sea si bien encontré otro en un radio grabador) porque no era necesario si la cassettera no la pienso usar solo me gusta la potencia y el alcance de la radio... pos la soldadura no quedo muy prolija (supongo que lo de probabilidad te referías a que es trapo viejo y cuesta que las pistas de cobre se mantengan en la placa) pero quedo. En verdad el diagrama de la llave le falta uno porque son 6 llaves no 5, pero el funcionamiento es igual 





Saludos y gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2014)

Resulta que hay unos tubos fluorescentes compactos que vienen sin filamentos , así que la cuestión de las lámparas de bajo consumo con filamento es solo para que se queme. $$

Resulta que hay una tensión crítica para que encienda con filamentos calientes (digamos unos picos iniciales de 300V) y una tensión bastante mas elevada para que enciendan sin filamentos.







Así que estoy por hacer la prueba de hacerle un bobinado adicional (secundario) al toroide, y desde ahí manejar el tubo con mayor tensión, el bobinado original trabajaría solo como primario.

Lo que me quedan enormes dudas es con el tema de los capacitores , el que va originalmente en serie con el tubo que suele ser de 30 nano , y el que va en paralelo con el tubo , generalmente 3 nano.  ¿Dónde y cómo los conectaría? 

Hice un *diagrama tentativo* , mañana si me da el tiempo comenzaría a quemar electrónica buena de discroicas de filamento huérfano 






electronicfluorescentlampballast_anrstuvst_138.pdf (69,0 KB (Kilobytes)

http://www.pavouk.org/hw/lamp/en_index.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2014)

Menos que "El Super-Amplificador de tres transistores" 

Super-Amplificador *1* transistor 


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2014)

Lo simulaste  ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo simulaste  ?



Estoy en eso. 

*Edit:* 

Simulación Multisim 13


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 26, 2014)

Buenas tarde/noche señores no creo que funciones  pero no tiene muchos componentes esta noche lo armo en una protoboard.

Una vez vi uno con unos reguladores 7812 7912 respectivamente. NO funcionaba ni para adelante ni para atrás no solo no amplificaba sino que se recalentaba el regulador


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 28, 2014)

Hola.





 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 30, 2014)

bueno resulta que arme el fusebit...el problema lo tenia en la programacion   ....... pero cuando logre programar el atmega8 corectameente..... se me presento otro problema    ....  el asunto es que como veran en el esquema que adjunto...... en esa configuracion de trancistores ....  lo que hace es por la salida del micro .. (y dentro de una secuencia predeterminada ) solo por unos segundos..... tenemos en T3 (bc 557) 5V...y por T1 (bc557) 12V..el echo es .......que tuve fallos.....no tenia los voltajes corectos por un segundo......entonces confirme ... (primero que nada)..con el osiloscopio de pc si ala slida del micro tenia la señal corespondiente...y es ta bien ... bueno lo curioso del caso.... es que los trancistores me miden corectamente... son nuevos..... pero los remplaze...son de la misma caracteristica pero de otro fabicante... ahora tengo  a la salida de T3 5v ......por unos segundos y como debe ser........ pero la salida de T1 tengo 12v permanentes y eso me quemaria los micros...... en arreglo o coreccion de fusebit... aclaro que volvi a medir  la salida del micro y tengo la señal corecta en la secuencia corecta ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> son nuevos pero los remplaze...son de la misma caracteristica pero de otro fabicante...


 
Fijate que no tengan las patas cambiadas de órden , suele suceder


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 30, 2014)

bien.... a cual de los trancistores te refieres al bc547 (T2) o al bc557 (T1) ??????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2014)

*A todos* tenes que verificarle las patas , además siempre hay una diferencia entre colector-base y emisor-base , además que podes verificarlo midiendo Hfe


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 30, 2014)

bueno dosme eso hare..... me vuelvo a casa...... a buscar trancistores nuevos... el tester..... y el sodador....me parecese que van a creer que me  vengo a vivir/convivir..si sigo trayendo mis cosas jajajajajajajaja


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 16, 2014)

buenas mi gente,me llego un cargador de baterias con los diodos quemados, eso ya esta solucionado pero...trae un voltimetro con el siguiente circuito, con el swicht en reposo marca el voltaje de carga cuando se cambia a la otra posicion no marca nada. el circuito esta construido, original, sobre una placa fenolica armado con los mismos terminales de los elementos.
ahora bien segun yo los que me figuran como 244-016 encapsulado to92 y en sus terminales solo esta marcado A y K (deberian ser diodos), busque el data pero no me sale ningun diodo con esas caracteristicas(algun zener)...la pegunta es porque no funciona, ya se que si fueran diodos normales al estar opuestos no circula la corriente....
el circuito esta original como lo trajeron 
desde ya gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 16, 2014)

sácale una foto *solaris*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2014)

Si están conectados opuestos al 1N4006 . . .  Chachan chachannnnn ! . . .  zeners


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 17, 2014)

sip, creo que son zener, voy a desarmarlo y medirlo para ver cual esta mal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2014)

Hablabamos en otro tema de una fuente de 16 voltios a 2 amperios en alterna sin transformador 

Y yo comenté de un eliminador miniatura de batería de 9 V sin transformador y que nunca me había pateado , era así con dos capacitores y puente rectificador con dos díodos y dos zeners .

Se los dejo para análisis :



Ver el archivo adjunto 109114

Saludos !


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 23, 2014)

¿A que te refieres con eliminador?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 24, 2014)

Es que antes las radio eran de batería 9 Volts y con este circuito te ahorras para toda cosas que se alimente de una batería.

créeme son carisima hoy en día vele la pena pagar la boleta de luz


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 24, 2014)

son caras y no duran nada en una radio....cuando tengo que cambiar las del tester .....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> ¿A que te refieres con eliminador?


 
A que eso elimina-reemplaza a una batería de 9V , es el modelo de una antiiiiiigua fuente de 9V sin transformador que yo tenía. Hice el dibujo físico en vez del diagrama eléctrico .

Y es así , las radios arqueológicas a germanio usaban esas , las Eveready coloradas 






Y los testeres se las comen bastante seguido


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 24, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hice el dibujo físico en vez del diagrama eléctrico .



Se le dice pictograma a eso que hiciste, mas conocida como imagen pictográfica... antes se usaba mucho en electrónica ayudaba bastante  






SAludo Atte *SSTC*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2014)

La resistencia de 820 Ohms solo representa la carga  !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 24, 2014)

p p p dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, sin negarme a aprender la lectura de circuitos,hay veces que me resulta mejor el pictograma.
> Pero….. un poco más prolijo no estaría mal.



Si a todos le gusta el picto-grama  porque es mas fácil de entender, pero no es fácil de dibujar no sea quejoso. Es un arte que permite llegar con mas fuerza al aprendiz 

bueno mejor me callo, gallo

che *DOSME* lo veo de mas a D4 puede ser  por otro lado no conseguí capacitores de 600 vamos con el de 400 de los monitores, porque ir a comprar 

créeme la ultima vez me dijeron 35 pesos :loco: sali temblando del local


----------



## jreyes (Abr 24, 2014)

Buen circuito DOSMETROS !

Acá dejo una variante para salida simétrica:






Y la salida de voltaje y corriente en una carga:






El cálculo de la corriente máxima disponible es aproximadamente: [[Vac (RMS)- Vz]/2]/Xc, donde Xc es la reactancia del condensador (de una rama).

En el ejemplo el cálculo sería: [(220-10)/2)]/[1/(2*3.14*50*0.0000022)]= 72mA

El cálculo es a una frecuancia de 50Hz.

Como dato: los zéner soportan la máxima carga cuando el circuito está sin carga; ocurre lo contrario cuando la salida del circuito está cargado al máximo o en cortocicuito.




Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2014)

El mío fué un Picto-Drama 

No hay nada de más , al contrario.

Fijate que es un vulgar puente rectificador , pero con dos díodos normales y dos zeners de 10V, los zeners creo que disipan 120-200 mW

Y fijate que en vez de uno , tiene dos capacitores de entrada , eso es para que no quede directo al vivo de los 220


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 24, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El mío fué un Pico-Drama
> 
> No hay nada de más , al contrario.
> 
> ...



los *vi* no soy el que se queja que esta mal, es mas es el mismo circuito que dije que estaba por armar y pregunte. ¿Si esto era una aislación de la linea? y tu con otro 4 mas dijeron que no 

y lo de D4 lo digo por si no es mas conveniente cambiarlo por un diodo común, pero ahora que lo veo bien no es conveniente porque no me protege el otro medio ciclo y a vos te gusta la *pictografia* no me vengas con otra cosa 





SSTC dijo:


> por otro lado no conseguí *capacitores *de 600 vamos con el de 400 de los monitores,



estoy hablando en plural y cuando digo vamos es que me refiero a la tensión de 400v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2014)

El capacitor no aisla de la línea  para nada 

Peeeeeero limita corriente 

De nada serviría si le ponés capacitores de 10 uF 

No es lo mismo tocar un vivo directo , que uno limitado a unos . . .  10 mA

*Jreyes* , fijate que los dos capacitores te quedan en serie , sería la mitad ¿no?


----------



## jreyes (Abr 24, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El capacitor no aisla de la línea  para nada
> 
> Peeeeeero limita corriente
> 
> ...


Sí, pero ese efecto está considerado en la primera parte de la ecuación: (Vac(RMS)-Vz)*/2*




Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2014)

Claro gato , no es lo mismo tocar directamente el vivo , que en serie con una resistencia de supongamos 1 MΩ

Tampoco sería lo mismo con 100k o 10k o 1k , cada vez peor la patada 

Entonces se considera la reactancia (resistencia) del capacitor , limitando la corriente para que no sea mortal.






Cuanto mas chico el capacitor , mas grande la reactancia-resistencia , y menos peligroso


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2014)

bueno queda asi: En Internet el diagrama esta mal o sea que en *livewire* esta bien entonces porque mi placa fallo  ya voy a revisando la basura para ver donde fallo la placa guaaacatelas


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 26, 2014)

en el esquema del 4024 tenes repetida la conexion  de la pata 2, (hay dos "2") el ultimo led deberia ser pata 12


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 27, 2014)

Si ese diagrama es un tema, mi problema fue que hice el dibujo de la placa mirando televisión, algo que no se debe hacer  

saludo *Solaris*


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola.

Para 110Vca u otro voltaje, mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/840198/ _ 
Hay 2 archivos pdf, uno en castellano (mi traducción) y el otro en inglés (original)
Usa como consulta el original si sabes inglés, sino, confórmate con el que está en castellano.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 28, 2014)

Una pregunta referida a los controles remotos. He notado que en mucho de los caso cuando medido con la camara, el led emite la señal una señal pulsante, pero en un caso particulas que me paso 2 veces la luz prende, pero no parpadea y ese mismo control es el que me trajeron que no anda. 

Alguien que le paso lo mismo. ¿Es el micro o es el resonador? porque en el caso anterior mencionado le cambie por un resonador nuevo. Con eso no ando con vuelta cambio por uno nuevo y listo, pero sigue el problema por eso quisiera sabes. 

¿Si el *Led* no parpadea o sea queda la luz encendida al accionar cualquier botón es problema del *micro* o el *resonador 455*?

saludos arenosos amigos


----------



## Ratmayor (May 1, 2014)

Siempre he querido armar este amplificador...
​PERO, acá no se consiguen FETs de ningún tipo, tamaño, color, sabor  ¿Alguna sugerencia *"BIEN"* para reemplazar el limitador de corriente señalado en rojo?  En mi opinión, creo que con una simple resistencia bastaría... Pero no se.... ¿Ustedes que opinan?

Estas son sus características... (Según Sony).

​
Aquí el manual completo: http://sportsbil.com/sony/ta-f670es-sm.pdf

P.D.: Acabo de acordarme de que por ahí como que ví que Don Fogo sugería algo así:





Pero igual no se como calcularlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2014)

Que tiene un micrófono electret dentro ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 1, 2014)

ese es un *corriente constante* y se calcula mas o menos asi:

saca R2, R1 es de 2K2 y R2 que seria  R I sense pasa a calcular 0,6 o 0,7 por la corriente que quiere que trabaje te dara un resistencia baja al ser mayor la corriente.

*ejemplo:* para un led con 39Ω te daria 20mA


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 4, 2014)

Hola, una pregunta.

¿El circuito integrado *μPC1181H* (Amplificador) es de germanio? porque no puedo encontrar el datasheet y en una pagina japonesa decía que era de germanio, pero no se si confiar en el INDIO


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta.
> 
> ¿El circuito integrado *μPC1181H* (Amplificador) *es de germanio?* porque no puedo encontrar el datasheet y en una pagina japonesa decía que era de germanio, pero no se si confiar en el INDIO



Miré en una página de Alemania y parece que *sip*.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 4, 2014)

Integrados de germanio?? Pero que clase de brujería es esa?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Integrados de germanio?? *Pero que clase de brujería es esa?*






*! ! De la peor ¡ ¡ *


----------



## J2C (May 4, 2014)

Aquí les dejo la datasheet del equivalente ECG ~ NTE.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Ratmayor (May 11, 2014)

Este código diabólico lo dejo por acá pa que no se me pierda , es el código de fuente del control del amplificador [LATEX]MaravillasAudio[/LATEX] que ando desarrollando desde hace ya un año... 
*Main*

```
#include <16F877A.h>
#device adc=8

#FUSES NOWDT, XT, NOPUT, NOPROTECT, NODEBUG, NOBROWNOUT, NOLVP, NOCPD, NOWRT

#use delay(clock=4000000)
#use fast_io(A)
#use fast_io(B)
#use fast_io(C)
#use fast_io(D)
#use fast_io(E)
#use rs232(baud=9600,parity=N,xmit=PIN_C6,rcv=PIN_C7,bits=8)

//Definimos los nombres de los puertos de salida.
#define CS    PIN_D0
#define SDO   PIN_D1
#define CLK   PIN_D2
#define LOUD  PIN_D3
#define RY_PW PIN_C5
#define RY_AU PIN_C6
#define TUNER PIN_C0
#define CD    PIN_C1
#define PHONO PIN_C2
#define LINE  PIN_C3
#define TAPE  PIN_C4

//Declaración de variables
int key_val, keyboard, x, mode, vol=0, bass=125, treble=125, fun_u, fun_d, vol_u, vol_d;
int auxa, auxb, enca, encb, dc_det, oc_det;
int power=0, tp=0, ld=0, mt=0, a=0;

//Cargamos los drivers
#include <LCD420.C>
#include <AD5200.C>
#include <PROTECT.C>

//Iniciamos programa principal
void main(){
   //Configuramos los pueros I/O
   set_tris_A(1);
   set_tris_B(0);
   set_tris_C(0);
   set_tris_D(0);
   
   //Inicializamos las salidas en 0
   output_c(0x00);
   
   //Configuramos puertos analogicos
   setup_adc_ports(ALL_ANALOG);
   setup_adc(ADC_CLOCK_INTERNAL);
   setup_psp(PSP_DISABLED);
   setup_spi(SPI_SS_DISABLED);
   setup_timer_0(RTCC_INTERNAL|RTCC_DIV_1);
   setup_timer_1(T1_DISABLED);
   setup_timer_2(T2_DISABLED,0,1);
   setup_comparator(NC_NC_NC_NC);
   setup_vref(FALSE);
   lcd_init();
   
   for(;;){
      //Leemos las condiciones del puerto A para los encoders y la protección del amplificador
      //Lee el flanco de subida del selector de entradas.
      set_adc_channel(0);
         fun_u = read_adc();
      //Lee el flanco de bajada del selector de entradas.
      set_adc_channel(1);
         fun_d = read_adc();
      //Lee el flanco de subida del multicontrol de audio.
      set_adc_channel(2);
         vol_u = read_adc();
      //Lee el flanco de subida del multicontrol de audio.
      set_adc_channel(3);
         vol_d = read_adc();
      //Lee los botones del teclado.
      set_adc_channel(4);
         key_val = read_adc();
      //Lee condiciones del detector de sobrecargas.
      set_adc_channel(5);
         oc_det = read_adc();
      //Detectamos si hay DC en la salida.
      set_adc_channel(6);
         dc_det = read_adc();
      
      //Lectura del teclado obteniendo el valor del ADC 3, usando un divisor de tensión.
      if(key_val > 24 && key_val < 26){keyboard = 1;}
      else if(key_val > 31 && key_val < 33){keyboard = 2;}
      else if(key_val > 45 && key_val < 47){keyboard = 3;}
      else if(key_val > 51 && key_val < 53){keyboard = 4;}
      else if(key_val > 73 && key_val < 75){keyboard = 5;}
      
      if(keyboard == 3 && power == 0){
         output_high(RY_PW);
         power = 1;
      } //Power
      else if(keyboard == 3 && power == 1){
         output_low(RY_PW);
         output_low(RY_AU);
         power = 0;
      }
      //Encendemos el equipo
      if(power == 1){
         //Iniciamos la protección del amplificador
         switch(protect(dc_det,oc_det)){
            case 1:
            //Si hay DC en la salida, se muestra un mensaje en pantalla y luego apaga el amplificador.
            lcd_putc("\f");
            output_low(RY_AU);
            lcd_gotoxy(5,1);
            printf(lcd_putc, "Protect!");
            lcd_gotoxy(5,2);
            printf(lcd_putc, "SHUTDOWN");
            delay_ms(2000);
            output_low(RY_PW);
            power = 0;
            break;
            case 2:
            //Esto apaga el relé de audio y vuelve a reponer el amplificador luego que a padado el peligro.
            lcd_putc("\f");
            output_low(RY_AU);
            lcd_gotoxy(5,1);
            printf(lcd_putc, "Protect!");
            lcd_gotoxy(5,2);
            printf(lcd_putc, "OVERLOAD");
            break;
            default:
            //Si todo marcha bien, cargamos el mensaje de bienvenida.
            //Esto evita que el mensaje se muestre una y otra vez después que ya inició el amplificador.
            if(a == 0){
               lcd_gotoxy(5,1);
               printf(lcd_putc, "Welcome!");
               delay_ms(3000);
               output_high(RY_AU);
            }
            a = a+1;
            break;
         }
         
         //Pasado el auto-test, iniciamos las funciones del amplificador.
         
         //Obtenido los valores de los ADC 0 y 1, convertimos ambas entradas en un número binário.
         if(fun_u<=1 && fun_d<=1){enca = 3;}
         else if(fun_u<=1 && fun_d>=70){enca = 2;}
         else if(fun_u>=70 && fun_d<=0){enca = 1;}
         else{enca=0;}
         
         //Obtenido el valor de entrada, procedemos a leer el encoder para el selector de entradas.
         auxa = enca;
         if((auxa == 2) && (enca == 3)){x++;} //Si el flanco es de subida, subimos un valor.
         if((auxa == 3) && (enca == 2)){x--;} //Si el flanco es de bajada, restamos un valor.
         if(x < 3){x=0;} //Si llega la última posición, volvemos al principio.
         if(x > 0){x=3;} //Si llega la primera posición, volvemos al final.
         
         //Tape control.
         if(keyboard == 1 && tp == 0){
            output_high(TAPE);
            tp = 1;
         } 
         else if(keyboard == 1 && power == 1){
            output_low(TAPE);
            tp = 0;
         }
         
         //Obtenido los valores del rotary encoder, lo cargamos para seleccionar las entradas.
         switch(x){
            case 1:
            output_low(TUNER);
            output_high(CD);
            output_low(PHONO);
            output_low(LINE);
            if(tp == 1){
               lcd_gotoxy(1,1);
               printf(lcd_putc, "CD      <     Tape");
            }
            else{
               lcd_gotoxy(1,1);
               printf(lcd_putc, "CD");
            }
            break;
            case 2:
            output_low(TUNER);
            output_low(CD);
            output_high(PHONO);
            output_low(LINE);
            if(tp == 1){
               lcd_gotoxy(1,1);
               printf(lcd_putc, "Phono    <    Tape");
            }
            else{
               lcd_gotoxy(1,1);
               printf(lcd_putc, "Phono");
            }
            break;
            case 3:
            output_low(TUNER);
            output_low(CD);
            output_low(PHONO);
            output_high(LINE);
            if(tp == 1){
               lcd_gotoxy(1,1);
               printf(lcd_putc, "Line     <    Tape");
            }
            else{
               lcd_gotoxy(1,1);
               printf(lcd_putc, "Line");
            }
            break;
            default:
            output_high(TUNER);
            output_low(CD);
            output_low(PHONO);
            output_low(LINE);
            if(tp == 1){
               lcd_gotoxy(1,1);
               printf(lcd_putc, "Tuner    <    Tape");
            }
            else{
               lcd_gotoxy(1,1);
               printf(lcd_putc, "Tuner");
            }
            break;
         }
         
         //Obtenido los valores de los ADC 2 y 3, convertimos ambas entradas en un número binário.
         if(vol_u<=1 && vol_d<=1){encb = 3;}
         else if(vol_u<=1 && vol_d>=70){encb = 2;}
         else if(vol_u>=70 && vol_d<=0){encb = 1;}
         else{encb=0;}
         
         //Estas son las funciones generales del control de audio.
         //Si el MUTE está activado, se inhiben las funciones de audio.
         if(mt == 0){
            /*Función Loudness
              Si presionamos el botón "Loudness", mostramos el mensaje en pantalla 
              y luego volvemos a carga el menú de control de audio. */
            if(keyboard == 4 && ld == 0){
               output_high(LOUD);
               ld = 1;
               lcd_gotoxy(1,2);
               printf(lcd_putc, "  Loudnees  On  ");
               delay_ms(1000);
            } 
            else if(keyboard == 4 && ld == 1){
               output_low(LOUD);
               ld = 0;
               lcd_gotoxy(1,2);
               printf(lcd_putc, "  Loudnees Off  ");
               delay_ms(1000);
            }
            else{
               //Si el botón de "Loudness" no está presionado, controlamos las opciones de audio.
               //Menú de funciones de audio del multi jog.
               //Selector de modo
               if(keyboard == 5){
                  mode++;
                  if(mode > 3){mode = 0;}
               }
               
               switch(mode){
                  case 1:
                  //Control de bajos, obtenido a partir del valor del encoder B.
                  auxb = encb;
                  if((auxb == 2) && (encb == 3)){
                     if(bass == 256){bass = bass;}
                     else{bass = bass + 25;}
                  }
                  if((auxb == 3) && (encb == 2)){
                     if(bass == 0){bass = bass;}
                     else{bass = bass - 25;}
                  }
                  digi_pots(3,bass);
                  digi_pots(4,bass);
                  lcd_gotoxy(1,2);
                  printf(lcd_putc, "Bass       %d dB",((bass-125)/10));
                  break;
                  case 2:
                  //Control de agudos, obtenido a partir del valor del encoder B.
                  auxb = encb;
                  if((auxb == 2) && (encb == 3)){
                     if(treble == 256){treble = treble;}
                     else{treble = treble + 25;}
                  }
                  if((auxb == 3) && (encb == 2)){
                     if(treble == 0){treble = treble;}
                     else{treble = treble - 25;}
                  }
                  digi_pots(1,treble);
                  digi_pots(2,treble);
                  lcd_gotoxy(1,2);
                  printf(lcd_putc, "Treble     %d dB",((treble-125)/10));
                  break;
                  default:
                  //Control de volumen, obtenido a partir del valor del encoder B.
                  auxb = encb;
                  if((auxb == 2) && (encb == 3)){
                     if(vol == 256){vol = vol;}
                     else{vol = vol + 4;}
                  }
                  if((auxb == 3) && (encb == 2)){
                     if(vol == 0){vol = vol;}
                     else{vol = vol - 4;}
                  }
                  digi_pots(5,vol);
                  digi_pots(6,vol);
                  break;
               }
            }
         }
         //Función Mute 
         if((keyboard == 2 && mt == 0) || mt == 1){
            digi_pots(5,0);
            digi_pots(6,0);
            mt = 1;
            lcd_gotoxy(1,2);
            printf(lcd_putc, "      Mute      ");
         } 
         else if(keyboard == 2 && mt == 1){
            digi_pots(5,vol);
            digi_pots(6,vol);
            mt = 0;
            mode = 0;
            lcd_gotoxy(1,2);
            printf(lcd_putc, "Volume        %d",((vol-0)/4));
            delay_ms(1000);
         }
         else{
            lcd_gotoxy(1,2);
            printf(lcd_putc, "Volume        %d",((vol-0)/4));
         }
      }
      else{
         output_low(RY_PW);
         output_low(RY_AU);
         a = 0;
      }
   }
}
```

*AD5200.c (Esta función maneja los potenciómetros digitales que conforman el AD5206)*

```
//Este driver maneja vía SPI los potenciómetros digitales AD5204 y AD5206 de Analog Devices
void digi_pots(int address, int data){
   int j;
   //Iniciamos la conexión con el AD520X
   output_low(CS);
   //Enviamos la dirección correspondiente al potenciómetro.
   for(j=0; j <3; j++){
      output_low(CLK); 
      output_bit(SDO,bit_test(address,2-j));
      //delay_us(0.02);
      output_high(CLK);
      delay_us(0.02);
   }
   j=0; 
   //Enviada la dirección, enviamos la posición del potenciómetro (0 ~ 256).
   for(j=0; j <8; j++){
      output_low(CLK); 
      output_bit(SDO,bit_test(data,7-j));
      //delay_us(0.02);
      output_high(CLK);
      delay_us(0.02);
   }
   j=0; 
   //Finalizamos la conexión con el AD520X
   output_high(CS);
}
```

*PROTECT.c (Esta función maneja la protección, trabaja igualito a la que publiqué por ahí)*

```
int protect(dc_det,oc_det){
   int alert;
   //Detecta si hay DC en la salida
   if(dc_det < 254){
      alert = 1;
   }
   //Detectamos si el sistema está sobrecargado
   else if(oc_det < 254){
      alert = 2;
   }
   //Si todo marcha bien, activamos el rele
   else{
      alert = 0;
   }
   return alert;
}
```

Lo iba a probar hoy, pero dejé el programador en el trabajo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 15, 2014)

Hola amigos de la electronica !! 

Me trajeron una cámara de FOTO *Olympus Fe-150 *

FOTO DE LA CAMARA

El tema pasa porque NO tengo ni la batería, ni el cable de datos ni mucho menos el cargador. Lo que pense que si armo un regulador de 4.5Vcc y utilizo una Batería de 6Vcc que posibilidad hay de que ande alquien experimento en esta area ???

(aclaro que la cámara es para experimentar porque el dueño dice que no la quiere)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2014)

Adaptale una batería de celular de 3,7


----------



## Ratmayor (May 15, 2014)

Hasta donde recuerdo, la batería de esa cámara es de 3,7V


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 15, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Hasta donde recuerdo, la batería de esa cámara es de 3,7V



*DOSME* - *Ratmayor*  creo que tienen la misma tension, tienen razón es una batería de celular mañana probare


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2014)

Para bajar las fotos pones la tarjeta SD en un lector y listo  !

Me pasa peor , me regalaron una Fuji MX-1200 de 1.3 megapixels  para jugar , le puse las 4 pilas y enciende , pero se niega a funcionar sin su tarjeta de memoria que es bastante especial , nada que ver con la SD o la Sony 











Es una *StartMedia   *


----------



## Ratmayor (May 16, 2014)

La Olympus del gato, si mal no recuerdo, usa memoria -Picture Card..


Una pregunta... ¿Como determino que tanta corriente necesito para vencer la capacitancia parásita entre Compuerta y Drenador en los mosfets?  Es que tengo unos que tienen 9.8nF


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2014)

IR2110(-1-2) <-- jeje


http://maydanflo.blogspot.com.ar/2009_10_01_archive.html


----------



## Ratmayor (May 16, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> IR2110(-1-2) <-- jeje


 ya se que ese funciona, pero como se si necesito mas powa?


----------



## Ratmayor (May 16, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Dónde, cómo, para que lo vas a usar ? Diagrama ?


No hay diagrama en específico, pero supongamos que son SMPS y/o Class D Amps , solo que he leído que entre más capacitancia parásita / velocidad de conmutación, requiere un driver de más corriente y me llamó la atención saber como determinar que tanta corriente hace falta...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 16, 2014)

hablando de mosfet me trajeron esta potencia  






y ahora te quiero ver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ni idea de como arrancar encima el led *Themal* esta prendido.. ya veo que hay que buscar el *THR* y que tara ra ra ra y para rematarla el tipo me dice que sacaron un resistencia y pusieron un puente Y no encuentro el PUENNNNNNNNNNNTE 

En fin vamos a ver por donde comenzar, *Don rat* sabe que una vez lei pero no me acuerdo en que pagina se referian a este tema era una pagina española NOP no me acuerdo


----------



## Ratmayor (May 16, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> hablando de mosfet me trajeron esta potencia
> 
> http://www.xonox.com.ar/images/CA-6150.JPG
> 
> y ahora te quiero ver http://danyk.cz/_nevim.gif ni idea de como arrancar encima el led *Themal* esta prendido.. ya veo que hay que buscar el *THR* y que tara ra ra ra y para rematarla el tipo me dice que sacaron un resistencia y pusieron un puente Y no encuentro el PUENNNNNNNNNNNTE


Solía sustituir el termisor por una R de 22Ω  Aunque esa falla también la puede causar el comparador que va al TL494...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 16, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Solía sustituir el termisor por una R de 22Ω  Aunque esa falla también la puede causar el comparador que va al TL494...



interenzantirigillo 

Vos decís *rat* que el problema puede que esta por el lado de la fuente, en ese caso desconecto de la alimentación y lo alimento con 24+24 si es el comparador...

después voy a probar.. esperando que cargue la batería  muerta muerta


----------



## Ratmayor (May 22, 2014)

Houston, tenemos un problema 

​Al parecer el comprador reacciona, pero el level-shifter no


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 23, 2014)

que raro, estas usándolo tal cual te lo recomiendan solo que R3 es mas elevada


----------



## Ratmayor (May 23, 2014)

Voy a jugar con los valores de las R5 y R6 a ver que pasa...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2014)

El IR2110 ¿ Está sano ?
El IR2110 ¿ Es realmente un IR2110 ?


----------



## Ratmayor (May 23, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El IR2110 ¿ Está sano ?
> El IR2110 ¿ Es realmente un IR2110 ?


Le tengo "idea" al IR, Pero según la espectrografia de tacato, es auténtico... Sin embargo, así fuera falso, debería haber algo en la entrada...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 26, 2014)

Una pregunta. ¿Donde puedo encontrar los *datasheet* de los integrados que comienzan con las letras *KIA*? este es uno de los que tengo.. 







tengo como 10 integrados que no encuentro los *data* porque no encuentro nada de ellos.


----------



## J2C (May 26, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Una pregunta. ¿Donde puedo encontrar los *datasheet* de los integrados que comienzan con las letras *KIA*? este es uno de los que tengo..
> ....


 
Son de *KEC* = KEC Corporation

Aunque ese es copia del Toshiba *TA7343AP*. 


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2014)

Por ahí anda 2m hablando (Escribiendo) sobre una fuente, encontré el esquema completo y diseño de PCB


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2014)

I don't remember


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> I don't remember



Yo tampoco , era una imagen de *parte* de esa fuente, solo el opto, transformador y rectificadores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2014)

Ahhhhhhh , si pero no 

Te engañó el graffitti chino jajaja

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/918731/


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 27, 2014)

Una pregunta si un monitor tiene masa viva en masa o negativo (o sea lo mismo) y por mas que le invierto la    entrada de linea o sea fase por neutro sigue haciendo lo mismo

compense a pensar que tiene algo en la fuente con descarga a tierra salta el diyuntor 

para no estar especulando alguien tiene algo parecido que le alla pasado...

lo único que le puedo decir que este monitor pertenencia a un ciber, y es un *samsung syncmaster de 17" TRC*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2014)

Fijate que a la entrada de línea suele haber dos capacitores a masa


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que a la entrada de línea suele haber dos capacitores a masa



SIp los cambien tenias fuga bastante para mi gusto 

Cha gracis dosme


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2014)

Listo , lo resolviste ?

Cuando los aparatos no usan tierra  *porque la casa no tiene la instalación* , se los saco para que el aparato no quede a 110 V  y a la gente les resulta incómodo y les da miedo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Listo , lo resolviste ?
> 
> Cuando los aparatos no usan tierra  *porque la casa no tiene la instalación* , se los saco para que el aparato no quede a 110 V  y a la gente les resulta incómodo y les da miedo



si lo arregle le cambie los capacitores por otro de un monitor que tenia dando vuelta por el taller y anduvo 


NO entendi eso de que sacándolos  me podes explica por fa


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 9, 2014)

hola gente ....  bueno angel ....  aca te dejo lo del dimer .... espero que te sirva ..... juan


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola gente ....  bueno angel ....  aca te dejo lo del dimer .... espero que te sirva ..... juan



Es la misma idea de este tema: Dimmer Controlado por Corriente Continua


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> NO entendi eso de que sacándolos  me podes explica por fa


 
Fijate C2 y C3 (arriba a la izquierda) , si bien son para eliminar ruidos como parte del filtro de entrada , forman un divisor de tensión de 220 / 2 = 110 Vac , que queda conectado a la tierra del equipo, si el equipo está conectado *a tierra física* , eso se pierde porque es poca corriente , unos miliamperes , pero si no tiene conección a tierra , te caa a patadas y resulta incómodo. Entonces se los quito.

http://rpc.yoreparo.com/foros/files/atx_power_supply_545.gif


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 9, 2014)

Pensé que eso capacitores eran para filtrar los ruidos de los diodos de rectificación, buena deducción a la tarde probare con algún equipo para ver que pasa... El monitor se fue 

*Cha gracias* por el dato *DOSME*


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 15, 2014)

De casualidad alguien llegó a ver como funcionaba el circuito que llamaban "Rapid Start" de los equipos valvulares, que se trataba de un circuito que enviaba una sobre tensión a los filamentos por unos segundos para que calentasen más rápido y luego volvía a la tensión normal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> De casualidad alguien llegó a ver como funcionaba el circuito que llamaban "Rapid Start" de los equipos valvulares, que se trataba de un circuito que enviaba una sobre tensión a los filamentos por unos segundos para que calentasen más rápido y luego volvía a la tensión normal?



 lo he visto y  "Guta"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2014)

Tampoco guta , es cómo poner un cuete en el traste a un anciano para que se levante más rápido


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> ya se que ese funciona, pero como se si necesito mas powa?


lastima que leí tarde el reciclacero.... pregunto, vos buscaste aquí?
yo sabia que habia posteado algo al respecto hace tiempo... pero viniendo de un moderador como tú, hacer papelones al punto de que 2m te modere... que mal ejemplo eh.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2014)

Ahora me acordé  !

Eso de torturar el calentamiento de una válvula se comenzó a emplear hace muchos años con los filamentos de los CTR , cómo para que los Tv color encendieran *casi instantáneamente*.

Pero acordemos que los tubos esos ya venían preparados de fábrica para esa pichicata térmica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2014)

PTC cómo los de carga de capacitores ??


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 16, 2014)

Con un PTC, eh...? pero no se repondría tan rápido... 

Lo que quiero es encender, que encienda y apague así el pulso quede fijo, no se si me captan la idea...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 17, 2014)

mala idea desde el principio,ya que el tiempo que te ahorras en encender la válvula es despreciable y corres el riesgo de quemar el filamento de la preciada válvula,
ya que son caras,yo opino que deverias respetar el tiempo,que no son mas de 10 segundos y prolongar la vida util de tu valvula,
ahora una pregunta,que esperas alguna catástrofe del tipo nuclear,que usas una válvulas en el encendido electrónico de un auto???
o es que tenes un mig29 en venezuela y le queres sacar algun secreto???
pues no hay secretos y olvidate de la vonina encendía mientras se apaga/enfriá la válvula ,
no pasa nada don rat, la bonina no se te va a quemar,
si quieres usar valvulas,todo bien,no le busques la quinta pata al gato


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 17, 2014)

Nada de eso, solo quiero que en el caso de que el motor se apague y el platino o el sensor Hall queden encendidos, la bobina se apague, por eso quería discriminar los flancos, así cuando se envíe el pulso al driver, encienda la bobina nada más para el chispazo y luego se apague... Nada siniestro... U.U'


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2014)

Acoplás con capacitor serie , cómo se hizo toda la vida


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 18, 2014)

Lo hice así y no hizo nada  no se si puse muy poca capacidad o no puse nada para que el cap descargara


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 18, 2014)

se hace con un capacito en la base de un transitor con un diodo se llama encendido suave, pero no logro encontrar el diagrama no me acuerdo en que pagina web es que lo vi ...

acá esta la linterna a 220 que buscaban 







Lo que no recuerdo a que tema pertenecía jeje


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 18, 2014)

buenas areneros desparramadores y demases!!!
ahora se dedican a torturar valvulas?, no confian en los transistores la ley de ohm y hall???

don rat ponele un V8, carburador de 4 bocas, bobinas individuales y listo.....ahhh saca los asientos de atras y pone un tanque de combustible adicional....


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 18, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> se hace con un capacito en la base de un transitor con un diodo se llama encendido suave, pero no logro encontrar el diagrama no me acuerdo en que pagina web es que lo vi ...


Gracias, veré que invento 


solaris8 dijo:


> buenas areneros desparramadores y demases!!!
> ahora se dedican a torturar valvulas?, no confian en los transistores la ley de ohm y hall???
> 
> don rat ponele un V8, carburador de 4 bocas, bobinas individuales y listo.....ahhh saca los asientos de atras y pone un tanque de combustible adicional....


Lo que quiero es un reemplazo económico a los módulos de encendido electrónico, no busco armar un auto para contrabandear gasolina... Aunque debería considerando lo barata que cuesta acá...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2014)

otro ricachon  



para los anteneros 
http://daniel-engel.pagesperso-orange.fr/biquad/realis.html

esta funciona bien,un centimetro de separación entre el elemento reflextor 





pero esta otra funciona muchisimo mejor que la primera





en lugar de 30,7mm yo la doble en 31mm  ,use el mismo cobre de un cable coaxil 

aqui el detalle de donde tiene que estar aislado 








otra mas 
esta medidas use ,pero la ise doble 










por error conecte esa antena al tv y funcionaba lo mas bien en los canales digitales,
aunque los cálculos dicen que para tv digital la medida tiene que ser de 12 centímetros cada lado,mas o menos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 2, 2014)

Hola 
Bueno dejo una pregunta aqui

desarme la pistola de calor y decidi colocar un capacitor de 100nF para suprimir los chisporroteos y un de 1000µF para optimista el trabajo del mismo

que tensión es la mas recomendada para estos motores de 12Volts




el capacitor que dibuje es el que no tiene

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 2, 2014)

la tensión mas recomendada para motor de 12 volt es 12 volt jajajajjajajaa
igual te va a funcionar con digamos 20 volt,pero no va a durar mucho



SSTC dijo:


> que tensión es la mas recomendada para estos motores de 12Volts
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 113149



pequeño gato-saltamontes la respuesta esta en la pregunta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2014)

Para que tenga más torque podés hacerle un switching con mas voltaje , digamos 30 V y 30 % del ciclo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 2, 2014)

NO me esprese bien pero no se preocupen la respuesta es un capacitor de 1000µF 50V mas capacitor cerámico de 100nF. Lo leí en otro FORO 

pero gracia igual


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 6, 2014)

Esto es por si les da un ataque nostalgico y quieren desempolvar su Atari 2600 
​La diseñé para un amigo que las hace a punta de cablecitos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 9, 2014)

Una pregunta, con que se pega el disipador (cacho de latita de aluminio) al IC *TDA2822M* porque cambie uno y la placa no me da espacio para atornillar ni anilla alguien sabe como pegarlo


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 9, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Una pregunta, con que se pega el disipador (cacho de latita de aluminio) al IC *TDA2822M* porque cambie uno y la placa no me da espacio para atornillar ni anilla alguien sabe como pegarlo



@SSTC Con unas pequeñitas gotas de barniz dieléctrico en las esquinas del IC, y en el centro grasa siliconada y te queda muy bien fijo, también puedes usar Red Glue Epoxy para fijar los BGA en las esquinas, pero es carito el adhesivo que es el mismo que se usa para pegar SMD.





			
				solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> la gotita....nada, nada lo despega....
> http://www.lagotita.cl/img/cacique.png



@solaris8 ese es muy bueno para todo, si es para pegar aluminio hay que limpiar bien la superficie, también se lija un poquitín el disipador para que se adhiera mucho mas, eso si hay que dejarlo secar bien, porque si recién se pega y se pone a trabajar a penas se caliente emana un vapor de un grado de toxicidad alto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 10, 2014)

yo para eso, corto una tirita de hojalata,puede ser una chapita de alguna lata lisa , y lo paso por devajo ,
una foto mejor para que vea como queda y me a funcionado .


con la chapita por debajo ya es mas que suficiente si el ic no calienta tanto,si el ic calienta un poco mas le agrego una chapita mas por arriba.
siempre se sueldo el - del ic a la chapita ,luego la chapita la pongo a chasis
*primera parte,doblar chapa a la media del ic*


luego la sostengo usando la patita del ic que va conectado a chasis (sueldo la patita a la chapita.
en este caso es una sola,pero se pueden soldar todas las terminales de chasis a la chapita




luego a la placa ,si asi ya queda,ya esta,si falta refrigerar,al siguiente paso 



bueno si falta le hago lo siguiente,le agrego una chapita mas y le coloco grasa termica (en este no le puse,porque solo era para las fotos)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 10, 2014)

BUENA INFO *lemur * 

voy a hacer eso. la masa en el *TDA2822* esta en la pata 4 la sueldo a ella y la presiono a los costado. Es y a otras cosa mariposa (dos) 

Una pregunta en general para todos ¿Cual es el mejor material como disipador el aluminio o el cobre porque desarme un televisor que viene con disipadores de cobre y son todos chiquitos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 10, 2014)

¿no sera aluminio cobreado?

no olvides luego poner a masa la pata 4 del tda ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



mira donde le pongo una gotita de estaño.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2014)

Todo nace por asistir a otro forista que quería convertir su fuente variable de 0 a 16 Vdc - 2 A , en una fuente de laboratorio , también variable en Corriente . . . 

Yo le había sugerido ésta :







Pero él la quería con variación contínua a potenciómetro, y entonces en esa haría falta un pote de alambre *caro*.

Así que despues de analizarla y hacer varias pruebas terminó en ésto :



Reemplazar la R sensora de la corriente por díodos fué meramente intuitivo ya que no figura en ningún datasheet ni nada que haya visto por ahí . Ya que una resistencia sensora de pocos Ohms solo servía para altas corrientes , y una alta servía para bajas corrientes pero caía demasiada tensión en la salida . Entonces se me ocurrió agregar un díodo + la Resistencia sensora y finalmente terminó con solamente los dos díodos.

Así que poniendo dos de esos circuitos en una fuente doble existente , la convertimos en *fuente de laboratorio* variable entre 6 mA y 1,5 A (obviamente dependiendo de la carga)

Perderemos otros 3 V a máxima carga (1,5A) o sea que de una fuente de contínua de 32 Vdc obtendremos 27 Vdc regulables.



Les dejo la simulación en Multisim 12

Me gustaría que la vieran así después la subo.

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 29, 2014)

porque el potenciómetro variador de corriente estan independiente y no dobles. (en el mismo eje)
 como los potenciometros variadores de la tensión de salida .
con el agregrado de dos  transistores se puede ampliar el rango de la corriente 

algo asi ,para que la puente pueda entregar mas corriente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 29, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Todos son independientes , multisim no tiene para dibujarlos dobles.


ok , yo supuse que no estaban en el mismo eje,porque el de la rama positiva esta al 100% y el de la rama negativa esta al 50 %

sin embargo los dos potenciómetros que regulan la salida del voltaje están al 100 % ,asi que asumi que esos dos si estaban en el mismo eje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2014)

Ah no, eso quedó asi de cacarulo, ya lo arreglé.

Además que fijate incluso que faltan todos los díodos de protección.

Yo la probé en la proto y funciona joya , al pibe que me la pidió también le funcionó.

Para fuentes de más corriente estoy diseñando otra con dos transistorcitos para regular corriente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 29, 2014)

yo tenia una fuente(quedo en la fabrica,la arme yo)
,con lm7805 y 7909  + transistor que regulaba de 0 a 15 volt . 5 amper
si llego a encontrar el esquema,a lo subo

era parecido a este,pero no me acuerdo que le hice para que regulara desde 0 a 15 ,aparte de agregarle los transistores


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 29, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Sip , pero lo que estoy desarrollando *fundamentalmente* es el regulador de corriente sin amplificador operacional



pensa en un corriente constante que usa como sense una resistencia y no necesitas de operacionales es mas con 2 transitores y un pote de 500ohm tenes un Rcorriente económico. No sé si la idea del LM funciones porque al estar en serie con la carga no se comporta igual que con su descarga a masa.

creo que la idea la vi en un reostato-pasivo algo asi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2014)

Ese circuito lo probé en protoboard y funciona , y también le funciona al pibe que me lo pidió


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 6, 2014)

Bien, esto lo dejo aquí porque aunque suena bonito  aun tiene detallitos en cuanto a potencia  Cuando logre sacarle mucha powa, si le diseño el PCB y le hago su respectivo post


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2014)

A ver a quien le sirve :

http://www.radiolocman.com/shem/schematics.html?di=107181


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 24, 2014)

> Yo lo resolvi como ya te comente, sacando la bateria y* usando ese trasto sin la bateria.* Lo del MB lo encontre despues de ver que* no levantaba la maquina sin la bateria *y con fuente externa nueva...



perdon....con o sin bateria....
si no prende la pantalla, el disco lo probe via usb(adaptador de por medio), y suena mal como trabado el brazo ciclado(tic-tic y de ahi no sale) con otro disco con el mismo adaptador si la lap lo reconoce, pero es ide no lo puedo probar
voy a sacarle las ram y probar de a una a ver que contursi.....

no me resigno a usarla como mesita


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 24, 2014)

Indio, de puro cuete entendi de venirme pàra acá jajaja... mira, la prueba con o sin bateria es para ver si esta en corto esta y te activa la proteccion... si con ninguna de las dos pruebas levanta, abris la notebook, y en la MB, vas derecho a la etapa de fuente y chequeas las protecciones. Esto siempre con una fuente externa que este potable.
cuando tenes problemas de RAM, acordate que tenes el famoso indicador del beep del bios...ahora, supongamos que tenes un rejunte de problemas (fuente-ram-etc), podria darse que no tengas los beep (el pitido molesto, que ahora no me acuerdo cuantos beep era ram, cuantos beep es bios defectuoso, etc etc).
despues desde casa veo si puedo encontrar el diagrama de esa laptop...no me suena el modelo, pero veo si te puedo ayudar a reducir unos buenos minutos de levantar el circuito


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 24, 2014)

> che, me perdi... donde esta el topico donde citabas el modelo del apoya cafe?



toshiba satelite L505D-SP6905R.
es de 15.6 pulgadas, numero de arte PSLV6U-00TM4

...con 15 pulgadas, temgo para apoyar el cafe y las facturas!!!!


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 24, 2014)

Indio, no te encontre casi nada potable (tags "toshiba L505D")... pero...chequeate estos links....

Posibles Diagramas (_no pude chequearlos por la super conexion que tengo_ ):
https://mega.co.nz/#!KVIX1QaT!slTF5hRLWhlhzrdJNOM9djJG0KNzQ_FYbHSPsQAFd0Y _(descarga muy lenta )_ 

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download.php?fileid=65364 _(requiere registro y pass )_

guia desarme:
http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/Toshiba-Satellite-L505-L505D/remove-laptop-motherboard-1.htm (todo suma...para no romepr el pastiquerio )

driver:
http://laptop-share.blogspot.com.ar/2013/02/toshiba-satellite-l505-gs5037-notebook.html

Bios:
http://laptopsbios.blogspot.com.ar/2013_02_01_archive.html (*control+F* si estas en firefox y pone L505 asi lo eonctras rapido )

despues de mandarte la macana con el anterior link, aca tenes la medicina :
http://nokiaware.wordpress.com/2007...es-de-una-actualizacion-fallida-phoenix-bios/


----------



## mcrven (Ago 24, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download.php?fileid=65364 _(requiere registro y pass )_
> 
> http://nokiaware.wordpress.com/2007...es-de-una-actualizacion-fallida-phoenix-bios/



Amigo torres, me llamó la atención tu indicación de que eserviceinfo _(requiere registro y pass ), por lo tanto, _accedí a la página y verifiqué que no es así. Soy asiduo visitante de esa página y jamás había visto ese requerimiento. Se pueden bajar hasta 50archivos/día; 500/mes...


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 24, 2014)

jajajaja, que pagina de mercole @#~€~#@@€cdbsvkbsdhvñb<hs jajajaja, me pidio registro para poder descargarlo... Entre hasta en el club D y ni ahi estaba... hay otras paginas mas que no las inclui por que hay que pagar, y ya conozco el viejo truco de pagar y cuando vas a decargar, es cualquier verdura jajajaja


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 24, 2014)

> Que buscan ???


toshiba satelite L505D-SP6905R.
es de 15.6 pulgadas, numero de arte PSLV6U-00TM4

parese que es modelo solo para hacer mesas de cafe!!!!


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 25, 2014)

solaris8 dijo:


> toshiba satelite L505D-SP6905R.
> es de 15.6 pulgadas, numero de arte PSLV6U-00TM4
> 
> parese que es modelo solo para hacer mesas de cafe!!!!



no no no ... buscalo por serie L500 o L505 (la D ponela si queres)... Lo que varia en el serial que le presede, es el bios y alguna que otra pavada insignificante, pero las series, definen la MB pelada.
che... pregunta... probaste sacando la bateria, colocando una ram de otra maquina (que sabes que funca) e implementar el conector de salida de video / monitor u HDMI???? si probaste eso, y no tenes señal de video, tenes una tecla que ligada a la tecla de funcion, habilita esas salidas... en mi caso, en esta maquinita que tengo es Fn+F3...
algunas veces cuando el bios no detecta video, ni se mosquea... pero para... estoy hablando al aire al cuete, por que te faltaria el beep.... mmmmm, hace de cuentauqe no dije nada... 

Vos sabes que cuando estaba buscando info, me tope con un video (que decia call no se cuanto) y muestra como repara esa misma maquina... pero si ves como la repara, te reis conmigo jajajaja.... muestra el desarme... comprueba si el cable del jack esta bien, y como le da ok, cambia saca procesador y pone MB nueva  despues arma de nuevo la maquina y la arranca 
Si no es blanco, es negro... el tema seria si no le arranca despues 
me hace acordar a los tiposn que hacen inyeccion acá... el auto sale con todos los sensores nuevos del taller... si anda o no, ese ya es otro tema 








links para guardar 
http://www.elhvb.com/mobokive/edwin/laptops/Toshiba-ug/
http://www.notebook-manuals.com/
http://www.laptoprepair101.com/
http://www.irisvista.com/tech/


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 4, 2014)

No se si es correcto hablar de esto en el arenero, pero.....

1. instalas y ejecutas el ccleaner, luego vemos como configurarlo para mejorar su rendimiento.

2. luego de esa limpieza... instalas el malwarebytes anti-malware, no lo dejes residente, si te dice que lo pruebes un tiempo, le dices que no, la limpieza antes de esto es para que se te demore un poco menos el antivirus buscando en la basura los virus (ya que muchos se alojan ahí).

3. luego del antivirus, vas de nuevo al cccleaner y eliges la opción  herramientas, ahí buscas la opción borrar disco ( no asustes esta es para borrar el supuesto espacio libre del disco duro, ya que normalmente cuando borras archivos, estos no desaparecen del disco, ni aún cuando vacias la papelera de reciclaje, el sistema operativo simplemente borra los nombres de los archivos y deja la información ahí, así hasta llenar por completo el disco duro y ahí si, sobre escribir la información borrada lo cual es en la mayoría de los casos la lentitud de los computadores luego de un tiempo corto o largo para las personas dependiendo del volumen de información que manejen).

4. luego de esta odisea de borrar el famoso espacio libre, puede oscilar dependiendo de lo lleno que se encuentre el disco duro, ( ya sea realmente lleno o virtualmente lleno) entre media hora y varias. instalamos y corremos el defraggler (está demostrado que es mejor que las herramientas de defragmentacion de los sistemas operativos ya que no guarda información para ellos relevante)).
correr el deframegtador luego de vaciar el espacio libre es indispensable porque este programa trata de colocar los archivos de manera ordenada y seguida pero si no tiene espacio libre para trabajar esto tardaría días.

5. luego de la tortura de correr el defragmentador una o mas horas, se vuelve a correr el limpiador de espacio libre, pues luego de desfragmentar, queda otra cantidad muy grande de espacio libre lleno de información que es la que corresponde a los archivos fragmentados que ya han sido organizados en algun lugar del disco.

Nota: los archivos que normalmente son los mas fragmentados son los programas, videos, música, y cualquier información grande que sea bajada de internet, ya que esta es insertada al computador en paquetes pequeños por razones obvias, pues no podrías hacer nada en internet simultáneamente si no fuera así, lo mismo que el computador está analizando con el antivirus, etc. es por eso que siempre se van a estar fragmentando los archivos en tu computador, lo quieras o nó.
incluso en los discos de estado sólido ocurre, pero en teoría el desgaste de ellos es mínimo(no olvidar la: *obsolescencia programada*

Me cansé  la próxima semana mas cuentachistes

​


----------



## pppppo (Sep 7, 2014)

primero : determinar el punto muerto superior del primer cilindro

Saca la primera bujía y mover el motor con la mano en este caso desde la paleta del ventilador.
Llevar el primer piston arriba usando un destornillador en el orificio de la bujía para detectarla.
Poner al dedo en el orificio de la bujía obturándolo y mover apenas el motor, si se produce vacio estamos bien, si no repetimos lo mismo pero con 360 grados de diferencia (marcamos la polea con una tiza para saber)(Vacio= valvula cerradas=momento de la explosión sino valv abierta)

Segundo : sincronizar con el encendido

Con el primer piston en p.m.s saco la tapa del distribuidor y me fijo donde apunta el rotor, ahí es donde tengo que tener la chispa del cable que va al cil 1, esto lo logro moviendo el distribuidor previa aflojada del bulón o tuerca (si no sacaron los cables ahí tenria que arrancar después se hace el ajuste fino)

Si cambiaron los cables de posición pongo el cable del cil 1 en la tapa para que coincida con la posición del rotor.
Si es de 4 cil. el orden de encendido es 1-3-4-2
Si es de6 cil. es 1-5-3-6-2-4
(El orden de los cil los miro desde adelante y le asigno 1234 como los estoy viendo)
Para determinar el sentido de giro del motor muevo un poco le paleta (Que toma aire del exterior y lo impulsa sobre el motor previo paso por radiador) y veo como gira el rotor, entonces la próxima chispa del distribuidor la asigno al 3 después al 4 y al 2 (respetando el giro)
Si arranca ok si no muevo un poquito el distribuidor en uno u otro sentido hasta que lo haga. Después hago el ajuste como dijeron mas atrás (Cuando pistonea lo atraso un pocy estoy bastante cerca con eso)


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 17, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:
			
		

> . . . .Me encontré esta pagina, se me hizo bastante interesante... http://www.cmos4000.com/






Son ideas mías o ese transistor actúa como atenuador?

​Lo que se me hace raro es que trabaja sobre la fuente del preamplificador y controlado por el pot de bajos


----------



## crimson (Oct 17, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Son ideas mías o ese transistor actúa como atenuador?



No Don Rat, está actuando como girador (simulando una inductancia) pero con un dibujo muy rebuscado...

Saludos C


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 17, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> No Don Rat, está actuando como girador (simulando una inductancia) pero con un dibujo muy rebuscado...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 119178
> Saludos C


La R1 de 10K en el diagrama original va a -Vcc, no implica en los resultados?


----------



## crimson (Oct 17, 2014)

No, la de 10K utiliza el -V como masa, y la masa (donde va la resistencia de 82K) es el punto de mitad de tensión, el +V también está a masa para la alterna, por eso se puede sustituir en la simulación por dos baterías, una con la mitad de tensión de alimentación que la otra. 
Por acá está la explicación de cómo funciona el girador:
http://serverpruebas.com.ar/news16/nota02.htm
Y el tema lo habíamos tratado aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...circuito-ecualizador-activo-18661/#post180994
Saludos C


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 7, 2014)

Aquí pensando que ya que me sabotearon deliberadamente la idea de medir la gasolina con un sensor de presión  pensaba hacerlo de esta manera:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2014)

Podés medir por presión , pero no sobre el tanque de combustible , el tanque de combustible debe estar ventilado , si lo hacés hermético llega un momento que no puede chupar más combustible y se apaga el motor.

Podés hacerlo con un tubo invertido sumergido en la nafta , de unos 30 o 40 mm de diámetro y que en el extremo superior lleve la sonda positiva , todo eso injertado en la vieja tapa del viejo medidor


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 12, 2014)

estaba buscando un intercomunicador bidireccional, para un tema del foro......
y encontré esto, que me hizo acordar a una tina ultrasónica(ya sabemos quienes), asi que lo dejo aquí....


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 13, 2014)

Mirá la ingenieria que tiene 2Me... pá mi que cobraron caro por la chapa 
TIC 106 + diodo 1n4007 + pulsador NA + trafo + capacitor 0.047uF ... ahi termino la historieta


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 13, 2014)

Lo prometido es deuda, aquí está el pinguino


----------



## J2C (Nov 13, 2014)

.


 La *pagina oficial*, sección Wiki    !!!!!



 También la *pagina argentina*  , por las dudas!!. 



Enjoy it !!!!!, JuanKa.-


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 27, 2014)

solaris aca subo lo pedido


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 2, 2015)

Estaba trabajando en un nuevo y salvaje diseño de un amplificador clase D, cuando noté un DC salvaje en uno de los OpAmp 

​
Son sólo -100mW pero es suficiente para modular la señal del PWM y a medida que la señal va amplificando, el DC va creciendo  lo raro es que no encuentro motivo alguno para que haga esto...  será que estoy ciego? 

me echan una manita?  adjunto dejé el diagrama completo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2015)

La R42 a dónde va ?  ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 2, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La R42 a dónde va ?  ?


Va a otro operacional que compara la salida antes del filtro LC y después del filtro, la diferencia la convierte en la retroalimentación, pero ahí hay 0V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2015)

Hay TRES posibilidades , o es offset del operacional y está amplificando alguna dc en alguna entrada  . . . o viene del LT1016


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 2, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay TRES posibilidades , o es offset del operacional y está amplificando alguna dc en alguna entrada  . . . o viene del LT1016


El LT no es, lo quité porque se presentó un corto y fue que había una bolita de estaño en mal sitio  hice la prueba sin el LT1016 y aún está el DC, lo que se me hace raro es que de las 4 salidas de ese OpAmp, el DC está solamente en esa...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2015)

Y en la pata 6 cuanto tenés ?


----------



## mcrven (Ene 2, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> El LT no es, lo quité porque se presentó un corto y fue que había una bolita de estaño en mal sitio  hice la prueba sin el LT1016 y aún está el DC, lo que se me hace raro es que de las 4 salidas de ese OpAmp, el DC está solamente en esa...



¿Qué tal si retiras C9 y pruebas de nuevo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2015)

También iba a decirte de cambiar ese capacitor


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 2, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y en la pata 6 cuanto tenés ?


000.0mV (según el tester)


mcrven dijo:


> ¿Qué tal si retiras C9 y pruebas de nuevo?


Sigue igual, aunque varía, supongo que es porque queda desacoplado y por la ganancia que tiene, capta ruidos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2015)

No probaste de cambiar el operacional ? , por las deudas


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 2, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No probaste de cambiar el operacional ? , por las deudas


 de ese no tengo más, aunque aquí pensando, ¿El OpAmp de retro-alimentación no debería actuar como corrector DC?, será que está así porque la etapa de potencia no la he encendido?  (No puedo hacerlo aún, no han llegado los componentes de la fuente rara que usa)


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 6, 2015)

Que diodos usan esos amplificadores para auto en la fuente? (Numeración) Usé los de fuentes de PC y no dan la talla con la tensión del amplificadeur


----------



## elargenuru (Ene 7, 2015)

holas shevchenko ... vos queres hacer un converter no 12v a 220 ... no ?? bueno aqui te paso algunos con materiales sencillos , para materiales complicados ay un monton pero a mi me parece que tiene que ser algo que uses lo que tenes no ?? facil de conseguir y facil de reparar y de fierro  , ahi va



la historia de todo esto es que vos cambies la forma de energia perdiendo lo menos posible.... eso se va a lograr cuando andes con chopper de ferrita .. y seguro que la frecuencia es de 300 mhz para arriba eso es lo que habria que experimentar , cuanto mas alta la frecuencia mas chicos lo condensadores y mas pequeños los componentes alrededor , claro mas caros son no --
aunque a mi me gustan mas los back y up converter los cuales vos usas la enria que le das a la bobina en serie en el up y en paralelo en el down .
la eficiencia en los up y down converter estan alrededro del 95 por ciento , los telefonos celulares ,laptops etc, usan estos sitemas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 8, 2015)

Hola a todos , para quien le gusta del arquiconocido "555" dejo aca un calculador virtual para el : http://ekalk.info/555a_en.html.
Desejo que el sea util a todos.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Grasil !
Att.
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 8, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Estaba trabajando en un nuevo y salvaje diseño de un amplificador clase D, cuando noté un DC salvaje en uno de los OpAmp
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 123027​
> Son sólo -100mW pero es suficiente para modular la señal del PWM y a medida que la señal va amplificando, el DC va creciendo  lo raro es que no encuentro motivo alguno para que haga esto...  será que estoy ciego?
> ...


don  rat, si todavia no está conmutando el PWM, no me preocuparía por tener algun offset en la entrada al comparador (aunque no debería por como está planteado el circuito) ya que el lazo de realimentacion debería operar como un servo DC, corrigiendo la componente de CC presente en la salida... lo que sí me preocupa es como se vé el amplificador que toma la señal de salida para incluirla en el lazo... asi como está se me hace impredecible el resultado... por qué  hiciste esa realimentacion tan rara (y pareciera inutil)   en este clase D ?


----------



## pppppo (Ene 8, 2015)

solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> torres la bolsa que esta a la derecha.....es para limosna, o funciona con monedas??
> 
> la verdad...es la primera vez que veo uno de esos casi destripado y no me animo a preguntar cuanto cuesta
> don rat, don torres
> buenisimos aportes!!



La bolsa esa contiene arena y junto con una conexion a presion de aire limpia las bujias como una arenadora mini. Yo use ese aparatejo porque soy muyyyy joven. Perdon por la tardanza.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 8, 2015)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> don  rat, si todavia no está conmutando el PWM, no me preocuparía por tener algun offset en la entrada al comparador (aunque no debería por como está planteado el circuito) ya que el lazo de realimentacion debería operar como un servo DC, corrigiendo la componente de CC presente en la salida... lo que sí me preocupa es como se vé el amplificador que toma la señal de salida para incluirla en el lazo... asi como está se me hace impredecible el resultado... por qué  hiciste esa realimentacion tan rara (y pareciera inutil)   en este clase D ?


Ya te había respondido por el Face, pero lo pongo aquí de igual manera para que los demás se enteren del chisme 

A pesar del filtro, siempre queda un remanente de la portadora, cuando la comparas con la oscilación como tal, la rechazas completamente y tienes una señal de audio pura en la retro alimentación, es una pitufada, pero satisface mis niveles de paranoia, además me puse a simularlo y corrije DC  así que en resumen es una maravilla


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 8, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ya te había respondido por el Face, pero lo pongo aquí de igual manera para que los demás se enteren del chisme
> 
> A pesar del filtro, siempre queda un remanente de la portadora, cuando la comparas con la oscilación como tal, la rechazas completamente y tienes una señal de audio pura en la retro alimentación, es una pitufada, pero satisface mis niveles de paranoia, además me puse a simularlo y corrije DC  así que en resumen es una maravilla


es que, lo que no entiendo es como amplificas la señal de audio asi, si lo unico que tenes entre entradas es la portadora... la señal de audio está en modo comun, con lo cual se rechaza...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 8, 2015)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> es que, lo que no entiendo es como amplificas la señal de audio asi, si lo unico que tenes entre entradas es la portadora... la señal de audio está en modo comun, con lo cual se rechaza...


En realidad antes y después del filtro hay un leve retrazo de la señal, esto lo vé el opamp en modo de comparador, solo la diferencia es enviada a la retroalimentación. Como las señales son totalmente diferentes, no hay cancelación, de hecho si pones el osciloscopio verás que hay señal, tristemente me faltan los componentes de la fuente para probar la etapa de potencia, a penas la tenga subo los oscilogramas para que veas como se comporta....


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 8, 2015)

es que el giro de fase a la frecuencia de interes es bajo (en realidad tenes 90º a la frecuencia de corte)
a la frecuencia en donde el giro de fase es despreciable, el valor medio de ambos extremos del inductor (el valor medio seria la señal modulada) es nulo, con lo cual, la unica tension diferencial es la portadora.....

cuanto te falta para enchufarlo?.....


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 8, 2015)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> cuanto te falta para enchufarlo?.....


Casi nada y a la vez mucho, no consigo un par de tristes trafos de 12V para alimentar los drivers


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2015)

Yo sabía que cojinetes y cigueñales se rellenaban electrolíticamente con cromo _por ejemplo_ , y que el cromo debe tener un espesor para no desprenderse , _por ejemplo_.

Pero me sorprendí de la simplicidad de éste proceso  :

http://www.sabelotodo.org/electrotecnia/galvanotecnia/acerado.html

_Por ejemplo ._


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 30, 2015)

​Andaba analizando este diagrama y hay algo que no me cuadra, Yorkville dice que es Clase H, pero a mi se me hace que es Clase G


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 1, 2015)

Esto, tal vez le interese a Dosmetros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2015)

Está buenísimo che ! 

Lo traje para aquí


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2015)

Pero lo habías hecho antes o como resultado del video de P P P ?


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 2, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> ¿me pasas el link ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 2, 2015)

buena idéa para desoldar smd

mirando tu video encontré éste otro


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 2, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> buena idea,para desoldar smd



Buenas SM, he desoldado cantidad de monitores y televisores, solo con eso.
Tiene un solo defecto. 
De tanto calentarse, el caño de cobre, se va cubriendo de oxido, y comienza a bajar la temperatura.
Yo lo soluciono, pasando una lana de acero al interior.
Pero lo mejor sería cromarlo.

Por cierto, apoyando no la punta, sino el pliegue del tubo, he desoldado hileras de pines de más de 4 cm de largo

Tambien tengo un tutorial de como hacer uno con una llave aquí.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construir-soldador-estano-materiales-reciclados-126335/



el-rey-julien dijo:


> mirando tu video encontre este otro,
> 
> http://youtu.be/v6TCifaTyOo



Claro, pero yo no quería comprar la bujía.
La lámpara bipin es más barata.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 11, 2015)

hola gente bueno don rat​ aca le subo lo que pidio ., esta completo y funciona perfecto .,​ incluso toma los 5v de la salida serial de la compu (en mi caso., no se de otros )​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 11, 2015)

p p p dijo:
			
		

> En todo caso, es Daniel Lopez disfrazado.
> 
> Yo solo subí (util) mi "soldador de estaño casero y barato".


!!!NOooooo , no soy jo ese tipo , en realidad es un primo de premero grado (pariente) , haora si una cosa es cierta : fue jo quien lo ensinou a el hablar correctamente lo Portuñol , jajajajajajajajaajajajajjajajajja 
Miren que verdadera obra prima , quasi sin sotaque lusoparlante ,un perfecto portuñol , verdadera musica para los oidos sin treino (destreinados), jajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos desde Grasil !
Att.
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 12, 2015)

Gracias a la ayuda de don Loquifoni, al fin terminé un programador universal AVR 

​
Es compatible con:

Attiny 12/13/24/25/44/45/84/85/2313/4313
Atmega 8/16/32/88/168/328 y Arduino.

Tiene conexión ICSP (Ojo, cambié la disposición para hacerme la vida feliz mientras hacía la placa ) y ahí dejo el PCB... Sólo me faltó la forma de averiguar donde rayos puedo ponerle un LED que encienda cuando hay datos... 

Edit: Rev 2.0 Corregido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2015)

Batería de alarma tirada , de 12 V 7 A , una azul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cirujeada de la calle , le puse electrolito y a cargar con 220+díodo+lámpara 220V-60W y naaaaaaaa

Así que entró en proceso de sodomizado y gomorrizado. . .  muejejeje

Sodomizar baterías 
Si una batería está muy descargada y/o muy sulfatada , tiene una resistencia-impedancia interna altísima , casi infinita , que impide la carga.

La sodomizamos , ¿Cómo? 

- La ponemos a cargar conectada a los 220 mediante díodo y lámpara de 220V 40-60 Watts de filamentos en serie.
- La ponemos a cargar unos instantes conectada al revés y luego invertimos.
- Si está reseca le quitamos tapas y tapones y le agregamos electrolito , agua destilada o agua de la yanica , en ese órden de prioridad.
- Una vez que levante algo de carga se le introduce sal inglesa-Epsom por sus pequeños ujeros para purgarla , muajajajaja , no , para desulfatarla .
- Conectarle un desulfatador casero.
- Cortarle vasos en corto y puentearla según documento adjunto

Ante su resistencia , le aumenté la tensión de carga a 36V con lámpara dicroica serie que encendió a media luz  . . . pero no se recuperaba y le reventó un vaso  

Amoladora en mano le descubrí las uniones de plomo entre vaso y vaso 






Los medí y le puenteé-cortocircuité el vaso dañado y está ahora cargando  

Aqui les muestro otra batería sodomizada *sin piedad* , a la que se le anularon dos vasos  y quedó de 8 Vdc , el pegote es de Perbond para sellar los agujeros involuntarios 

Cómo estaba demasiado sulfatada y seguia rebelándose , fué finalmente cargada al revés  y de esa forma logré que mantenga encendida una lámpara dicroica casi una hora 

Si se fijan los colores de los bornes fueron repintados para evitar confusiones .






Esa irá a parar a una luz de emergencia a tubo de 6V . . . tendré que toquetearle el cargador 

Ya se de un Ruso cachivachero que le va a interesar ésto muejejejeje 

.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 22, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Batería de alarma tirada , de 12 V 7 A , una azul http://imosolar.cl/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Ultracell_UCG_7-12.jpgcirujeada de la calle , le puse electrolito y a cargar con 220+díodo+lámpara 220V-60W y naaaaaaaa
> 
> Así que entró en proceso de sodomizado y gomorrizado. . .  muejejeje


 
O sea que la cargas al revés, y así quedan....
Menos mal que no comencé con eso, creía que se invertían solo provisoriamente, y luego de una descarga, se volvía al sentido normal de circulación(electrones).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2015)

Mirá , siempre les he dado un *toque al revés* de un minuto pa sacudirles el cerebro cuando están MUY rebeldes.

Si siguen rebeldes puede que las cargue al revés , y si obtuve carga , vuelta a cargar al derecho.

Pongamos en claro que dice "la ley" que si se descargan por debajo de cierto nivel , no servirían más y es obvio que al invertirles la carga la pasamos por cero. Pero estamos tratando con baterías basura-inservibles 

En algunos casos cargándola al derecho y al revés unas 3 veces , he logrado reactivarlas.

Pero con esa gris , cargandola al derecho , la lámpara dicroica se iluminaba solo durante un minuto y moría , y cargada al revés superaba los 15 minutos .

Así que le di una carga completa de toda una noche al revés y mantuvo encendida a medias (con 8V) una dicroica (4A o más al no estar totalmente encendida) durante mas de media hora larga .

Ésto de cargarlas al revés definitivamente es un experimento nuevo y por eso se los comparto 

Aclaro que uso una fuente con una lámpara de 12 o 24 V (según el caso) en serie para ésto.

Saludos !


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 24, 2015)

A quien pueda interesar.... (Y tenga plata para realizar) 

Les traigo un Audio Codec USB, mal llamada tarjeta de audio USB  Tiene entradas y salidas de audio analógicas y digitales, y una conexión para audífonos, la diseñé lo más "I Feel Like a Sir" que pude para que fuera digna de oídos exquisitos 

​
El driver lo pueden descargar por acá: http://www.ti.com/lit/zip/slac156

Saludos...


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 24, 2015)

Muy bueno Rat!!! Por casualidad.... tenes alguna version que no sea smd?


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 24, 2015)

La podría diseñar, pero aumentaría drásticamente el tamaño e igual necesitarías soldar el SMD PCM2902 que es el que hace la magia  Si no lo ven como inconveniente, me pongo manos a la obra...


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 24, 2015)

Auch...entonces estoy al horno por que le esquivo a loa smd por una cuestion de que no consigo nada y por que tengo el pulso de un motor perkin 6 andando en 4 cilindros jajajajajaja


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 24, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Auch...entonces estoy al horno por que le esquivo a loa smd por una cuestion de que no consigo nada y por que tengo el pulso de un motor perkin 6 andando en 4 cilindros jajajajajaja



Hazte un pantógrafo, que reduzca 10 veces, entonces tus movimientos se tornarían muy, muy, muy finos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 24, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Auch...entonces estoy al horno por que le esquivo a loa smd por una cuestion de que no consigo nada y por que tengo el pulso de un motor perkin 6 andando en 4 cilindros jajajajajaja


Es cosa de dominar esta técnica samurai...






Si lo haces con cautín si sos el sucesor de fogonazo


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 24, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es cosa de dominar esta técnica samurai...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpamNxgjIbk
> 
> Si lo haces con cautín si sos el sucesor de fogonazo



le hago cada tantonal smd, pero me paso un par de veces haceracanas y despues no conseguir nunca mas el componente... por ejemplo, en las alarmas, como no tengo pinza, en ves de sacar la memoria y correr el riesgo de matarla, le pongo unos cablesiños a cada pin y las copio/programo asi 
dejame ver si puedo conseguir ese integrado; Es para sumarba una placa entrenadora y tener aso el osciloscopio y generador dw funciones USB


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 24, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> como no tengo pinza,



_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-543578534-pinza-bruselas-x-4pcs-_JM_


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 24, 2015)

Naaaa... me refiero a la pinza de la grabadora ... es practica para labirar ecus u cualquier cosa con montaje smd, ya qie son sacar del circuito podes leer y grabar


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 2, 2015)

bueno don rat aca le pongo lo prometido., pero LE ERRE FEO ., !!!! NO SON 120 PAGINAS ¡¡¡¡  SON 212 jajajajajajaaaajaja creo que me traduci algo jajajajajajaajajajajaja


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 2, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> bueno don rat aca le pongo lo prometido., pero LE ERRE FEO ., !!!! NO SON 120 PAGINAS ¡¡¡¡  SON 212 jajajajajajaaaajaja creo que me traduci algo jajajajajajaajajajajaja


Descargando                Aunque si es en ensamblador, de seguro me saldrán ronchas


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 2, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Descargando                Aunque si es en ensamblador, de seguro me saldrán ronchas


 usted no me lo dijo ., pero ese es el tutorial que usted se referia  pero tranquilo ., tiene varios de AVRfreak ., para entretenerce mas ejemplos


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 2, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> usted no me lo dijo ., pero ese es el tutorial que usted se referia  pero tranquilo ., tiene varios de AVRfreak ., para entretenerce mas ejemplos






Ya está quedando mi programador 
​Pero no consigo el regulador  y me da flojera pedir samples sólo para eso


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 2, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> http://www.forodecostarica.com/atta...ciones-2014-recta-final-mrburns-excelente.png​
> Ya está quedando mi programador
> Ver el archivo adjunto 126030​Pero no consigo el regulador  y me da flojera pedir samples sólo para eso


 mmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ., ponele un 7805 de una.,,, si no molesta para nadaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2015)

​

 ¿ Será alambre de cobre libre de oxígeno ? 


*! ! Que "Mononés" ¡ ¡*

​


----------



## elgriego (Mar 7, 2015)

*Me encanto el Clase D en montage discretoAhora si lo ve la patrona,me lo tira  de una ,ya que un diseño asi ,es candidato a juntar telarañas y cualquier cosa que flote en el hogar.

 En cuanto al diseño valvular ,Me pa demasiado ostentoso.


Saludos.*


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 11, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda, aquí está el pinguino



Rat, vos subistes o me parecio, una placa pinguino con un 18F2550?  como ando sin PC, esto buscando algun pdf a medida para ir a imprimir y hacerme una... ya lo tengo decidido, me voy a meter de lleno con estas placas


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 11, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Rat, vos subistes o me parecio, una placa pinguino con un 18F2550?  como ando sin PC, esto buscando algun pdf a medida para ir a imprimir y hacerme una... ya lo tengo decidido, me voy a meter de lleno con estas placas


Sip, pero lo hice fue con un 18F4550 cortesía de Tiago  el que subí está listo para imprimir y planchar


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 11, 2015)

Oka, muchas tanqiu... voy a revolver el foro, seguro hay algo dando vuelta con el 18f2550 (me da lastima sacrificat el 4550)


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 11, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Oka, muchas tanqiu... voy a revolver el foro, seguro hay algo dando vuelta con el 18f2550 (me da lastima sacrificat el 4550)


Ah que muchachada más quejosa la de estos días...  Ahí lo tiene Don Torres, fresquecito y acabado de salir del horno... 

​


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 11, 2015)

Jajajaja te hice la psicologica y seguro no podias dormir?! Jajaja gracias amigazo!  A quemar tranfer y armar!!! Vamos a ver si le saco juguito a la RATGUINO ...


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 12, 2015)

Esto podría ser de interés a alguien muy ocioso y amante de las válvulas... 


https://threeneurons.wordpress.com/


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2015)

Esta Foto es un documento histórico y tal ves FonoRosito lo reconozca  


​
La foto la saqué yo


----------



## crimson (Mar 16, 2015)

¿Tal vez los últimos viajes del Trasandino? ¿O el ramal C14 a Socompa, donde va el Tren a las Nubes?
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> ¿Tal vez los últimos viajes del Trasandino? ¿O el ramal C14 a Socompa, donde va el Tren a las Nubes?
> Saludos C



Opción N° 1  






Este video me provoca ganas de llorar:


----------



## crimson (Mar 16, 2015)

Es un verdadero desastre geopolítico no haber mantenido esa vía férrea, hoy la comunicación y el tráfico de mercaderías sería mucho más fluído. Fijate que Bolivia quiere unir el ferrocarril que empieza en Santos (Brasil) con Corumbá (este de Bolivia) con el que llega a los puertos peruanos, haciendo un corredor bioceánico para contenedores, ya para eso pidió presupuestos a los chinos y a los austríacos. Nosotros todavía esperamos el tren bala...

Acá hay algo sobre otro ferrocarril perdido: el de Humahuaca
FERROCARRIL HUMAHUACA
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> Es un verdadero desastre geopolítico no haber mantenido esa vía férrea, hoy la comunicación y el tráfico de mercaderías sería mucho más fluído. Fijate que Bolivia quiere unir el ferrocarril que empieza en Santos (Brasil) con Corumbá (este de Bolivia) con el que llega a los puertos peruanos, haciendo un corredor bioceánico para contenedores, ya para eso pidió presupuestos a los chinos y a los austríacos. Nosotros todavía esperamos el tren bala...
> 
> Acá hay algo sobre otro ferrocarril perdido: el de Humahuaca
> FERROCARRIL HUMAHUACA
> Saludos C



Tenemos el dudoso honor de ser el único país en el que las redes ferroviarias* ! Decrecen ¡* 

Cada año que pasa hay menos kilómetros de vías férreas activas.


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 16, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tenemos el dudoso honor de ser el único país en el que las redes ferroviarias* ! Decrecen ¡*
> 
> Cada año que pasa hay menos kilómetros de vías férreas activas.



No son los únicos . En Colombia mueren y no hay nada (nadie que lo impida)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2015)

Aqui reinauguraron (reinauguración presidencial) una via Férrea que va hasta Uruguay (pais vecino) , ahora me dijeron que *el mismo trencito de dos vagones* lo estaban usando para reinaugurar otro servicio  :loco:


----------



## crimson (Mar 16, 2015)

Satamente Don Cosme, las duplas "Wadloper" que se compraron usadas a Holanda:





para el "tren de los pueblos libres", que duró lo que el perfume de un jazmín en una canasta, es ahora un servicio que cruza a Paraguay:




Ya no se puede hacer el servicio a Buenos Aires porque la vía principal del Ferrocarril Urquiza literalmente desapareció:





¡Recordemos al Hacedor de todo!





(Tocarse el gobelino izquierdo)

Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2015)

Lo toqué , lo pellizqué , lo retorcí , me lo pìsé , me lo escupí , me lo mié 

Es preferible un dolor de buebos de una semana que no seis años


----------



## crimson (Mar 16, 2015)

Offtopiqueando un poco... ¡apareció la nena fantasma de nuevo! Esto lo grabaron en el teatro de abajo los pibes de limpieza:




A mí me pasó algo parecido en el salón contiguo, la sala de conferencias, estaba oscuro y entro a buscar una mesita. Cuando voy saliendo escucho el sonido de una butaca, el típico que hace cuando alguien se levanta de golpe. Miro enseguida y por supuesto, no hay nadie. Dejo la mesa e investigo a ver si hay alguna butaca fallada, pero nada.... Creer o reventar...




Saludos C


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tenemos el dudoso honor de ser el único país en el que las redes ferroviarias* ! Decrecen ¡*
> 
> Cada año que pasa hay menos kilómetros de vías férreas activas.



Justamente el desastre de los 90, junto a varias cosas más. Fue un tema muy tratado en urbanismo, y de hecho se realizaron varias observaciones como países del norte invierten en infraesctructura urbana como puentes, caminos, ferrocarriles, etc para logra una mayor rentabilidad en su producción, y en la Argentina hay que mediar con un gremio que impide dicho progreso por propio interes. Y si, el exceso de transito pesado hace que la tasa de accidentes sea mucho mayor, que el costo de transporte también, y que por ende la rentabilidad sea mucho menor.
Otros temas tratados solían ser las ventajas del puerto de La Plata, de la zona de Ensenada, siendo una posición estrategica grandiosa, con acceso justamente al ferrocarril, y mucho mejor que la del puerto de Bs As, que no se necesita gastar el dineral en dragado para su mantenimiento, y como por los intereses del puerto de Bs As, no prospera.
A ver, a menudo la Argentina ha sido victima de intereses que son contrarios a las ideas de conformación de un país, de bienestar y progreso,  siendo país productor de materias primas en lugar de productos manufacturados.
En fin, un ejemplo de lucha de sistemas económicos fue justamente la Guerra de Secesión en EE.UU. donde la verdadera razón de la guerra fue una imposición de sistemas, El norte industrialista, contra el sur productor de materias primas y esclavista. Una cuestión, que claro, en EE.UU se empeñan en negar.


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 16, 2015)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Justamente el desastre de los 90, junto a varias cosas más. Fue un tema muy tratado en urbanismo, y de hecho se realizaron varias observaciones como países del norte invierten en infraesctructura urbana como puentes, caminos, ferrocarriles, etc para logra una mayor rentabilidad en su producción, y en la Argentina hay que mediar con un gremio que impide dicho progreso por propio interes. Y si, el exceso de transito pesado hace que la tasa de accidentes sea mucho mayor, que el costo de transporte también, y que por ende la rentabilidad sea mucho menor.
> Otros temas tratados solían ser las ventajas del puerto de La Plata, de la zona de Ensenada, siendo una posición estrategica grandiosa, con acceso justamente al ferrocarril, y mucho mejor que la del puerto de Bs As, que no se necesita gastar el dineral en dragado para su mantenimiento, y como por los intereses del puerto de Bs As, no prospera.
> A ver, a menudo la Argentina ha sido victima de intereses que son contrarios a las ideas de conformación de un país, de bienestar y progreso,  siendo país productor de materias primas en lugar de productos manufacturados.
> En fin, un ejemplo de lucha de sistemas económicos fue justamente la Guerra de Secesión en EE.UU. donde la verdadera razón de la guerra fue una imposición de sistemas, El norte industrialista, contra el sur productor de materias primas y esclavista. Una cuestión, que claro, en EE.UU se empeñan en negar.




en todo caso, me parece mas conveniente y redituable el puerto de bahia blanca, dada la geografia donde esta ubicado y por que justamente de bahia sale las vias ferreas para el sur, cordillera y norte.. 
hay una nueva articulacion que se esta por sacar al aire en este u el otro año el ejercito arrancarias connla restauracion de varios circuitos importantes que unen el pais.
ya se realizo una prueba beta para ver si era eficiente enbtiwmpo y manobde obra un batallon de ingenieros... tiempo record y terminacion perfecta 
Muchas veces señalamos con el dedo al patilludo, pero en aquel momento daba pwrdidas varias estatales por culpa de chantas ladri... en su momwnto lo ideal era vender una consecion por determinados años, con item de mejora de servicios y tecnologia... pasado los años, se evalua si se da de nuevo la consecion o no, quedando siempre como patrimonio nacional todas las mejoras.
hoy en dia,YPF esta dando mucho mas de lo calculado, el tema esta en que se esta usando para mantener planes sociales,y asi no vamos a llegar nunca a ningun lado, por que la historia cuenta que los paises conbesta cultura, nacen, se crian y mueren subdesarrollados y a sombras de otros grandes capitalistas.
socialismo, capitalismo, comunismo... kirnerismo, peronismo... hay que prohibir todo lo terminafo en ismo 
es al pepe...


----------



## crimson (Mar 16, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> socialismo, capitalismo, comunismo... kirnerismo, peronismo... hay que prohibir todo lo terminado en ismo :



¡Menos el crimsonismo!

OK al puerto de Bahía Blanca. El de Quequén también funciona bien, y algo lo alimenta el Ferrocarril.

Yo laburo en el Estado, y lamentablemente, si querés hacer algo, hay que contratar una empresa. Pasa en la mayoría de los órdenes. Hay gente muy buena, capaz y responsable, pero es poca. Fijate la destilería de Ensenada el otro día:




casi explota, y no es la primera vez, desde que llenaron la planta con "militantes" que en su vida vieron una gota de petróleo.
Con respecto a los ferrocarriles, habría que hacer un "mix", por ejemplo, el Estado que haga el mantenimiento de las vías férreas, y los privados corran y gerencien los trenes de carga, y otra empresa mixta los de pasajeros... si dejás todo al Estado de transforma en "Ferrobaires", que tiene una planta de 3.000 empleados para correr tres trenes piojosos. Es un tema.
Saludos C


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 19, 2015)

querido amigo .,   don cosmefulanito por aca le dejo los dos proyectos de l cual hablamos​ espero pacientemente ., sus criticas ., he insultos . por supuesto los consabidos y bien ganados !!! chirlos en la nuca ¡¡¡ por burro ​


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 19, 2015)

*"DMX audiritmico con wach, indicadores y acotaciones"*

Ese podría ser el título del post, "por Loco de la Fonola"
El lugar donde iría, lo deciden loas moderadores.


----------



## urubamba (Mar 19, 2015)

No dejen escapar esta real oportunidad ! 

Llame ya !!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2015)

Me encontré viajando por Tailandia estas imágenes de un parlante bastante exótico

























​


----------



## pppppo (Mar 19, 2015)

Abril 24 1928 segun lo que leo. hermoso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

Lo usaba Fogo para pasarle canciones infantiles al último vástago


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2015)

.




 Eramos tan pobres !!!!



 .


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 19, 2015)

hola amigo 





p p p dijo:


> *"DMX audiritmico con wach, indicadores y acotaciones"*
> 
> Ese podría ser el título del post, "por Loco de la Fonola"
> El lugar donde iría, lo deciden loas moderadores.


 jajajajajaja ., bueno espero que si todo sale bien .,​ van posteados los montajes completos ., con esos programas ., se pueden realizar  varios efectos de iluminacion.,( con los retoques de cada caso )obiamante​ van en el post de las luces DIY ., y si se da el caso se habriran sub-post .,pero eso queda a criterio delos moderadores​ van desde el clasico tacho a los robot .,  sip aunque usted no lo crea ., son cerca de 20 efectos., desde los simples a los mas complejos​ EDITO PARA NO CREAR MENSAJE NUEVO aca te dejo la hoja de datos del atmega 8515 traducida y en vercion corta tambien te dejo un tuto del manejo de la libreria tiempo traducido​


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 30, 2015)

buenas rincon arenil....

tengo una duda y a la vez quiero compartir este sensor de alcohol(alcoholmetro), bastante util cuando alguna dama nos pregunte...estuviste tomendo?(nivel medio), o cuando creemos que tomaos demasiado, nivel maximo o cuando ya estamos ahogados, nivel deplorable cruda inminente....


muy bien, ahora viene la pregunta, lo que quiero es cambiar el sensor MQ83, por un tgs832 para freon R134A, se podra o hay que cambiar algun componente?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33902&d=1274685053


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 30, 2015)

los hermanitos MQ tienen muchas variantes, de repente hay uno que "olfatee" freon


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 30, 2015)

Pasame los datos del otro sensor amigazo





			
				torres.electronico dijo:
			
		

> Pasame los datos del otro sensor amigazo



 no dije nqda...no dije nada... ahi lo mire... parecen similares...ahora llego a xasa y leo lanotra hoja de datos y te confirmo


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 30, 2015)

se ven similares, ahora no es lo mismo un gato montes......



> los hermanitos MQ tienen muchas variantes, de repente hay uno que "olfatee" freon



el sg832, lo hace los mq....

sensores mq-139
http://p.globalsources.com/IMAGES/PDT/SPEC/811/K1080325811.pdf


----------



## pppppo (Mar 30, 2015)

El punto en estos sensores es la calibracion, no es lo mismo que lo calibren con.... que si lo calibran a cero con....,cambiando buenas noches y que nadie se de por aludido, menos yo.


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 30, 2015)

solaris8 dijo:


> se ven similares, ahora no es lo mismo un gato montes......



 tenes razon  meparece que eran 600 grones arriba de un fiat 
Tal cual, la puesta a punto del cero viene dada en labgoja de datos y me parecieron muy similares... aun no termino de llegar a casa... puse un pie dentro y ya m cargaron horas extras, pero como niñero 
Les cocino, los baño, acuesto y regreso


----------



## pppppo (Mar 30, 2015)

Me parece que dosme adivino mi intencion, por alli en el arenero.... no ensucio mas.


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 31, 2015)

creo que habandono el proyecto alccoholimetro 134A...
razones a la vista....
sensor mq139...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MQ-139-MQ139-Freon-Halogen-Gas-Sensor-For-Arduino-UNO-Mega2560-R3-Raspberry-Pi-/301183565800
localizador de fugas (chinito), listo para usar....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/R125-R134a-Halogen-Refrigerant-Conditioning-Gas-Freon-Check-Detector-Leak-WFEU-/161352935059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2591626693

eramos tan pobressss


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 31, 2015)

solaris8 dijo:


> creo que habandono el proyecto alccoholimetro 134A...
> razones a la vista....
> sensor mq139...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MQ-139-MQ139-Freon-Halogen-Gas-Sensor-For-Arduino-UNO-Mega2560-R3-Raspberry-Pi-/301183565800
> ...


 Deja le pregunto a uno de los chinos a los que siempre les compro, compré el que detecta CO² para el controlador del TBI en apenas 2 obamas, tenía varios de los hermanitos MQ...


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 1, 2015)

Me recomendarían los UF5408 para el trafo del CDI? Lo llevé a 165Khz ahí es donde casi no consume y manda chispazos que duelen  pero los 1N5406 no me acompañan a esa frecuencia...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2015)




----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 1, 2015)

Los LM555 los usan como amplificadores y los LM386 como temporizadores, que clase de mundo parelelo es este?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Los LM555 los usan como amplificadores y los LM386 como temporizadores, que clase de mundo parelelo es este?



Es como que estás en el "Reciclardero del Arenero"


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 1, 2015)

Entons... UF5408 o el EGP30K? 

Edit: Usaré los EGP30K, los conseguí gratis


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 1, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbR-KrGbq1Q



.

.
Pd:


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 1, 2015)

http://320volt.com/en/smps-donusturucu-bobin-transformator-hesaplama/


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 6, 2015)

bueno gente , tengo que conectar(si se puede ) el cable del 2303 al puerto serie de un display de una bascula....
pero no me encuentro con las terminales del ic y del conector serie(J4) en el equipo, tienen marcas diferentes...o mi ingles es pesimo




a ver si alguno me puede desifrar este dilema....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2015)

Pal michi micho Balcarñudo :

Con S1 conectado a positivo contás 





http://erick-bm.blogspot.com.ar/2014/10/skema-rangkaian-stopwatch-sederhana.html



Idem:




http://www.sonelec-musique.com/electronique_realisations_compteur_004.html


Número al azar :




http://circuit-electronic-models.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/random-number-generator-based-game.html


Sensor de radiacion :




http://www.electroschematics.com/5057/radiation-sensor/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2015)




----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 29, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 128910



Y bueno, si se suelen tratan diversos temas a menudo ajenos a la electrónica en el arenero, o en el recicladero del mismo, porque no también tratar cuestiones de carpintería


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2015)

Lo había comentado en el arenero  :



> Guenas  , hablando de baterias  , recargué dos alcalinas de 9V con el método de hacer oscilar un transistor  OK . . . una levantaba 8V y la otra 6 V  caramba    .
> 
> Tomé el alicate  y abrí la Enegizer por debajo , desdoblando el "remachado"  ,  y hete aqui que la carcasa es un porta pilas  , las pilas no están soldadas , sino aprisionadas  , antiguamente eran seis caramelos apilados , ahora son seis minipilas estilo AAAA  , sueltas en ese portapilas "remachado"
> 
> ...


 
Aqui la foto :



Y anda perfecto 

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2015)

Tengo la receta perfecta del Tia María  anotá :

1 litro de agua se hierve con 600 gramos de azucar , solo 3 minutos (se llama almibar de primer hervor)

Apagás el fuego y esperás un par de minutos que baje un poco la temperatura para no quemar el café , entonces le ponés 100 gramos de café molido de La Morenita o de La Virginia y un saquito de te. Lo dejás un par de horas a que enfrie.

Lo colás y lo mezclás con medio litro de alcohol de cereal , en su defecto alcohol fino (si le ponés un carbón (rompido pa que entre) dentro de la botella una semana antes , es mejor)

Le podés poner unas gotas de escencia de vainilla.

Fin


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 26, 2015)

buenas areneros!!
vi este circuito(atmega), y como se de algunos areneros descontrolados lo subo para que no se pierdan.....






http://electronicsforu.com/electronicsforu/circuitarchives/view_article.asp?sno=2432&title%20=%20GPS+Navigator&id=13733&article_type=2&b_type=new&ss=%20475644#


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2015)

*Magnífico programa que copia un disco rígido en otro.*

Mi caso es que la PC en la casa de la Biarru se rompió y entonces traje una de casa , cómo la que traje y la que uso son idénticas , mi pretensión era copiar el disco y traerme un clon  muajajaja

Todos los programas que hacen ésto mismo se deben Bootear y cargar desde un CD , DVD , Pendrive u otro extraible , pero éste no ,  opera desde Guinchous y es capaz de copiar los archivos de sistema aún en uso :loco:

Inclusive cómo los discos son idénticos y no tienen daños físicos use la opcion de copia de cluster por cluster 

Lo bajan de aqui  : 

http://www.disk-partition.com/download-home.html

Sin duda luego voy a copiarme otro disco completo como imagen Backup

Enjoy


----------



## torres.electronico (Jun 30, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:
			
		

> la frecuencia esta bastante alta pero no lejos de los 20khz
> entrada 12v 4a como mucho (una fuente de pc pedurrus standart)
> salida 75v poco y nada ya que no esta calculado para corrientes altas es solo un prototipo para saber si el YUGO sive como trafo toroidal...



Yo calculo que en un momento dado, si lo puedo llevar a lo que neceisto, quizas hasta un reemplazo de una resistencia calefactora podria hacer entonces  Si, mas o menos en esas frecuencias oscila el 555, estoy jugando con un 16F628A justito ahora... se me ocurre usar un puerto analogico para sensar la salida y tratar de ajustar la frecuencia de salida del pwm para hacerlo autoregulable. Hay un CI que hace esto justamente (el UC3843)... 
Ver el archivo adjunto 131477

Voy armar un toroide chiquito de fuente de pc que tengo ahi y le voy a  poner el multimetro... vamos a ver si lo puedo aunque sea saturar  Basicamente, lo que estaba haciendo, es algo similar, parecido a esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 131478
creo que podria llegar a funcionar con el pic, y si lo sco con el 628, despues lo hago mas chiquito con alguno de 8 patitas...



			
				shevchenko dijo:
			
		

> la potencia de salida es lo que pueda dar la fuente, aguantar los mosfets, el primario y transferir el núcleo en primer paso, en segundo lo que pueda aguantar el secundario, los diodos-pistas-caps



Tendria que ver si se banca la fuente (bateria de 24Vcc 150Amp o una de 12-75Amp)  igualmente no me cierra el tema de la potencia, o te referis a la corriente? dudo que entregue la misma corriente de fuente... 



			
				shevchenko dijo:
			
		

> estoy usando* irfp260n* son los papas de todos los mosfets



si, esos mismos uso en las celdas; acompañado or un buen driver, son bastantes buenos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2015)

Medidas de un tacho "Spot" como para que algún mendocino reforma a LED´s


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 4, 2015)

Don gato fumador alguna vez implemento este esquema que ha dejado por ahi? parece una halfbridge autoosilante o algun bicho asi... 
Ver el archivo adjunto 81012


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 2, 2015)

Bueno esto lo pongo por aca​ el asunto es el siguiente ., GRACIAS A LA DONACION del amigaso shevchenko




​ La cuestion es que gracias a el .,tengo un monton de motores paso a paso., tanto bi-polares como uni-polares​ buscando una solucion de adaptacon de mis programas para las luces ., del comando de motores de coriente continua a Paso a paso​ me encontre con esto que publico DARIO ., y que me dio la solucion (no lo he probado en la fisico​  si prestan atencion al esquema de conecion del CI tanto par unipolar como para bipolar ., solo hay que colocar un puente  entre pin 3 y pin 4 ., como se muestra por aca​  a raiz de eso .,viendo los esquemas los CI de potencia son ULN20003 o ULN2803 para los UNIPOLARES y viendo los CI de potencia L293d o L298 para los BIPOLARES​   Y aqui viene mi consulta ., debido a que la mayoria de los motores son "reciclados" (fotocopiadoras he impresoras)​ El amigo shevchenko tambien me mando unos driver de potencia (con STK y otros de otro tipo)​ Y el asunto es que funcionan bien ., probe con voltajes desde 12v a 42v (depende del drivery motor)​ Luego pensando y analizando la cuestiones de ensamblaje ., me di cuenta que sip podria proponer la construccion de eso en el foro de las luces .,  pero no todos podrian construir porque le va a ser dificil conseguir los componentes​ aparte serian varios driver de acuerdo al motor y el voltaje .,(otra cosas en contra)​ Luego viendo en la red .,me encontre con esto​    Y razonando un poco .,  talvez se podria adaptar el circuito a los diversos voltajes ., como asi tambien la potencia manejada con transistores​ de esta manera tendria un solo driver para varios tipos de motores y diferentes potencias ., mi consulta es como podria hacerlo con el ULN2803 ., y que adatacion podria probar ., segun su experiencia​


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 3, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Si quitaste Q2 quitale D1 y R5 , puentealos


Seguro? 
Ver el archivo adjunto 132844​Si había quedado bien aumentando las R de los espejos de corriente 
Ver el archivo adjunto 132845​


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 4, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> En que quedó el MJ11032 amplifier ?


Ver el archivo adjunto 132906
Puse 2 transistores en paralelo para el VAS, como tengo que manejar directamente los transistores, no me quise arriesgar...

Ver el archivo adjunto 132907​


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 12, 2015)

Este es el diagrama del prototipo de mi fuente rara para amplificadores...
​La idea es variar la fuente por medio de un PWM en función de la salida de audio del amplificador, como si se tratara de un Clase G o un Clase H, pero usando una única fuente...

¿Preguntas? ¿Sugerencias?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 14, 2015)

Esta es otra propuesta de la misma fuente rara, sólo que más cool 
​


----------



## angel36 (Ago 23, 2015)

Buenas y Santas...

dejo por aca la placa del medidor ESR basado en Este esquema, con un Pcb de mi creación  

basado también, en otro Pcb expuesto en la pagina del autor, pero con un par de cambios.

Si alguno de Uds  estimados quiere o considera agregar algo me avisan y le damos forma

Lo estuve probando y funciona como expone el creador y en otros foros donde le dieron forma con otro Pcb y alguna que otra modificación menor.

La verdad me gustaría saber si le podemos agregar o quitar.

Fue un lindo proyecto de fin de semana y lo comparto 

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 23, 2015)

Para SSTC:

Whisky mode = OFF

​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 23, 2015)

Chas GRACIAS *Don rat* 

Felicitaciones hijun *Gato Norteño*


----------



## angel36 (Ago 24, 2015)

no puedo editar el mensaje  pongo las fotos de como quedo el "coso"

se puede ver un cap en corto como marca el led

y en la otra un cap de 1000x63


todo metido a presión dentro de un tester chinoli


----------



## J2C (Ago 24, 2015)

.





angel36 dijo:


> .... todo metido a presión dentro de un* tester chinoli*


 
 Angel esa expresión me suena conocida   !!!!!



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## angel36 (Ago 24, 2015)

si si todo clonado el ESR mio vio? JAJAJJAJAJA


----------



## mcrven (Ago 24, 2015)

angel36 dijo:


> si si todo clonado el ESR mio vio? JAJAJJAJAJA



Te sugiero colocar dos Rs iguales (22Ω) en paralelo con R10, R11 y cambies R14, R15 de 27KΩ a 47KΩ, como te indica en el esquema entre paréntesis.
Eso te va a permitir ver ESR de menor valor, al quedar ampliado el rango bajo.


----------



## angel36 (Ago 24, 2015)

en realidad puse de 15Ω y las de 47  

y en el led puse 1K en ves de 608Ω como dice el esquema

gracias igual! 

ahora 1uF  donde van C1 y C2 no es poco? 

yo probe con 9 y 12V y anda bien (al menos no exploto nada jajaja)


----------



## mcrven (Ago 24, 2015)

angel36 dijo:


> en realidad puse de 15Ω y las de 47
> 
> y en el led puse 1K en ves de 608Ω como dice el esquema
> 
> ...



Todo eso tiene que ver con la potencia requerida para funcionar. El consumo máximo no debería exceder los 250 µA, así que olvídate de explosiones. Si te gustan los fuegos artificiales búscate algo de buena potencia.

Por el mismo motivo, los capacitores son más que suficientes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 25, 2015)

Una pregunta alguien puede conseguir el datasheet del integrado de potencia *STK490-110*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 25, 2015)

me parece que lo vi subido en un hilo sobre el stk ,creo se llama circuitos internos del stk o algo asi 
te servira este 
http://monitor.espec.ws/files/0_169.pdf


----------



## J2C (Sep 6, 2015)

.



Para don *Aristóteles* que cada tanto busca páginas de manuales de instrumentos:


Hay que recorrer por que hay de todo: *Instrumentos Varios* 


 Incluso *Back One Level* !!!





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 9, 2015)

no se  porque no me  lo preguntan a mi,si saben que soy su rey y rey de todas las cosas y aun de  los manuales difíciles y esquemas, y esas cosas ,antes de ser rey julien ya era el yo el rey de los esquemas


----------



## mcrven (Sep 9, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no se  porque no me  lo preguntan a mi,si saben que soy su rey y rey de todas las cosas y aun de  los manuales difíciles y esquemas, y esas cosas ,antes de ser rey julien ya era el yo el rey de los esquemas



A ver, SIRE...

si me localizas el diagrama o SM de un ampli FISHER CA-2300

OJO: Los que venden por Amazon o Ebay no me sirven. "No puedo pagarlos"


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 9, 2015)

mcrven dijo:


> OJO: Los que venden por Amazon o Ebay no me sirven. "No puedo pagarlos"


Sabía asté que puede vender sus gift card en eBay + una comisión, cobras en PayPal y puedes usar ese saldo para comprar en eBay?


----------



## J2C (Sep 9, 2015)

.


Creo que vale la pena dejar aquí algo de información para quienes Diogenizan en sus talleres los núcleos de FlyBack pensando en hacer *



* algo con ellos.


Entre a un link que dejo el _Pollo_ F.Inc por _*allá*_ y obtuve la información adjunta.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mcrven (Sep 9, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sabía asté que puede vender sus gift card en eBay + una comisión, cobras en PayPal y puedes usar ese saldo para comprar en eBay?



¿Cuales gift cards? Don Rat


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 10, 2015)

mcrven dijo:


> ¿Cuales gift cards? Don Rat


Las Gift card de Amazon, yo les he vendido por eBay...

Os cuento:

Resulta que compré una linda LCD 20x4, por un error mío, la declaré por 80 obamas  pero resulta que pasa el tiempo y la condenada nunca llegó... La gente de MBE se disculpó y me ofrecieron pagarme la mercancía perdida con una giftcard  como a mi no me gusta Amazon porque todo allí es super caro, un amigo me comentó que la publicara en eBay, no le vi sentido, porque la gente podría comprar una giftcard directamente en amazon  pero luego que me la compraron por 84 obamas, me explicaron que no todo el mundo tiene tarjeta de crédito, como para comprar por Amazon, pero en paypal pueden pagar en cash, y así comprar una gift card de Amazon para poder comprar allí...


----------



## mcrven (Sep 10, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Las Gift card de Amazon, yo les he vendido por eBay...



Sí Rat, pero yo no tengo gift card de ninguna...


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 14, 2015)

hola aca te dejo una imagen de como lo estoy haciendo​


----------



## angel36 (Sep 15, 2015)

si tienen tiempo y quieren mirar por aca 







http://bayareacircuits.com/pcb-creator/

free 

saludos....


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 15, 2015)

Ya le huiste al ExpressPCB?


----------



## angel36 (Sep 15, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ya le huiste al ExpressPCB?





buscaba en tu canal el tutorial......... 

al parecer no existe el tutorial de express en TU canal jajaja

y encontré eso me gusto


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 15, 2015)

angel36 dijo:


> buscaba en tu canal el tutorial.........
> 
> al parecer no existe el tutorial de express en TU canal jajaja
> 
> y encontré eso me gusto


Para que tutorial en mi canal si tenías clases particulares?


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 15, 2015)

Hola ., eso es algo que me ayudo dosme​ En realidad es un medio invento ., porque lo sugerido ., en realidad no anduvo​ Pero con el spirit ., puedo hacer cosas como esto ., y las placas me quedan asi (esto es un ejemplo jejejeje)​


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 15, 2015)

> Pero con el spirit ., puedo hacer cosas *como esto* ., y las placas me quedan asi (esto es un ejemplo jejejeje)



muy  bueno!!!

un abrazo!


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 15, 2015)

hhhheeeeeeeeeeee 





solaris8 dijo:


> muy  bueno!!!
> 
> un abrazo!


 Amigaso ., yo mostraba como me quedan las placas​ ​ Aunque el ultimo ejemplo tiene demaciado blanco ., y no se notan algiunos detalles​ Pero es una prueba nada mas ., la imagen de arriba es para dosme (la que indicas vos)​ Eso es por que no tengo esquematico    ​ Me gustaria aprender a usar el SP7 ., ., hay que comprarlo ., y las casa de venta tienen muchos "bichos"., que le hacen mal ala compu   ​


----------



## angel36 (Sep 18, 2015)

por esas casualidades.
 alguien tendría el esquema de conexión y o el diagrama del balasto de emergencia atomlux 1601N (la pagina de atomlux esta fuera de servicio ) -.-

o si se trato el tema y me puedan guiar hacia la luz.........   

gracias!


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 18, 2015)

angel36 dijo:


> por esas casualidades.
> alguien tendría el esquema de conexión y o el diagrama del balasto de emergencia atomlux 1601N (la pagina de atomlux esta fuera de servicio ) -.-
> 
> o si se trato el tema y me puedan guiar hacia la luz.........
> ...



https://es.scribd.com/doc/106403140/Manual-Equipo-de-Emergencia-Atomlux-Todo


la primera parte es gratis, creo que con eso ok.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 19, 2015)

Bueno ., aca subo mi primer esquematico hecho con compu​ Se reciben insultos ., criticas ., tirones de orejas ., cachetasos en la nuca ., gorro de burro ., correcciones tecnicas y demases asuntos relacionados​ Tengo una duda ., y es con respecto a R5 , C2 , R6 y C3​ Si es que esa red ., hace de filtro paso bajo ., o esta eleiminando los bajos​ Yo lo que nesesito es que elimine o atenue las frecuencias altas y medias​ Hice otro .,con un operacional y un 555 ., pero me producia demaciado delay en el atmega​ Como que el encendido y apagado de los led ., esta fuera "de ritmo"​  Tambien subo el PDF ., del esquematico completo ., con  lista de materiales​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2015)

Es un filtro *"Pasa-Bajos"*, atenúa los tonos altos.

Por los valores de los componentes son los tonos muy, *muy* altos 

Para mi gusto R9 está mal.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 19, 2015)

hola amigaso​


Fogonazo dijo:


> Es un filtro *"Pasa-Bajos"*, atenúa los tonos altos.
> 
> Por los valores de los componentes son los tonos muy, *muy* altos


 Bueno por alli va el asunto., en relidad esto es un "injerto" porque realmente no es para "escuchar"​ En realidad ., lo que nesesitaria seria que "captara" ., el sonido ambiente de la musica ., por ejemplo , en una fiesta​ Pero que filtrara ., los agudos y medios y dejara amplificar los bajos​ Para que enciendan .,  las secuencias con los "golpes" de los bajos​ Entonces amigo ., que me sujeririas ., como "valores" ., de acuerdo a tu opiñion​  EDIT: seria R8 y R9 ???


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigaso​ Bueno por alli va el asunto., en relidad esto es un injerto porque realmente no es par "escuchar"​ En relidad ., lo que nesesitaria seria que "captara" ., el sonido ambiente de la musica ., por ejemplo , en una fiesta​ Pero que filtrara ., los agudos y medios y dejara amplificar los bajos​ Para que enciendan .,  las secuencias con los "golpes" de los bajos​ en tonces amigo que me sujeririas como "valores" ., de acuerdo atu opiñion​  EDIT: seria R8 yR9 ???



OK, pero ese filtro esta fuera del rango de audio, entra en *ultrasónico* 

Intenta armar la misma configuración del filtro que publicaste pero con las R5 y R6 de *1KΩ* y los capacitores C2 y C3 de *100nF*, eso debería filtrar casi todo lo que exceda los 800Hz (Aproximadamente)


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 19, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> OK, pero ese filtro esta fuera del rango de audio, entra en *ultrasónico*
> 
> Intenta armar la misma configuración del filtro que publicaste pero con las R5 y R6 de *1KΩ* y los capacitores C2 y C3 de *100nF*, eso debería filtrar casi todo lo que exceda los 800Hz (Aproximadamente)


 OK no hay problema ., entonces con el impreso ., solo cambiar los valores  de los componentes​ Con respecto a R8 y R9 ¿¿¿ te parece que lo cambie por 100k y 1k respectivamente ???​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> OK no hay problema ., entonces con el impreso ., solo cambiar los valores  de los componentes​ Con respecto a R8 y R9 ¿¿¿ te parece que lo cambie por 100k y 1k respectivamente ???​



R8 y R9: No les veo sentido.
Posiblemente se pensaron para polarizar la entrada del IC TL072(2), pero están del lado incorrecto de C4 


R7: Yo lo conectaría con el cursor a C4 y extremos entre el filtro y GND



*FogoSugerencia:*
Yo en su momento armé engendros como este pero con el agregado de un control automático de ganancia como para que el volumen de música no afecte el correcto funcionamiento.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 19, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> R8 y R9: No les veo sentido.
> Posiblemente se pensaron para polarizar la entrada del IC TL072(2), pero están del lado incorrecto de C4
> 
> 
> ...


 EEEEPPPSSS ., el "moco" me lo made yo fogo ., jajajajaja​ Es idea mia eso asi ., es por lo que leei y vi en el foro Si elimino R8 y R9​ ¿¿¿ donde conecto el extremo que me queda libre del preset ???​ ¿¿¿ a positivo o al capacitor C4 ???​ ¿¿¿ cuando desis "cursor" te referis al punto medio del preset ??? (me marie jajajajajajaja)​ EDIT : de ese control no tengo ni idea ., pero el atmega es re-sensible con asercar el "dedo" ya detecta (!!!ya entendi la coneccion ¡¡¡¡¡ hago la reforma y la subo paraque veas )


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2015)

​

*[Off Topic Mode On]*

Me gustan los vinos tintos:

Malbec
Cabernet
Cabernet Sauvignon
Merlot

*[Off Topic Mode Off]*


----------



## crimson (Sep 19, 2015)

Comparto uno:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/compresor-audio-sencillo-105992/#post857205
Ver el archivo adjunto 101104
Saludos C


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 19, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 134805
> ​
> 
> *[Off Topic Mode On]*
> ...


 No hay problema ., ¿¿¿ pero como te los mando???​ Ahora la cuestion es ., ¿¿¿ donde conecto el mic . y  la coneccion de la base de Q1.,  es a la salida del operacional ???​ EDITO : Bueno ., alli hice las reformas ., configure como dijiste (lo entendi asi )​ R8 y R9 las eleimine ., y quedo asi (PCB tambien​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> No hay problema ., ¿¿¿ pero como te los mando???​ Ahora la cuestion es ., ¿¿¿ donde conecto el mic . y  la coneccion de la base de Q1.,  es a la salida del operacional ???​ EDITO : Bueno ., alli hice las reformas ., configure como dijiste (lo entendi asi )​ R8 y R9 las eleimine ., y quedo asi (PCB tambien​ Ver el archivo adjunto 134808 Ver el archivo adjunto 134809



Pero ahora te falta la polarización de la pata (5) del TL072 

Si realizas un *CAG* (*C*ontrol *A*utomático de *G*anancia) bien ajustado te ahorras el potenciómetro.


----------



## J2C (Sep 19, 2015)

.



 A titulo personal, en ninguno de los dos operacionales me convence el tipo de realimentación (R4 ó R8) dado que no se fija la ganancia de ninguna de las dos etapas.



 Escarbando en el detalle, la del primero tendrá una ganancia inversamente proporcional a la frecuencia sin ser filtro pasabajos.


 Tampoco me convence la polarización de la entrada no inversora (+) del primero sin filtrar, y no pude encontrar la información clara en la datasheet para garantizar que el TL082 funcione con solo +5V (± 2.5V).




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2015)

Versión 2.0 del LoquiFiltroCompresor






*Respuesta del Filtro "Pasa-Banda"*

​
El filtro es un Pasa-Banda centrado a 143 Hz
Y ¿ Por que Pasa-Banda ?
Para discriminar los tonos altos y los tonos muy bajos, movimiento de gente, movimiento de aire, Etc.

*¡ Enjoy It !*​


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 19, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pero ahora te falta la polarización de la pata (5) del TL072
> 
> Si realizas un *CAG* (*C*ontrol *A*utomático de *G*anancia) bien ajustado te ahorras el potenciómetro.


 Aca puse la resistencia fogo  .,el valor le puse 47 k​  Tambien lo voy a armar fogo ., y probare .,ahora asi como me pasaste el esquematico ¿¿¿no hace falta amplificar la señal del microfono ??? (en el equipo no hay pre-amplificador)​ Lo del potenciometro esta pensado ., para los que no usan DMX  ., y como va a funcionar .,  de tres maneras distintas., es para que puedan regular., de acuerdo a los equipos de musica​


J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> A titulo personal, en ninguno de los dos operacionales me convence el tipo de realimentación (R4 ó R8) dado que no se fija la ganancia de ninguna de las dos etapas.
> Escarbando en el detalle, la del primero tendrá una ganancia inversamente proporcional a la frecuencia sin ser filtro pasabajos.
> ...


E eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh ., querido amigo juanK., esto viene por aca​ Ver el archivo adjunto 113805 A ese circuito lo arme ., asi como esta ., pero me producia un "delay" bastante notorio ., aunque funcionaba​ El otro inconveniente ., es que conmutaba con las frecuencias medias y altas​ Entonces saque el 555 ., deje la primera parte., y agregue el segundo operacional con el filtro pasa bajos (pero como aclaro fogo ., estaba en la banda muy alta)​ En cuanto al sistema de deteccion todos usan el ADC ., pero yo uso la interupcion externa (detecta el pin a masa )[/LEFT Con respecto a la alimentacion ., lo hice funcionar con 5v pero era un TL081(como en el esquema)., y de eso no te sabria decir ., que sucede ., porque en relidad no se "escucha" por decirlo de alguna manera​]​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Aca puse la resistencia fogo  .,el valor le puse 47 k


Mejor 
Pero todavía te falta otra igual (47KΩ) a GND.
La pata (+) Se polariza con un divisor de tensión Vcc/2, es decir 2 resistencias iguales una a Vcc y la otra a GND, del punto de unión se conecta la pata (+)


> . . .¿¿¿no hace falta amplificar la señal del microfono ??? (en el equipo no hay pre-amplificador)


Sip, yo  dibuje la primer etapa que tiene que llevar la tensión del mic hasta unos 700mV


> Lo del potenciometro esta pensado ., para los que no usan DMX  ., y como va a funcionar .,  de tres maneras distintas., es para que puedan regular., de acuerdo a los equipos de musica


Nunca apliqué un potenciómetro a la señal de un audiorrítmico, salvo para ajustes "Muy Groseros".
Siempre confié en un CAG para independizarme del volumen de la música. 

El 555  es mala idea, solo hay que buscar los valores correctos


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 19, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mejor
> Pero todavía te falta otra igual (47KΩ) a GND.
> La pata (+) Se polariza con un divisor de tensión Vcc/2, es decir 2 resistencias iguales una a Vcc y la otra a GND, del punto de unión se conecta la pata (+)
> 
> ...


 Ya lo corregi ., yo no la puse .,  por que en el primer mensaje dijiste que no te gustaba R9 ., (era por el valor de la resistencia., no por la colocaccion )​  En cuanto al voltaje., tambien tengo 12v​ Y  estuve viendo lo del AGC ., muchos equipos de marcas conosidas parece que traen ese control no tiene potenciometro ., solo el microfono​ En un video se ve que si hace "palmas" o "chasquido"no funciona ., pero si golpea la mesa si​ Sip ., lo de 555 me gusta ., pero ahora ., viendo lo que me explicaste ., el error estaba en que le falta el fitro R5,C2,R6 y C3 (no esta en el esquema)​ Eso de la frecuencia por un lado ., lo del Delay calculo ., que son los tienpos de duracion del pulso de salida de 555 (mal el calculo para este uso)   ​ Lo que estaria bueno ., es juntar el AGC y el 555 bien regulado .,  hay me "GUTA"​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2015)

R6 inyecta Vcc ¿Para que?

R7 no está conectado al revés ?


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 20, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> R6 inyecta Vcc ¿Para que?
> 
> R7 no está conectado al revés ?


Hooooppppsssss ¡¡¡ me confundiste !!! alli te subo los dos PDF ., el anterior y el del 555 corregido​ Miralos a ver que tengo mal   ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2015)

A Q1 y Q2 ponele 10k o 47k de base a emisor , para que el transistor no ande tonteando


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2015)

Por aquí encontré otro LoquiFonCompresor gentileza del *Sr. "C"*

*Subjetivamente* se me ocurre que el que mejor resultado dará manteniendo una salida bastante constante.

Limitador de volumen para proteger potencias


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 26, 2015)

HOLA 





Fogonazo dijo:


> Por aquí encontré otro LoquiFonCompresor gentileza del *Sr. "C"*
> 
> *Subjetivamente* se me ocurre que el que mejor resultado dará manteniendo una salida bastante constante.
> 
> Limitador de volumen para proteger potencias


OK., de todo lo que estoy armando y por armar., tengo todo exepto ., el transitor BF 245 (sugerido) y la foto resistencia ., que es lo unico que tengo que comprar
Voy a probar todos ¡¡¡¡ ., asi se adapta el que mejor funcione
Bueno aca te muestro el esquematico y la placa del AGC ., faltaria la parte del amplificador de microfono
 
Por favor si hay algun error avicen


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 28, 2015)

Me encontré esto en la pagina de Linear, sería bueno tener esta info guardada por aquí...http://www.linear.com/solutions/5968


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2015)

*Como pasar diapositivas a digital en DIY mode *


----------



## Mojado (Oct 7, 2015)

Simplemente impresionante!!! ya tengo trabajo para el finde


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2015)

Interesante driver para LED´s de potencia


http://www.inventable.eu/2012/08/06/driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia/


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2015)

Otro driver para LED´s de alta potencia control PWM

http://www.inventable.eu/2014/06/21/driver-leds-potencia-con-entrada-pwm/#more-1285


----------



## Mojado (Oct 21, 2015)

Me trajeron varios aparatijos entre ellos Routers, switches y multiplexores de fibra optica,  estos ultimos dañados y como adentro casi no tiene nada salvo el ensamble de los hilos de fibra, lo unico que me sirvió fue la carcaza, me hice un mueble para poner mis herramientas...


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 24, 2015)

Esto definitivamente debe estar aquí...

http://www.dos4ever.com/uTracer3/uTracer3_pag0.html


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 29, 2015)

guarda que los reguladores 79xx son negativos y no es saco asi nomas del transormador y ojo que no es lo mismo IN/OUT para un 78xx que para un 79xx porque se invierten.







Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 31, 2015)

Me sigue apareciendo el cartel haber si hay quedo el diagrama de la fuente 



_Guarda que los reguladores 79xx son negativos. Ojo que no es lo mismo IN/OUT para un 78xx que para un 79xx porque se invierten._​
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> guarda que los reguladores 79xx son negativos y no es saco asi nomas del transormador y ojo que no es lo mismo IN/OUT para un 78xx que para un 79xx porque se invierten.
> 
> http://encanta.avalonsoftware.org/ainfo/05/dib/fuente05_02gr.jpg
> 
> Saludos



El esquema te lo cargue aquí, abajo en imagen reducida.


----------



## tiago (Oct 31, 2015)

Pero están los LED de las salidas negativas mal puestos.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 31, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Pero están los LED de las salidas negativas mal puestos.
> 
> Saludos.



correcto, buena observacion. corregido y faltaria que le haga el IN/OUT a ta tarde lo editon


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 31, 2015)

Rat, aca te dejo la ultima actualizacion de la MSquirt en CCS y los links para que te pongas a descargar como loco...lo que esta dentro del zip megasquirt es la mega en ASM, el otro zip es el del codigo de fuente en CCS...
http://www.megamanual.com/files/code/



http://www.megamanual.com/ms2/


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 137143​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2015)

*Nunca está de mas
*



​


----------



## pppppo (Dic 14, 2015)

Seeee le leo la parte amarilla, pa el otro color , espere me tengo poner los anteojos??? , !2-8 , 13-9 ansegun el dia.


----------



## J2C (Dic 14, 2015)

* .*


_Don *Pepo*_ 

 Yo ando como Ud. en el ultimo renglón de la zona amarilla !!!!.


 19 años !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, que pase la siguiente !!!!!!.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 14, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Interesante driver para LED´s de potencia
> 
> 
> http://www.inventable.eu/2012/08/06/driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia/



ese esquema lo vi en un farol recargable ,es de 32 led ,pero sin el mosfet ,cuando encuentre el esquema lo subo,me lo copie y tiene un pote que regula el brillo





J2C dijo:


> * .*
> 
> 
> _Don *Pepo*_
> ...



igual yo ,debe estar equivocada o la tabla o somos muy flacos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2015)

Si si , desnuito peso 105 kilos


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 14, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Nunca está de mas
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Entonces yo todavía soy una niña con 90/60 en promedio, todo el tiempo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2015)

Siempre vienen a preguntar que tienen una fuente de ±38 para un TDA2050 . . .  Solución : hacerle una fuente con un par de transistores y un zener . . . y quemar todo eso en calor . . . 

Aqui hacemos lo mismo pero modulando la tensión con el audio . . .  sería un clase H o G . . .  no se 

Lo mismo que ya presenté con el TL084


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2015)

Propongo un arrancador de tubo fluorescente (sin su capacitor) como explosor  para bobinas Tesla o como protector gaseoso . . .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 30, 2015)

No lo recomiendo el gas se quema muy rapidamente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

¿cual gas ?


.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿cual gas ?
> 
> 
> .




*Moderador automoderado*​

 _*Mejor  escribo nada*_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

buena respuesta seria 
el inerte


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 30, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> buena respuesta seria
> el inerte



Ya que hablan de *"gas"*,recuerdo, que te quejaste de* lo caro que está...*

*¿No pensaste en hacer un digestor?*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Ya que hablan de *"gas"*,recuerdo, que te quejaste de* lo caro que está...*
> 
> *¿No pensaste en hacer un digestor?*



*Dano* anduvo detrás de hacer uno en el tambo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

no tengo tanto para digestar como dano,
que si lo lei hase ratooo ya


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 30, 2015)

Alguna info sobre como fundir plástico con aire caliente en cantidades insdustriales?  Alguien me comentó que es posible derretir aluminio con esa técnica


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

yo  vi secadores,que sacan humedad al plastico,pero de fundir nada


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 30, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo  vi secadores,que sacan humedad al plastico,pero de fundir nada


Yo he derretido plástico con la soldadora de aire caliente  pero para una cantidad considerable, sería muy tedioso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> No lo recomiendo el gas se quema muy rapidamente


 
Podés explicar cómo y para que lo has usado y que pasó ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 14, 2016)

shevchenko dijo:


> Don gato fumador alguna vez implemento este esquema que ha dejado por ahi? parece una halfbridge autoosilante o algun bicho asi...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 81012



Es un push-pull Don ruso. Disculpe la demora en la respuesta, no espere gran cosa si una buena estabilidad. Es una linda fuente para un prodigo proyecto 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés explicar cómo y para que lo has usado y que pasó ?



Ah mira !! No lo vi, perdona *DOSME*. Te comento, esa ampolla tiene un gas orgon.. argon algo asi y neón lo que no te dicen que hay vapor de mercurio  En fin coloco alta tensión ampolla en serie y comienza (...) Lo que era un color violeta paso a blanco en segundo y se comenzó a derretir las laminas hasta que exploto el vidrio (...) mas cuando fue diseñado para que arda cuando alla 220V.

En conclusión si quieres un relay termico te lo recomiendo porque al derretirse las lamina soporta un paso de corriente muy elevado, pero cuidado que si explota no te queda ni los alambrecitos y si se siente PZzzz No lo vayas a tocar  te va a quedar marcado la palabra philips  

*podata info:* Es un PTC mecánico, es eso *DOSME*. No comento lo que se me paso por la cabeza


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 14, 2016)

Yo quiero usar el plástico derretido para sellar unos módulos de ignición que fabrico con tubos de aluminio, el plástico es para sellarlo por los lados y para que los curiosos / copiones no me fusilen el circuito


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 15, 2016)

Circuito de ignición electrónica Ford alterada genéticamente...


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 15, 2016)

don rat, esta bueno el circuito...
.... es mejor  que el chevrolet!!!!???....


> Yo quiero usar el plástico derretido para sellar unos módulos de ignición que fabrico


para sellar, lo mejor es resina, es liquida en la preparacion, despues cuando fragua queda como piedra....
y si es negra, no se ve nada,nada....


----------



## tiago (Ene 16, 2016)

Epoxi o esa masa cementosa que venden, cuando seca se queda mas o menos como las resistencias vitrificadas o cementadas


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 16, 2016)

solaris8 dijo:


> don rat, esta bueno el circuito...
> .... es mejor  que el chevrolet!!!!???....


El de GM es más sencillo, usa un MC3334, pero acá no se consigue, y aparte, según el amigo que me ayudó a armar el motor de la nave, el módulo de Ford se porta muy bien salvo por un detalle: No tiene protección alguna, así que si dejas la llave pasada por descuido, incendias el módulo y la bobina  Lo que hice fue, conservar la circuitería del Ford, agregarle protecciónes y usar un mosfet para machos, con la idea de que no se dañe jamás 



solaris8 dijo:


> para sellar, lo mejor es resina, es liquida en la preparacion, despues cuando fragua queda como piedra....
> y si es negra, no se ve nada,nada....


 Creo que puedo conseguir resina acrilica...



tiago dijo:


> Epoxi o esa masa cementosa que venden, cuando seca se queda mas o menos como las resistencias vitrificadas o cementadas


Interesante, pero en la situación que estamos acá, no se consigue ni cemento para la construcción


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 16, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Circuito de ignición electrónica Ford alterada genéticamente...



Hola a todos , estimado Don Rat  , ?? conplejo ese circuito no ??.
Estuve estudiando el y creo que los resistores "R6" (3,9K) y "R7" (120K) estan canbiados entre si   , me guta lo circuito multivibrador para generar mas tensión aun que los +12 voltios disponibles por la bateria del coche de modo asi garantizar un bueno VGS en lo transistor MosFet.
No entiendi bien la real  función de "Z1" (zener de 24V) , se que cuando la tensión disponible en los +12 Voltios ultrapassa a los 24 Voltios lo VGS del transistor MosFet si queda a 0V ,  ?? acaso esa condición puede ocorrer en la practica ??   
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 16, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , estimado Don Rat  , ?? conplejo ese circuito no ??.


Naaaah si es de lo más sencillo! solo requiere de conocimientos en fisica nuclear cuántica... 


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Estuve estudiando el y creo que los resistores "R6" (3,9K) y "R7" (120K) estan canbiados entre si


 No lo habia notado, lo armaré y tocará probar...


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> me guta lo circuito multivibrador para generar mas tensión aun que los +12 voltios disponibles por la bateria del coche de modo asi garantizar un bueno VGS en lo transistor MosFet.


Es un truco que aprendí en la AN-969 de IR



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> No entiendi bien la real  función de "Z1" (zener de 24V) , se que cuando la tensión disponible en los +12 Voltios ultrapassa a los 24 Voltios lo VGS del transistor MosFet si queda a 0V ,  ?? acaso esa condición puede ocorrer en la practica ??


Es una protección contra sobretensión, aunque después que revisé cambié las protecciones para que fueran independientes de todo el circuito...

Saludos... 

Adjunto revisión...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 16, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Naaaah si es de lo más sencillo! solo requiere de conocimientos en fisica nuclear cuántica...
> No lo habia notado, lo armaré y tocará probar...
> Es un truco que aprendí en la AN-969 de IR
> 
> ...


 Ahora en esa nueva "versión" cuando hay una sobretensión en los +12 Volts o cuando hay una sobrecorriente por lo transistor MosFet , lo Transistor MosFet es ligado !!!!    , ?? seguro que realmente es asi que debe funcionar ??      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 16, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ahora en esa nueva "versión" cuando hay una sobretensión en los +12 Volts o cuando hay una sobrecorriente por lo transistor MosFet , lo Transistor MosFet es ligado !!!!    , ?? seguro que realmente es asi que debe funcionar ??


Ambas condiciones son válidas  Cuando hay más de 21V polariza al Q4 y este lleva a tierra la base del Q5, apagando el driver, el Q4 también comprueba la sobre corriente del mosfet, eso evita que si dejo la llave pasada, no se dañe ni el módulo, ni la bobina  La idea la tomé del MC3334, que es el IC corazón del GM HEI 

 Aunque ahora que lo analizo, el colector del Q4 debería estar junto al colector del Q5, de lo contrario el driver quedaría encendido


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 16, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ambas condiciones son válidas  Cuando hay más de 21V polariza al Q4 y este lleva a tierra la base del Q5, apagando el driver, el Q4 también comprueba la sobre corriente del mosfet, eso evita que si dejo la llave pasada, no se dañe ni el módulo, ni la bobina  La idea la tomé del MC3334, que es el IC corazón del GM HEI
> 
> Aunque ahora que lo analizo, el colector del Q4 debería estar junto al colector del Q5, de lo contrario el driver quedaría encendido


! Eso , eso ,eso como ya decia lo "Chavo del ocho"  ! 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 16, 2016)

Ya llegue de la playa!!! 

Aquí está el diagrama corregido, libre de errores, colesterol y calorías...


----------



## J2C (Ene 16, 2016)

.



Q3 sigue teniendo 2,9 mA de corriente de base, un estado *re-re-saturado*  !!!!!!.




 .


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 16, 2016)

J2C dijo:


> Q3 sigue teniendo 2,9 mA de corriente de base, un estado *re-re-saturado*  !!!!!!.


El diagrama original del Motorcraft DuraSparks me lo pasó mcrven y lo dejé tal cual, si hay un fallo, culpémoslo a el  Aunque puede que esté super saturado para convertir la extraña señal proveniente de la captadora en una onda cuadrada...


----------



## mcrven (Ene 16, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> El diagrama original del Motorcraft DuraSparks me lo pasó mcrven y lo dejé tal cual, si hay un fallo, culpémoslo a el  Aunque puede que esté super saturado para convertir la extraña señal proveniente de la captadora en una onda cuadrada...
> 
> http://images.picoauto.com/trigger-1_1.png​



Revisa el diagrama. El cátodo de D3 va conectado también a la línea del cable RED. La tensión de la Batería llega por el cable WHITE. El interruptor cortocircuita WHITE con RED solo al momento de activar el motor de arranque.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 17, 2016)

seguro que no es al revés?


de ser asi, el Q1 estaría permanentemente atrasando la chispa...


----------



## mcrven (Ene 17, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> *seguro que no es al revés?*
> http://www.junkyardgenius.com/jeep/cj5pics/dura01.gif​de ser asi, el Q1 estaría permanentemente atrasando la chispa...



Creo que una de las copias que te envié es de la sección del SW de arranque.
Si no avisa y te lo mando.

El cable rojo es el que activa el Starter Rekay (cochinito) y es momentáneo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 17, 2016)

mcrven dijo:


> Creo que una de las copias que te envié es de la sección del SW de arranque.
> Si no avisa y te lo mando.
> 
> El cable rojo es el que activa el Starter Rekay (cochinito) y es momentáneo.


Ya revisé, es el rojo el positivo y el blanco es el delay, tal como aparece en varias imagenes de San Google...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ya revisé, es el rojo el positivo y el blanco es el delay, tal como aparece en varias imagenes de San Google...



Coloca uno de estos:




A prueba de *"Todo"*, incluyendo "Rat´s" & "RataSuegros"


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 18, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Coloca uno de estos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo quisiera ponerle es uno de estos http://www.ebay.com/itm/201256892734, pero éramos tan pobres....


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2016)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mc-intosh-audio-hi-end-54867/#post980275​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> https://youtu.be/2HgS6gvokEI
> http://automovilescolombia.com/foro...mpson-homero-babeando-babas-frases-png.49824/​



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando por lo mismo (O Parecido/Similar). *Utiliza el buscador. *


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 12, 2016)

​.


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 20, 2016)

Me dio pereza crear un nuevo post para esto 

Hace algunos días me regalaron este amplificadorcito...
​...y a pesar de ser ultra chino, vi que tenía mucho potencial, así que me dispuse a modificarlo 

Lo primero que hice fue reemplazar esos feos RC4558 por unos exquisitos LM4562NA 
​
Luego modifiqué todo el amplificador reemplazando los pares diferenciales 2SC1815/2SA1015, por unos 2SC1845/2SA992, los VAS 2SC1815/2SA1015 por unos 2SD669/2SB649, los drivers 2SD669/2SB649 por unos TIP31C/TIP32C y los finales TIP41C/TIP42C por unos TIP35C/TIP36C, además de cambiar los valores de las resistencias que alimentan los pares diferenciales y la red de retroalimentación...
​
Como había nueva potencia, fue necesario modificar la fuente, originalmente, traía sólo 2 IRFZ44N, pero la placa tenía para ponerle los 4...
​
Y por último, fue necesario rebobinar el transformador, ya que originalmente solo tiraba ±20V y lo hice lanzar ±42V 
​
Aquí una vista del amplificador terminado con todas las modificaciones...:
​
Y aquí un video del funcionamiento:


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2016)

Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​

Publica un video del encendido electrónico de la RataNave



 *Soy malo y me encanta serlo * ​


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 20, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​
> 
> Publica un video del encendido electrónico de la TataNave
> 
> ...


Pronto!!! Un amigo de otro estado quedó en enviarme el papel para los PCB el lunes 

por cierto, como le hago para hacer un zener de 1,5V?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pronto!!! Un amigo de otro estado quedó en enviarme el papel para los PCB el lunes
> 
> por cierto, como le hago para hacer un zener de 1,5V?



1,5V ¿ Y que corriente ?

http://www.intersil.com/content/dam/Intersil/documents/isl2/isl21010.pdf


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 21, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1,5V ¿ Y que corriente ?
> 
> http://www.intersil.com/content/dam/Intersil/documents/isl2/isl21010.pdf


con 5uA me basta y me sobra  es para usarlo como barrera, cuando el sensor llegue a los 1.5V el transistor se polariza y se apagó todo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> con 5uA me basta y me sobra  es para usarlo como barrera, cuando el sensor llegue a los 1.5V el transistor se polariza y se apagó todo



Arma un divisor resistivo a partir de un zener "Normalito"


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 21, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me dio pereza crear un nuevo post para esto
> 
> Hace algunos días me regalaron este amplificadorcito...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140158​...y a pesar de ser ultra chino, vi que tenía mucho potencial, así que me dispuse a modificarlo
> ...


!!!!!!!Felicitaciones Don Rat ,te quedou muy bien y prolijo ese trabajo   !!!!!!!!!!
Lastima que cuasi todos los conponentes estan con su terminales oxidados    , asi quizaz una aplicación de barniz retarde lo processo continuo de oxidación 
!Saludos desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 21, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Arma un divisor resistivo a partir de un zener "Normalito"


Pensé en un divisor resistivo, pero no se... La otra opción era usar un TL431 


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!!!!!!Felicitaciones Don Rat ,te quedou muy bien y prolijo ese trabajo   !!!!!!!!!!
> Lastima que cuasi todos los conponentes estan con su terminales oxidados    , asi quizaz una aplicación de barniz retarde lo processo continuo de oxidación
> !Saludos desde Brasil !
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Gracias  los terminales los desoxidé un poco con un aceite especial de usos marinos, si los hubieses visto antes, ni te les acercabas por miedo al tétanos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pensé en un divisor resistivo, pero no se... La otra opción era usar un TL431 . . .



Lo mínimo que regula es *2,5V*


----------



## John Miller (Feb 21, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pronto!!! Un amigo de otro estado quedó en enviarme el papel para los PCB el lunes
> 
> por cierto, como le hago para hacer un zener de 1,5V?




Hola buen día puedes usar el Shunt Regulator LM4041.

MK.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 21, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pronto!!! Un amigo de otro estado quedó en enviarme el papel para los PCB el lunes
> 
> por cierto, como le hago para hacer un zener de 1,5V?


?? Quizaz un LM317 te sirva ?? 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 21, 2016)

Bueno, la idea es usar un LM35C, que cuando llegue a los 150°C (1.5V), sature un transistorcito que lleva a tierra a otro circuito, apagando todo para evitar daños... La cosa es que el espacio es bastante reducido, sino le pusiera un comparador y listo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2016)

driver motor pap con componentes económicos y muy fácil de conseguir + pcb

si desean puedo subir mas driver todos con pcb , algunos con ic (el lb y otros) otros no

yo arme este por lo económico y simple  
esta en el zip con el nombre 
OS3schematic.pdf   OS3layout.pdf   y OS3copper.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> driver motor pap con componentes económicos y muy fácil de conseguir + pcb
> 
> si desean puedo subir mas driver todos con pcb , algunos con ic (el lb y otros) otros no
> 
> ...



Eso lo conseguiste de la página del colega *@Gevv* *320volt.com*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2016)

en realidad compre un dvd con un compilado de esquemas,circuitos y todo para armar cnc
es un compilado grande ,de distintas web
incluido unos programas para manejar las cnc , pero no las ocupe,
porque instale  linux-cnc



Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso lo conseguiste de la página del colega *@Gevv* *320volt.com*



que buena pagina,tiene de todo 
si tiene derecho de autor a borrar,no se como es la cosa,
 estan lucrando con su trabajo


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 14, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso lo conseguiste de la página del colega *@Gevv* *320volt.com*




me inclino por 320volt


----------



## cuervobrujo (Abr 20, 2016)

Se largo la lluvia... 4 gotitas un rayo y se despejo...
*Rat,* dejo algo si le sirve. Me olvide que lo tenia.
estaban en la otra PC


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2016)

esquema de regulador chino de linterna,con el agregado de un pote se puede regular el brillo del led o los led
yo e puesto mas de 32 led y el transistor aguanta,los led no se queman y no calienta
la alimentación puede ser de 6 volt


----------



## analogico (Abr 27, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pronto!!! Un amigo de otro estado quedó en enviarme el papel para los PCB el lunes
> 
> por cierto, como le hago para hacer un zener de 1,5V?



y con 2 diodos 1n4007 mas un Schottky


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2016)

yo te iba a decir que uses un transistor + un lm431


----------



## mcrven (Abr 27, 2016)

Los diodos zener de 1.5 V existen. Aún conservo alguno de 0.8V.

Además del LM431 puede utilizarse un led rojo calibrado a 10 mA.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2016)

morta dijo:
			
		

> hoy estuve metiendo mano al tema de la antena y el dongle, mejoro un poco la señal aparentemente y el pre que arme con el mpf102 para 137mhz tiene poca ganancia así que lo saque.
> Lo estuve revisando con el osciloscopio y para 14mhz tiene 12dB con una entrada de 200mV entrega 800mV, hasta ahí veníamos bien, pero después lo probé con un modulo de oscilador de una soundblaster vieja de 46mhz y ahí cae estrepitosamente.
> Tendría que mirar el pre que uso Mario Sacco para el TDA7000, para llevar la recepcion del chip hasta los 137Mhz.
> Por lo pronto dejo 2 imagenes una es la que baje con el sdr y la otra del SMN.



BFR90 BFR91
con ese solo transistor sale un buen amplificador de asta 900mhz o mas 
fijate si lo conseguis el transistor,si no lo conseguis de alguna forma te puedo alcanzar uno o dos 
,si los ultimos que quedaban me los compre todos ,que eran unos 7 u 8 
aqui el esquema ,es de 20 DB ,probado y recontra probado
yo solia armarlos todo el tiempo,cuando la epoca de los canales codificados por uhf
era el reemplazo del costoso amplificador ikusi 
http://www.te1.com.br/2008/12/circu...-e-uhf-e-radio-fm-antena-ativa/#axzz47PoiTM6p
el ampli solo funciona con el transistor BFR90 o 91 ,con otros transistores ,tambien funciona
pero no amplifica tanto 
yo pense que con la tv dijital se reactivava la fabricacion de los amplificadores de rf
pero no paso nada,el tv digital con poca señal funciona
no sabes morta ,parecia cable cuando le ponia esa placa a la antena,
el mejor ampli por legos que construi ,de los tantos que probe 

*PD:
buen día y feliz día a todos los trabajores y amigos *


----------



## angel36 (May 1, 2016)

Re holas, como siempre noleinoleere... ajajajaj

pero vengo a decirles 

FELIZ DÍA DEL TRABAJADOR


a todos y cada uno de Uds. 

espero que pasaran un lindo dia y si fue con ASADO mejor jajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2016)

morta ¡¡¡ 
ahora si,encontré *el* esquema
y lo bueno es que tengo todos los componentes , tengo que hacer la pcb y a y rodar 
tengo el ic en una radio y las bobinas ya calibradas,sinto de tv  tengo a patada 
http://pt.fmuser.org/news/fm-transmitter/Making-full-channel-FM-receiver.html


----------



## Ratmayor (May 24, 2016)

Dejo esto por aquí...:

http://www.s-manuals.com/smd/

Es un sitio que permite descifrar los códigos de componentes SMD


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2016)

Apunelo en el post de los códigos smd  !


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 7, 2016)

Dejaré esto por aquí para curiocearlo después, en minutos cortan la luz


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 12, 2016)

cual modulo GM estas probando?, seria bueno que subas tu circuito o mas informacion.
te dejo algunos modulos GM (no se cual usaste) y el diagrama de la suzuki










http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/rr258/killroy_14_2000/wiringdiagram.jpg


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 16, 2016)

Aunque uds no lo crea Don Ruso. Tengo un libro de como hacer esos hornos,  y estan las 2 versiones... con Barro y con mamposteria....y de yapa viene con un recetario...
Tarde en encontrarlo. pero....lo estaba por escanear y subirlo...la makana es que con el 3g, ni una foto...creo va a subir...Son 60 pag. y el resto son recetas.. a ver si invento,.. algo mas tarde para poder subir algo.






Edito:
Acaa Taaaaa.! me ahoraron el trabajo...
Como_Hacer_Hornos_de_Barro.pdf


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 17, 2016)

buenas noches areneros, soldadores, limpiadores, y demases desparramadores!!!

don rat, y Cia. mire que lindo amperimetro, para la ratnave, soldadora, fuente o viseversa!!!

http://320volt.com/en/pic16f84-ugn3503-ve-lm358-ile-0-80a-amper-metre/

como me fue un tanto complicado, bajar el hex, tambien dejo el rar, con los pcb y demases cosirijillas....
(la fuente, es la misma pagina)


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 18, 2016)

solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> buenas noches areneros, soldadores, limpiadores, y demases desparramadores!!!
> 
> don rat, y Cia. mire que lindo amperimetro, para la ratnave, soldadora, fuente o viseversa!!!
> 
> ...


Interesante... Yo le hice el amperímetro digital a mi nave con uno de estos: http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/sbos485a/sbos485a.pdf

Buenos días a todos


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 19, 2016)

Dejo por aca, esto, despues lo miro, no me carga bien la imagen en la pagina.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 8, 2016)

Me encontré este amplificador que se ve bastante simpático, a excepción de las resistencias BE de los finales que se me hacen demasiado bajas para mi gusto...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 9, 2016)

Miren lo que encontré!!! *_*

http://www.startfetch.com/jlh/panel.html


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 13, 2016)

y esa pagina te deriva a esta otra http://www.decdun.me.uk/index.html
Muy buena tambien!


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 14, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> doble funcion , lo del clavo
> tambien lei que en barcos sirven para repeler las algas sobre el casco , o sea el efecto del par galbanico, se oxida el casco ,pero se obtiene el beneficio de que no se le pegan las algas
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry,me olvide, 
http://www.edaboard.com/thread57813.html
hay que leer todo el post, porque hay varios esquemas, que fueron modificados, incluso hay links a paginas rusas, con esquemas, y demas datos.
Lo que si es que algunos esquemas estan en Formato .djvu , (se ve que prefieren este formato,al Pdf,)
El visualizador de esos archivos, se descarga gratis, aca http://www.djvu.org/resources/
y aqui http://valvolodin.narod.ru/schems1.html
 otra pagina rusa, con montones de esquemas.
lo encontre buscando alguna info sobre el transformador de la fuente del monitor CRT


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 14, 2016)

Ya lo instale al DjVuViewer. 
Estaba mirando los esquemas, tooo en ruso.
Lo que estoy descifrando es esto


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 15, 2016)

Buenas Arener@ss!! 
Pochoclera Don Torres..? no es , pero algo seguro, le habrá pasado al ruso si soldaba asi.Y la cantidad de materiales....ufff....








Pagina con los esquematicos.
http://sg-sg.chat.ru/sw_sch.htm
http://sg-sg.chat.ru/swi_ppm.htm
La lista de Materiales. igual que la del super, cuando hay que hacer compras 
http://sg-sg.chat.ru/swi_p.htm
IRF 740 Don Ruso, y varias cosas, mas....
creo sale mas barato comprar la que esta en ML, de $2400 de 100A
Estoy pensando que los rusos se desarmaron todos los Modulos y Cohetes de la epoca de la carrera espacial que les quedaron...


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 15, 2016)

ahora si creo que.......o aprendo ruso, o me busco cuervonovia rusa y la uso de traductora....etc....etc 




Lastima es un articulo de un diario ruso, que saco esta publicacion en el año 1978, y las intrucciones detalladas estan en ruso, obvio, Lo que no se es si es una especie de soldadora de puntos portatil, o algoo mas, hasta donde se entiende dice 300A a 350A, y luego 1000A 
Esta hasta el calibre y las medidas del trafo.etc.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 15, 2016)

ya que estabamos hoy con el cautin con resistencia. el mas sencillo hasta ahora, para SMD, con el circuito del regulador
http://oldoctober.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=92&start=40


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 16, 2016)

para indicar que esta encendido el cautin del pio


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 16, 2016)

en un ratito lo armo


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 26, 2016)

​


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 29, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Guenas Don Ratineitor


Güenas Dosme sin Don, me dio por terminar un proyecto completo... Me siento raro... 

Ver el archivo adjunto 146567

Ver el archivo adjunto 146568

Ver el archivo adjunto 146569​


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 30, 2016)

encontre esto sobre pic, y wifi....

Módulo WIFI - Serie ESP8266

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=43690.0


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 5, 2016)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2016)

Manual constructivo de estufas a leña de alto rendimiento donado al Foro por @Lolo71 y @Frenouiego


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyMK_UGlGIw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K43svUy80as
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzNMZt_zqUg



  !! Todos los 3 videos son hermosos !! , pero aun no se como puede funcionar lo premero video con tan pocos conponentes    , hay que probar   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2016)

aqui dejo otro modelo de estufa rusa modelo sara del INTI

aqui hay mas info sobre esa estufa sara de adobe
http://construirtv.com/manual-para-construir-una-estufa-de-adobe/


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 7, 2016)

Hay tienes amigo justo lo que deseas


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 9, 2016)

adjcp dijo:


> Hay tienes amigo justo lo que deseas[/QUOTE
> Todo esto .......... ya se vio.....incluso hay un... post para eso...*Yosimiro  se tomo el trabajo de hacerlo!*
> despues agarraron los youtubers,,,,e hicieron sus videos...pero ..verlo a juan...copiar una tecnica de un ingeniero vietnamita. de hace mas de un año... da lastima.....
> 
> ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2016)

¿haa tanto lio ,no borraron nada o que borraron?
el video mas nuevo es de la fecha  20 jun. 2016
como es eso de que se copio si el video es viejo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2016)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> . . . .y mejor ni hablo.. sino Don Fogo ..me modera......


     

*¿¿¿¿Y ahora yo que hice ????*
​
Se puede criticar sin incurrir en agresiones, faltas de respeto, Etc, si mantenés "Los buenos modos" yo no me meto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2016)

entonces vale darle un guantazo,educado como caballero


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> entonces vale darle un guantazo,educado como caballero
> https://youtu.be/miWQF5fpo3A



Sip, pero poniendo acento español antiguo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2016)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2016)

*High power adjustable switching power supply (SMPS) 3-60V 40A*








​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 21, 2016)

PWM LM324 con frecuencia variable y limitador de corriente 

Version 1:




Version:2.1





lo Dejo aca . cuando se mejore mi conexion, de internet asi lo puedo ver mejor..


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 21, 2016)

De todos los circuitos que estan dando vuelta, elegiste el mas conplicafoby mebos eficiente.
Date una vuelta por mi pagina, ahi comparti uno digital


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 21, 2016)

Ando buscando Todavia Don Torres.. 
No significa que lo arme.. el tema son los componentes..que aca no consigo. y tengo que adecuarme a los que tengo..dependiendo del circuito..
ya que estamos me pasa el link. directo. de su pag. .. que me anda reee mal la conexion, tengo que actualizar 4 veces. todo para cargar una  web...
Esto esta mas lento que la conexion 3G  solo el foro me carga. bien, pero no algunas las imagenes..


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 21, 2016)

Esta en mi firma... en la seccion proyectos busca h2board. Esa version es con un glcd de los nokia3310, si se te complica conseguir ese modulito, me acisas y te paso una version con display lcd 16x2


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 21, 2016)

Me gusta .. me gusta..pero con Pic voy muerto....
 voy a tener que regalarme un programador PIC para mi cumpleaños....y aprender a programar etc...etc.....etc....
Yo queria algo mas analogico. vio..
porque es para probar si me sale bien la celda + el generador y despues hacerlo bien todos todos los chiches. 
El GLCD tiene que ser de el nokia 3310 no? 
Porque tengo algunos de otros telefonos... tendria que ver como van los pines de conexion.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 21, 2016)

Podria ser el del motorolla 1100,pero te tendria que reformar el programa para que funcione.
El tema de un pwm analogico, es que todos los diseños que hay,es muy precaria la manera en que disparan el mosfet y no cortan bien...podrias modelarlos con un buen driver, pero con 1/4 de componentes, lo tenes con un pic 
El tema grabadora, si nonqueres comprar, te armas el jdm que es sencillo y eficiente... te paso el archivo a subir al pic y listo, ya tenes tu circuito funcionando


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 22, 2016)

Me pareció que no debía desperdiciarse esto.

http://lowlevelhardware.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/electromigracion-en-microprocesadores.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2016)

​
Parte II de *este* tema:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 31, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Me pareció que no debía desperdiciarse esto.
> 
> http://lowlevelhardware.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/electromigracion-en-microprocesadores.html


Hola a todos, ese efecto esplica lo cortocircuito interno de muchos transistores antiguos tipo "AF117" y "AF115" (Veer els en : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...&biw=1527&bih=835#tbm=isch&q=AF117+transistor )entre el colector y su caja , donde en eses transistores  hay un cuarto hilo de conección a su caja y sirve como blindagen (eses transistores aclarados son de FI y RF)  
!Saludos cordeales desde Grasil a todo Arenero!
Att, 
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Sep 14, 2016)

Hola! 

¿Alguien tiene conector canon hembra para PCB, Neutrik NC3FAH?

Acabo de diseñar el componente para Sprint-Layout, y si alguien me podría confirmar
si quedó bien la escala se lo agradecería. He subido el archivo en *.LMK*, y *.DOC* listo
para imprimir y que puedan colocar la ficha encima.

Estoy por terminar un proyecto pendiente y como no hay en mis pagos,
lo voy a montar con ficha para panel, pero a futuro colocarle la que va.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 14, 2016)

no hace falta inprimir,con abrilo y haaaaaa,
bueno,,
en el pcb wizar,cuando tengo que medir algo,coloco el componente en la pantalla y no hace falta imprimir nada
pero la escala tiene que estar a 1:1 ,de otra manera no funciona el truco,,
seguramente con el.doc deve de ser lo mismo ,sera cuestion de probar


----------



## Alex2040bR (Sep 15, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no hace falta inprimir,con abrilo y haaaaaa,
> bueno,,
> en el pcb wizar,cuando tengo que medir algo,coloco el componente en la pantalla y no hace falta imprimir nada
> pero la escala tiene que estar a 1:1 ,de otra manera no funciona el truco,,
> seguramente con el.doc deve de ser lo mismo ,sera cuestion de probar



Tienes razón 

En el doc lo pegué cómo imagen, y está a escala 1:1 también, así hago 
cuando imprimo para hacer la pcb, ya que pido impresora laser prestada 
y nadie tiene software de electrónica, en cambio el word es pecado no tenerlo (? 
Sí ya sé, existe OpenOffice y otros más...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 16, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene conector canon hembra para PCB, Neutrik NC3FAH?
> 
> ...


Hola, yo lo tengo, pero para ExpressPCB, te sirve?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Sep 16, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Hola, yo lo tengo, pero para ExpressPCB, te sirve?


Hola, es el mismo modelo de ficha?

 el componente diseñado en ese otro soft?

No sé si sean compatibles, qué extensión tiene?

Con probar no se pierde nada, bueno sí tiempo


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 16, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Hola, es el mismo modelo de ficha?
> 
> el componente diseñado en ese otro soft?
> 
> ...


Lo dudo pero al menos puedes copiar las medidas...  lo bueno de ExpressPCB es que puedes hacer tu mismo las librerías  solo pones las medidas que aparecen en la hoja de datos y listo


----------



## Alex2040bR (Sep 17, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Lo dudo pero al menos puedes copiar las medidas...  lo bueno de ExpressPCB es que puedes hacer tu mismo las librerías  solo pones las medidas que aparecen en la hoja de datos y listo



¿Cómo copiaría las medidas de un componente que no puedo cargar a mi librería? 
No entiende, no entiende 

A la que subí la hice yo, el sprint también te deja crear o modificar cualquier cosa, 
por eso quería que si alguien tiene "físicamente" el componente lo presente sobre este virtual...

Lo creé a partir del adjunto  pasa que está medio complicado, tantas distancias entre sí,
y no todas por separado  bueno, algo hice a partir de ello...

Saludos

PD: Entré a soporte de soft y bajé las librerías, pero ficha canon no hay 
http://www.abacom-online.de/uk/html/bibliotheken.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2016)

*¡ Infaltable en el bolsillo del caballero o cartera de la dama !

Cortador por plasma DIY*



​


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 20, 2016)

http://diyot.site11.com/pic/Pic 16F877 CD Rom to CD Player converter/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 20, 2016)

buenísimo el cortador ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2016)

http://cds.linear.com/docs/en/datasheet/lt1153.pdf


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 21, 2016)

bueno me trajeron este equipo de luz para arreglar​ bueno en la foto de la placa veran que quite el SCR (PCR606)  me lo trajeron como esta en la foto ., el problema que tenia era un A42 en corto ., y dos 1N4007 abiertos ., uno el conectado al cable azul y el que le sigue​ adjunto un esquematico de como esta conectado., la parte delos led funciona pero la parte del audioritmico que hace funcionar el motor no​ no logro entender como trabaja el puente de diodos con el SCR​ aparte no tengo alimentacion en el LM358 para que haga la conmutacion​ aclaro que los cables estan asi conectados ., pero puede ser que los allan cambiado(metida de dedos ajenos)​ a ver si me dan una pista porque !!!!ya me mariee ¡¡¡¡ jajajajajajajajaja​


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 22, 2016)

revisate aca!
http://pegama.8m.com/audiorti.html

o bueno aca... 
https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...=WVQLWIzGEIWkwAT-i5vQBQ#imgrc=qhjjOo6KKU7v5M:


----------



## Yairman (Oct 22, 2016)

El motor es síncronico? Por la conexión del pin 2 del LM358 hacia el SCR parece un control Speed con pulso de cambio de giro.


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 22, 2016)

hola y gracias 





Yaitronica dijo:


> El motor es síncronico? Por la conexión del pin 2 del LM358 hacia el SCR parece un control Speed con pulso de cambio de giro.


 sip ...... exactamente es eso ., lo que estaba quemado ya lo repare​ pero como esta conectado  no funciona ., trate de buscar un esquema de esto pero no consegui nada​ pienso que  cambiaron los cables ( lo trajieron asi ) y talvez eso fue el origen de que se quemaran los 1n4007​ EDITO PARA NO CREAR NUEVO MENSAJE  bueno ., como veran en la foto de la placa real ., no esta soldado el SCR​ no es que alla estado mal ., lo saque para evitar ., que si se accionara hiciera "corto"​ por un comentario con "DOSME"​ se me ocurio pensar que el la carga (bobina del motor) hiciera de "resistencia" limitadora​ de la misma forma como lo hace el capacitor.,  puesto en la otra parte del circuito que funciona bien​ retire el operacional del circuito ( como comente el SCR tambien) y como no hay mas nada que pudiera hacer "corto"​ conecte los cables de esta manera (el otro cable de motor esta conectado a la otra face ( marron)​  bien ., con esa coneccion ., tengo en los pin 8 (+) y pin 4 (-) del operacional 8,7V en la polaridad correcta​ ahora lo que no me cierra es el trabajo del SCR  ¿¿¿ esta bien o cuando se accione voy a provocar un corto en esa parte del puente rectificador ???'​ para mi si ., aunque el sentido de circulacion de los diodos estaria corecto​ adjunto la hoja de datos en formato jpg (es una sola )​


----------



## Yairman (Oct 22, 2016)

Que modelo de MoonFlower es? 

Eso si es así los cables están mal puentiados el cable gris no va así, el disparo del SCR hacia el motor debe realizarce por el catodo.


Podrías subir una imagen mas clara del pcb por ambas caras para extraer el diagrama, así te podría ayudar mejor.

Veo que cada punto de salida del motor tiene su correspondiente terminal en serigrafia, se podría deducir su correcta conexión,  pero no la puedo detallar bien.


Locodelafonola no te pude responder a lo que me preguntaste, porque al parecer excediste el numero limite de mensajes privados.


----------



## Niht (Nov 9, 2016)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola y gracias  sip ...... exactamente es eso ., lo que estaba quemado ya lo repare​ pero como esta conectado  no funciona ., trate de buscar un esquema de esto pero no consegui nada​ pienso que  cambiaron los cables ( lo trajieron asi ) y talvez eso fue el origen de que se quemaran los 1n4007​ EDITO PARA NO CREAR NUEVO MENSAJE  bueno ., como veran en la foto de la placa real ., no esta soldado el SCR​ no es que alla estado mal ., lo saque para evitar ., que si se accionara hiciera "corto"​ por un comentario con "DOSME"​ se me ocurio pensar que el la carga (bobina del motor) hiciera de "resistencia" limitadora​ de la misma forma como lo hace el capacitor.,  puesto en la otra parte del circuito que funciona bien​ retire el operacional del circuito ( como comente el SCR tambien) y como no hay mas nada que pudiera hacer "corto"​ conecte los cables de esta manera (el otro cable de motor esta conectado a la otra face ( marron)​ Ver el archivo adjunto 149631 bien ., con esa coneccion ., tengo en los pin 8 (+) y pin 4 (-) del operacional 8,7V en la polaridad correcta​ ahora lo que no me cierra es el trabajo del SCR  ¿¿¿ esta bien o cuando se accione voy a provocar un corto en esa parte del puente rectificador ???'​ para mi si ., aunque el sentido de circulacion de los diodos estaria corecto​ adjunto la hoja de datos en formato jpg (es una sola )​ Ver el archivo adjunto 149632




Hola amigo Loco... no se si te pueda servir esto me pareció muy similar el funcionamiento esa plaqueta esta súper remendada pero funcional.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 10, 2016)

Ver el archivo adjunto 149615

Sospechoso ese circuito






parece complicado, pero no lo es. El tiristor controla el motor AC a través del puente que rectifica y hace de control de potencia o sea se ahorran en triac y en circuito de arranque y corte. Solo es arranque y corta con la frecuencia de la red este circuito es muy conocido y utilizado en las luces de navidad... de paso aclaro que este debate lo tuve con un youtuber que como todo youtroll se creen dueños de la verdad,, en fin, nada, eso el circuito es valido siempre y cuando observa bien los diodos las entrada de linea y el puente polarizado con el tiristor. Que me parece que hay le pifiaron 


circuito de doble utilidad​

Había un circuito muy conocido que para invertir la señal de video usaba un transistor NPN y un puñadito de resistencia y no un lógica inversora. Claro es obvio que la empresa no iba a gastar todo un integrado TTL (74HC14) para usar una sola compuerta  

un verdadero ingeniero se encuentra detrás de estos detalles


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2017)

​


----------



## hellfire4 (May 11, 2017)

Listo, trasladada los torrent de la colección completa de Lupin


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2017)

Mi no entender cómo bajarlo 

Ésta PC no tiene torreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeent


----------



## hellfire4 (May 11, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi no entender cómo bajarlo
> 
> Ésta PC no tiene torreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeent



Usa el utorrent, desde mi punto de vista, me ha gustado más que el flashget. El resto es fácil, una vez instalado en utorrent, el archivo torrent previamente descomprimido pasara a ser un ejecutable del mismo . Claro, el firewall preguntara si quieres que este en excepciones, y dile que si 

http://www.utorrent.com/intl/es/

Se vera algo así una vez que lo tengas


----------



## tiago (May 18, 2017)

Voy a colocar ésto aquí ya que la arena está a punto de renovarse 

LA TERRIBLE AMENAZA DE LOS METALES PELUDOS

Eso sí, naaada de plomo.

Saludos.​


----------



## elgriego (May 18, 2017)

La naturaleza nos supera,,,creemos en nuestra imfinita ignorancia que controlamos todo,,luego surge algo insignificante como esto ,,,y echa por tierra toda nuestra mas avanzada tecnologia.



Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 1, 2017)

*Ruso* vos que andas trabajando con el *TL494* hay te dejo un regulador, La fuente no es mas que una lampara CFL modificada


----------



## vrainom (Jun 6, 2017)

El color de la chispa de los carbones en un motor del tipo "Universal" puede dar un indicio de qué le duele al taladro:

*Azul:* los carbones no están bien asentados o no tienen suficiente presión, o el colector tiene una delga levantada y el carbón salta o necesita una rectificada en torno (o con piedra pomez o abracol como sugirió el colega)

*Verde:* El rotor tiene puntas rotas que más pronto que tarde terminarán sobrecalentado el colector y dañándolo

*Amarilla:* probablemente el estator esté quemado o con corto

*Blanca* y consume mucha corriente: lo más seguro es que algo se quemó ya sea el rotor o el estator.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2017)

Biestables varios para el Michifuchi


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 18, 2017)

hace un tiempo empece una especie de alarma para un horometro o horimetro, despues de algunos contratiempos
 el principio.....(circuito diseñado por fogo)



terminado...(o casi)



se supone, que al desconectar el horometro debe sonar la alarma, la desconexion esta simulada con sw2, esto activa a k2 y para desconectarlo hay que resetearlo con sw1.
lo dejo aqui por si alguien le sirve, o ve alguna mejora

ahh, tambien esta en el rar, en livwire


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 18, 2017)

El no se que relay vas a usar pero el bc338 es mucho transistor. En el simulador ese el relay trabaja a 140mA los mas grande que yo uso trabajan con 75mA y siempre uso el C945, pero si no te es problema de precio y puede compra el BC338


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 18, 2017)

el bc338 sale 4 $...

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-551757573-2-pzas-bc338-t-npn-500ma30v-circuitron-_JM_

si tomo en cuenta que arraque de un 42c, creo que baje mucho los costos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 18, 2017)

​
*¡ Ahora veo claro donde está la falla !*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2017)

¿ Alguien del Arenero quería ponerle Mosfets a una fuente de PC ? No me acuerdo si era el Ruso o el Yanimiro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/s-m-p-s-250w-transformador-reciclado-138703/


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 29, 2017)

Era el ruso


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 30, 2017)

Hola 





			
				ingelectronicprincip dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal??...me gustaria saber si conocen y pudieran pasar algun link o en tal caso algun libro en pdf en españo, que yo pudiera leer para aprender a programar, soy principiante en esto y no conos mucho de programacion, se los agradeceria mucho
> 
> saludos


Aca te subo algunos que encontre ., y son gratuitos​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2017)

Muajajajaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 7, 2017)

El youtuber ruso *Aka Kasyan*. Algunos de sus trabajos no son replicables


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 8, 2017)

aka kasyan tiene otro canal en ingles..
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCs9Yqob1vfCTySf3hNtLcywKasyantv ahí traduce sus vídeos en ruso.y
por algún lado tiene su web en ingles y ruso..


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 9, 2017)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> aka kasyan tiene otro canal en ingles..
> https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCs9Yqob1vfCTySf3hNtLcywKasyantv ahí traduce sus vídeos en ruso.y
> por algún lado tiene su web en ingles y ruso..



Si, pero ingresa a la rusa tiene mejores desarrollada la informacion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2017)

¿ Podré usar un LM2415T cómo driver  de un amplificador de audio  ?






Seguramente deberé jugar con los 12 V y/o agregar un preset para fijar el voltaje de polarización de la entrada no ?

La salida trabaja con 85 V de alimentación


----------



## J2C (Sep 5, 2017)

H

Para hacer *3 driver's*???. Por que el encapsulado lo permite, no me agrada la idea de paralelar los 3 en una sola salida.


Pienso que mas que jugar con los 12V de *Vbb* habría que verificar en algún monitor/tv cual es realmente la tensión típica que recibe de la etapa previa por *Vin*.

 Debo tener alguno dentro del stock de repuestos ya que recuerdo haberlo usado para reparar en algún monitor hace años.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2017)

Lo haría de mugriento nomás  Ya serruche una fuente completa de monitor Mc Intosh  hecho en Suiza  que tiene 80V  15V y 12V , la parte de 80 V enciende rojiza una lámpara de 220V 100Watts . . .  con la de 200 Watts ya no puede 

Sería un 2.1 usando los 3 amplificadores con un par de salida + capacitor cada uno.

 0V to 5V *input range*.

Cada amplificador es inversor


----------



## J2C (Sep 6, 2017)

H 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo haría de mugriento nomás  .....


No lo veo así, si mal no recuerdo en alguna web usaron un TL431 (Zener ajustable) como pequeño amplificador de audio. Y la inventiva donde esta entonces?.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> la parte de 80 V enciende rojiza una lámpara de 220V 100Watts . . . con la de 200 Watts ya no puede .....


Si con la lámpara de 100W los 80V se mantienen estables, calculo que entre los tres amplificadores deberían sumar 40/45W de audio. Interesante potencia.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> ..... Sería un 2.1 usando los 3 amplificadores con un par de salida + capacitor cada uno. ....


No conozco mucho del tema, pero el amplificador de bajas frecuencias (graves) no es el que tira un poco mas de potencia que los de cada canal?. 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> ..... 0V to 5V *input range*.
> 
> Cada amplificador es inversor


Esa tensión es la que creo que hay que manejar con cuidado para estabilizar el punto medio de la salida. Mi duda es como averiguarla sin que el LM2415 muera en el intento.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2017)

Yo de mugriento le hice al TL431 algo similar a lo que quiero hacerle a éste  , tira 80 Watts , solo que aquel tiene pocos agudos 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-super-amplificador-tres-transistores-81039/

Este tiene una ganancia de -19 , bastante potable para audio , después vería de obtener la máxima potencia para el canal de graves y disminuirla para los otros dos de agudos . . .

Creo que con 2,7 Vdc en la entrada para fijar el offset estaríamos , supongo con un preset de 20 o 50 kΩ , fijate la gráfica del datasheet :



Saludos !


----------



## J2C (Sep 7, 2017)

H

Si lo alimentaras en 80V, por que lo centras en 45V??.


Mi opinión seria centrarlo en 40V como siempre hacemos en los amplificadores y para eso la grafica te dice 3.0V ± ??? por que no indica la tolerancia. Un buen capacitor de desacoplamiento para la conexión al preamplificador y *dale gassssssssssss !!!!!!!!!*. Igualmente al ajustar con un preset se puede variar en el futuro teniendo en marcha mientras controlas la salida con osciloscopio.

No olvides que deberás hacer algo parecido a lo que hiciste con el TL para evitar la distorsión de cruce, que incluso tal vez te convengan centrarlo en 38V para que la saluda quede centrada a 40V ó la mitad de la tensión que te entregue la fuente que procesaste:


DOSMETROS dijo:


> ..... Ya serruche una fuente completa de monitor Mc Intosh hecho en Suiza  que tiene 80V 15V y 12V , la parte de 80 V enciende rojiza una lámpara de 220V 100Watts . . . con la de 200 Watts ya no puede  ....





La limitación de la potencia de las dos vías de agudos (como las llamamos) la haría limitando la amplitud de la señal de entrada tipo ajuste de volumen interno, independiente del ajuste del *volumen general del equipo* que es externo.


Lo del TL también lo había leído en algún foro extranjero en mucha menos potencia, no con tu circuito.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 8, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Podré usar un LM2415T cómo driver  de un amplificador de audio  ?
> 
> http://www.seekic.com/uploadfile/ic-mfg/201211122150768.jpg
> 
> ...


Si funciona el STK392-110, no veo por que no...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2017)

Si Sr. Don Ratineitor , yo iba a comenzar con uno de esos : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/necesito-datasheet-conexionado-stk4277-153904/

Pero no consigo el datasheet 

Armaste uno de esos STK392-110 para audio ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 10, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si Sr. Don Ratineitor , yo iba a comenzar con uno de esos : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/necesito-datasheet-conexionado-stk4277-153904/
> 
> Pero no consigo el datasheet
> 
> Armaste uno de esos STK392-110 para audio ?


Te sorprenderías las ****deses que hago cuando estoy aburrido 

P.D.: Sabes a que equipo pertenece ese STK4277?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2017)

Retroproyector , no sabo  marca y modelo , heredé la placa de convergencia con ese integrado y 100 presets . . .  quizás haga ingeniería inversa  

 Anduvo bien ese amplificador ?

 Además heredé los tres tubos con sus yugos y sin lentes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 11, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Retroproyector , no sabo  marca y modelo , heredé la placa de convergencia con ese integrado y 100 presets . . .  quizás haga ingeniería inversa
> 
> Además heredé los tres tubos con sus yugos y sin lentes.


Según supe, lo usa el PIONEER SD-P6081, si consigues el SM, estás hecho 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Anduvo bien ese amplificador ?


Mejor digamos que andaba


----------



## capitanp (Sep 13, 2017)

Atale el alargue con el enchufa a un caballo y ponelo abajo del tanque, cuando rebalse el caballo no se va a querer mojar y listo lo desenchufa pero si el caballo se retoba y no quiere saber nada compra un flotante automatico


----------



## dantonio (Sep 16, 2017)

Aquí tienes, por lo menos una idea, de como resolver tu inquietud con pocos 
elementos y de fácil adquisición.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 20, 2017)

Hola a todos areneros despiertos y tanbien los arenoctanbulos!
Don Driego de dejo aca un Link de tus patricios releño de proyectos de RF y afines :babear::babear: : http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/archive/index.php/f-310-p-2.html
Desejo que sea de gran utilidad   
!Saludos cordeales desde Grasil a todos amigos que porventura este mirando ese post.
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 28, 2017)

buenos dias areneros cirujanos



> Eso es un detector del clima húmedo?



Ver el archivo adjunto 160062

es un soldador de 12 volts, claro que podria llegar a los 24...

shevchenko, podrias decir en que parte esta del foro, supongo fuentes de alimentacion...


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 28, 2017)

solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> buenos dias areneros cirujanos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene todo el aspecto de un _ZVS_.

es donde aparece por primera vez, luego se vé el diagrama varias veces.






Yo lo armé con IRF 630B, y se la bancó bastante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2017)

Cuando a la ZVS la querés hacer andar con *bobina resonante sin punto medio* , cómo por ejemplo para calentamiento , entonces usas dos inductores , lo que no vi es que usaran un inductor más grande con doble bobinado . . .  debería probar 











Modificada :







Además existe la posibilodad de usar transformador separador , o no :


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2017)

Inverter push pull sin electónica alguna


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Inverter push pull sin electónica alguna
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwxgSA542cU


Hola a todos , aca  hay nada de nuevo ,esa técnica de conbersion DC/DC ya era enpleyada en los premeros radios valvulares para coches en la década de 40' en adelante para generar la alta tensión a partir de los 6,0 Voltio de la Bateria  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 14, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Publica un video del encendido electrónico de la RataNave






 Ya tiene un año funcionando de 10


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2017)

Interesante artilugio al cual le han prolongado el quemador con mas tomas de aire para que la llama quede dentro y solo salga "aire caliente"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2017)

Avisoles , comunícoles , intímoles , las resistencias blindadas de lavarropas pueden doblarse , plegarse.

Todavía no le saque foto , pero pude , cortando el soporte , plegarla de ésto :






A ésto :


----------



## shevchenko (Nov 2, 2017)

mesejante soldador...
luego ponele un caño de chapa con bujeros (dejando una pulgada libre en la punta) y con el MAP pro le pones un toque de plata en la punta (solo expertos)


----------



## mcrven (Nov 2, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Avisoles , comunícoles , intímoles , las resistencias blindadas de lavarropas pueden doblarse , plegarse.



Hice la pregunta hace unos 6 mese atrás, via arenero. E l único que respondió "LO DUDO" fue Don Fogo.

¿Cómo te enteraste del asunto y si te enteraste del método?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2017)

Tengo mis dudas de que esa herejía  se pueda hacer con cualquier calefactor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2017)

Todo nace . . .    el buebo o la gashina . . .  

Jamás de los jamases hubiera intentado doblar una de esas resistencias porque pensaba que adentro tendrian cerámicas , digamos mini anillos cerámicos entre la resistencia enrollada propiamente dicha  y el caño soporte.

Vi un par de videos de fabricación de resistencias blindadas y al ver el proceso 

1º Hacen el "resorte"
2º Calientan el resorte al rojo cereza  para oxidarlo a óxido ferroso u óxido de hierro III (aislante eléctrico)
3º Deslizan el resorte dentro del caño 
4º Colocan uno de los terminales cerámicos + cable o conector
5º En algunos casos las ponen verticales y las llenan de arena blanca, en otros no.
6º Colocan el segundo terminal
7º Con una dobladora les dan la forma final
FIN 

Así que agarré la resistencia de lavarropas, le corte con amoladora ese soporte al medio y con dos maderas le hice palanca entre las dos orejas de la punta y logré plagarla  la tengo andando como prueba con un dimmer y no tiene fuga a tierra


----------



## mcrven (Nov 3, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todo nace . . .    el buebo o la gashina . . .
> 
> Jamás de los jamases hubiera intentado doblar una de esas resistencias porque pensaba que adentro tendrian cerámicas , digamos mini anillos cerámicos entre la resistencia enrollada propiamente dicha  y el caño soporte.
> 
> ...



¡¡¡ MIRÁ !!! Vos...

Nunca encontré video parecido, ni explicación tampoco. Ahora me queda claro cierto asunto.

Luego doblaré y contaré mi historia.

Agradecido DosMe...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2017)

De nada che 

Nótese el laboratorio resistencieril , el instrumental , la tecnología , el equipamiento , la indumentaria , las normas de seguridad !





 


Aqui la foto real :


----------



## elgriego (Nov 28, 2017)

*Suponiendo que ese video resisteril,sea de nuestros hermanos brazucas,,,,,,,,esa sera la famosa flexi de temer. ???
*


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 23, 2017)

Muy buenas tardes mi gente Trasmitiendo desde un ciber    ​ ( ya se que es el arenero) ., pero para preguntar (especificamente a los de Bs As ) no voy habrir un post​ Aunque si voy apublicar la reparacion  en el post de las luces ., nas que todo par que vean el mecanismo​ Me trajieron para arreglar  un BIG DIPPER LM70​Ver el archivo adjunto 162609​ Busque por alli al gun esque matico o info ., no encontre nada de nada ( hay muchos clones del equipo)​ La cuestion es que  segun los avisos  de vendedores ., unos publican que tiene led de 12W (RGBW) ., y otros dicen que son de 8w (RGBW)​ El equipo en cuestion tiene 2 quemados  ., 1 abierto el rojo y 1 abierto el blanco ., como estan en serie ( son 7 en total) esos colores no encienden​ Ver el archivo adjunto 162608 buscando por ML encontre este _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-674879046-led-rgbw-12w-cabezal-movil-par-led-_JM_  ., que parece que es el unico de ese tipo ., y que segun el que los vende tambien dice ., que son para ese cabezal​ La pregunta del millon ¿¿¿ supuestamente los de 8w tendrian un led de 2w x color  y el de 12w  3w x color ????? ., el voltaje es el mismo 2v y 2,5 como maximo ., el de 8w son a 600ma x color y el de 12w 700ma x color Sugerencias ., agreciones ., insultos (cualquier tipo) ., y demaces ideas son bienvenidas ( todo sea para poder comprar el pan dulce de navidad)​


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 23, 2017)

locodelafonola dijo:
			
		

> Muy buenas tardes mi gente Trasmitiendo desde un ciber    ​ ( ya se que es el arenero) ., pero para preguntar (especificamente a los de Bs As ) no voy habrir un post​ Aunque si voy apublicar la reparacion  en el post de las luces ., nas que todo par que vean el mecanismo​ Me trajieron para arreglar  un BIG DIPPER LM70​Ver el archivo adjunto 162609​ Busque por alli al gun esque matico o info ., no encontre nada de nada ( hay muchos clones del equipo)​ La cuestion es que  segun los avisos  de vendedores ., unos publican que tiene led de 12W (RGBW) ., y otros dicen que son de 8w (RGBW)​ El equipo en cuestion tiene 2 quemados  ., 1 abierto el rojo y 1 abierto el blanco ., como estan en serie ( son 7 en total) esos colores no encienden​ Ver el archivo adjunto 162608 buscando por ML encontre este _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-674879046-led-rgbw-12w-cabezal-movil-par-led-_JM_  ., que parece que es el unico de ese tipo ., y que segun el que los vende tambien dice ., que son para ese cabezal​ La pregunta del millon ¿¿¿ supuestamente los de 8w tendrian un led de 2w x color  y el de 12w  3w x color ????? ., el voltaje es el mismo 2v y 2,5 como maximo ., el de 8w son a 600ma x color y el de 12w 700ma x color Sugerencias ., agreciones ., insultos (cualquier tipo) ., y demaces ideas son bienvenidas ( todo sea para poder comprar el pan dulce de navidad)​




No soy de BS ni de AS pero le contesto porque le quiero colaborar.

No Sr. Esos led no son ni de 12W son de 8W,  no es lo mismo una ML0710 Moving Wash Light  para China,  que un clon de clones para exportación que es la LM70, incluso la MHL74 Mini Moving Head es de 10W x 7 RGB

Tenga cuidado con comprar led clonados se funden rápido.







Los de 12W 3Wx4 traen el Wite mas grande y el de 8W 2Wx4 el Wite  mas pequeño,


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 23, 2017)

Hola y gracias ., amigo por su respuesta 





Fusatronica dijo:


> No soy de BS ni de AS pero le contesto porque le quiero colaborar.
> 
> No Sr. Esos led no son ni de 12W son de 8W,  no es lo mismo una ML0710 Moving Wash Light  para China,  que un clon de clones para exportación que es la LM70, incluso la MHL74 Mini Moving Head es de 10W x 7 RGB
> 
> ...


Creo que la hice larga la pregunta ., y no se entendio lo que planteo​ Los 7 led"s ., van en serie ., entonces pregunto ¿¿¿¿ que pasaria si en lugar de uno de 8W ., coloco uno de 12w ???? (en realidad serian 2)​ El voltaje es el mismo ., pero la regulacion es para 600ma x color ., y NO los 700ma que pide el de 12W​ Mi razonamiento es que alumbraria menos (brillo)., pero funcionaria cerrando la serie​ La razon es que de 8w ., no consigo ., pero si de 12W esa es  la cuestion​


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 23, 2017)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola y gracias ., amigo por su respuesta Creo que la hice larga la pregunta ., y no se entendio lo que planteo​ Los 7 led"s ., van en serie ., entonces pregunto ¿¿¿¿ que pasaria si en lugar de uno de 8W ., coloco uno de 12w ???? (en realidad serian 2)​ El voltaje es el mismo ., pero la regulacion es para 600ma x color ., y NO los 700ma que pide el de 12W​ Mi razonamiento es que alumbraria menos (brillo)., pero funcionaria cerrando la serie​ La razon es que de 8w ., no consigo ., pero si de 12W esa es  la cuestion​



Ahora si esta mas claro, bueno si es viable y si alumbraría un poco menos intenso pero los 4 no iluminarían parejo, el blanco iluminara mas se entiente.

Pero si le es posible y en mi caso trataría de conseguir los de 10W.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De nada che
> 
> Nótese el laboratorio resistencieril , el instrumental , la tecnología , el equipamiento , la indumentaria , las normas de seguridad !
> 
> ...



¡¿y para que usas esa resistencia?
yo use una para armar un tanque de agua caliente 
resistencia + tanque azul de 30 litro y canilla plastica


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 23, 2017)

Hola 





Fusatronica dijo:


> Ahora si esta mas claro, bueno si es viable y si alumbraría un poco menos intenso pero los 4 no iluminarían parejo, el blanco iluminara mas se entiente.
> 
> Pero si le es posible y en mi caso trataría de conseguir los de 10W.


 !!!!!!!!!! Alli me gusta mas la cosa jajajajajajajaja ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡​ Eso pence ., y parece que se entendio ., el asunto es que en el pais se consigue ese de 12w y el mas chico de 4W ( que no me serviria) 
Entonces vamos por esos led y cambiamos ., posteamos en el foro y de paso "destripamos" la " LUU " para que todos vean como es y como funciona​


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 23, 2017)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola  !!!!!!!!!! Alli me gusta mas la cosa jajajajajajajaja ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡​ Eso pence ., y parece que se entendio ., el asunto es que en el pais se consigue ese de 12w y el mas chico de 4W ( que no me serviria)
> Entonces vamos por esos led y cambiamos ., posteamos en el foro y de paso "destripamos" la " LUU " para que todos vean como es y como funciona​



Me guta el destripaje, esperamos avances y claro fotos muchas fotos.

hablando de luices, hoy probé las luces para mañana en la noche se portaron bien, solo un Scan molesto un motor se quedaba vibrando y el espejo le dio parkinson, era un condensador del driver reemplace y listo.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 24, 2017)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola y gracias ., amigo por su respuesta Creo que la hice larga la pregunta ., y no se entendio lo que planteo​ Los 7 led"s ., van en serie ., entonces pregunto ¿¿¿¿ que pasaria si en lugar de uno de 8W ., coloco uno de 12w ???? (en realidad serian 2)​ El voltaje es el mismo ., pero la regulacion es para 600ma x color ., y NO los 700ma que pide el de 12W​ Mi razonamiento es que alumbraria menos (brillo)., pero funcionaria cerrando la serie​ La razon es que de 8w ., no consigo ., pero si de 12W esa es  la cuestion​




HOLA  rosito..........  justo esta semana me trajeron un LM70 para reparar ( falla motro del TILT) un par de cables cortados nada de otro mundo...

Lo puse al gato cachorro a armarlo y le quemo el micro!  no se como hizo pero el se las arregla para romper cosas ( hijo he gato  diria un moderador conocido)

lleva led de 4x2W ( 1,5W reales) Ese del link va funcionar.

cualquier otra cosa avisame...( Usa whatsapp cabezon!!) jaja 
saludos 

voy a ver si me pego una leida por aca mas seguido.


este es igual a mitad de precio y anda perfecto

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-642390695-led-rgbw-full-color-light-emitting-diodes-eight-foot-4w-_JM_


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 25, 2017)

http://schematics.dapj.com He aquí una pagina con una colección de circuitos de laboratorio y medición interesantes...


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 25, 2017)

angel36 dijo:


> HOLA  rosito..........  justo esta semana me trajeron un LM70 para reparar ( falla motro del TILT) un par de cables cortados nada de otro mundo...
> 
> Lo puse al gato cachorro a armarlo y le quemo el micro!  no se como hizo pero el se las arregla para romper cosas ( hijo he gato  diria un moderador conocido)
> 
> ...




Por ese negocio anduve, y compré unas LDR, 5 por 19$ para reparar unos fotocontroles, pero cuando los abrí, ví que necesitaba....
Otra cosa.



PD: Parece gente confiable, y se puede googlear la dirección.(hasta el horario).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2017)

Esto no tiene nada que ver con nada   , pero como hay un individuo por ahí creando n! cuentas (y los mods han tenido que bloquearlas a todas), voy a hacer un pequeño aporte basado en la simulación de la máquina creadora de energía eléctrica de este hombre para ver si se convence de una vez por todas que no le ha encontrado el agujero al mate, sino que las leyes físicas por todos conocidas se siguen cumpliendo a rajatabla.
 El circuito en cuestión es este:

​
esta es la onda de excitación como la generada con el Arduino:

​
y este es el resultado en el secundario, de donde saltaban tantas chispas y hacían tanta bulla (y con un puente rectificador hasta prendía un foco ):



Vean que hay picos de más de 80 kV y una oscilación de HF mas o menos 15 kV RMS. Como hacer la matemática de esto es un lío, mejor ver el resultado de la simulación.

En fin... no hay nada que un libro y un poco de lectura no puedan resolver. Para la imaginación están mejor las bellas artes...

Abajo les dejo el modelo Simetrix para los que quieran jugar un rato.

Saludos.
.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esto no tiene nada que ver con nada   , pero como hay un individuo por ahí creando n! cuentas (y los mods han tenido que bloquearlas a todas), voy a hacer un pequeño aporte . . . .



Gracias por tomarte la molestia.

Pero  gastes 






En 






​


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 6, 2018)

Hola  ., bueno por aca pongo esto hasta definir el post​ Ya me llegaron los led para cambiar​ Pero me surge la duda de cual fue la razon porla que se quemaron​ He revisado la palca de control con los driver ., y esta corecta (no hay nada quemado ni fuera de valor )​  Bien ., lo que no logro entender es como regulan la intencidad de la corriente​ En la foto se ve 4 inductores  ., segun la serigrafia de la placa (hay 4  drivers que no estan montados por que no se usan)​  El inductor va en serie con el positivo ., despues de un diodo a la serie de led​ No tengo inductometro ., pero el valor en la placa escrito es 68µH ., que es lo unico que da a pensar que regularia la corriente por color​ Los drivers comutan a masa ., y los 4 tiene los componentes exactamente iguales​ La fuente que alimenta el cabezal es dual ., 12v3A para la logica de control (regulador de 5V para el micro) y los motores​ Y la que alimenta los led es de 24v3A ., en la foto se ve un preset VR1 que es para los 12v ( segui el circuito) ., asi que no se que puede estar regulando la corriente​  No quiero cambiar los led hasta poder fijarme ., que fue lo que paso .,  para quemarce los originales ., uno rojo y uno blanco Tampoco consegui un esquematico par poder guiarme ( no hay nada en san googles)​ ¿¿¿¿ alguna idea ., sugerencia o insulto ????​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2018)

O sea , desde los 24 V un díodo , un inductor , los díodos en serie y el driver a masa ?

*Algún detalle sobre el driver ? *


Sinó , yo lo armaría y mediría la corriente por color . . .


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 7, 2018)

hola  





DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea , desde los 24 V un díodo , un inductor , los díodos en serie y el driver a masa ?
> 
> *Algún detalle sobre el driver ? *
> 
> ...


 bueno aca te pongo una foto de los driver mas detallada (los 4 tienen los mismos componentes )​  La nomenclatura de trancistor SMD es: Q3205 3350 ., las resistencias R430 (las 2) ., el diodo SS36 ., capacitor 104​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2018)

Naaaa , levantá el diagramejo


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 7, 2018)

hola 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Naaaa , levantá el diagramejo


me pase ., buscando el famoso Q3205 por todos lados ., y no encontre ningun dato​ medi como veitemil veces los voltajes y los componentes yyyyyy naaaa"​ le cambie los leds de una y lleva como 2 horas andando., la placa de led se calienta lo minimo ., como cuando le faltaban 2 colores​ Tambien se me prendio la lamparita ., que alguna resistencia podria estar en los cables que vany vuelven desde la cabeza ala base ., pero nop ., no hay ninguna​ ahora hay que tener en cuenta que estos 2 nuevos que le puse funcionan co 700ma(12w) ., y los otros 450ma (8W) pongo una foto para que se vea la diferencia​la foto no es de lo mejor ., pero si se ve claramente la diferencia (abajo original) ., del tamaño de los led internos (arriba el reemplazo)​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2018)

Mediste esa corriente de 400 mA ? Con tester de aguja


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 7, 2018)

hola 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mediste esa corriente de 400 mA ? Con tester de aguja


NOP ., no tengo tester de agujas ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2018)

Porque le modula el brillo corriente por switching no ?

Osciloscopio con audio de PC ?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 7, 2018)

hola  





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Porque le modula el brillo corriente por switching no ?
> 
> Osciloscopio con audio de PC ?


digamos que el brillo lo maneja por PWM ., o sea un microcontrolador​ si ociloscopio de PC si tengo ., lo que no tengo es compu (estoy en el ciber y ya cierran ) veo como puedo medir de otra manera​ Aun que ya lleva mas de 3 horas andando en mi casa y no hay cambios​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2018)

Oka , todos los leds frios . . .

Los osciloscopios de PC andan en una 386 con placa de sonido che


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 7, 2018)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  digamos que el brillo lo maneja por PWM ., o sea un microcontrolador​ si ociloscopio de PC si tengo ., lo que no tengo es compu (estoy en el ciber y ya cierran ) veo como puedo medir de otra manera​ Aun que ya lleva mas de 3 horas andando en mi casa y no hay cambios​



la secciondc-dc que alimenta los led, tiene algun lazo cerrado con un opto para sensar la tension/corriente?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 8, 2018)

hola 





torres.electronico dijo:


> la secciondc-dc que alimenta los led, tiene algun lazo cerrado con un opto para sensar la tension/corriente?


es una fuente switching ., mas ariba tenes la foto ., y sip tiene opto (ahora no se si es esa funcion) tiene regulador en los 12V ( preset)​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2018)

Hola a todos , estube pesquizando y encontre un sitio con eses maravillosos escaners : veer en : Electronics Magazines Page y Electronics Resources Page
!Suerte!.
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Miren ésto  : Service Tv Panggilan: Data Kupingan Panel LCD


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Recién andaba mal el Foro , decía que no era seguro . . .
> 
> Y cambiando los filtros don Ratatouille ?


No creo, usan un sintonizador de TV como entrada, no se como toquetear esas cosas RF = brujería todos los que he visto son muy parecidos a este 

ANALIZADOR DE ESPECTRO



Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Buen día chicos, por acá una muy bonita mañana de sábado contrastando las mañanas lluviosas de los últimos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A mi ni me abría, pensé que era el Internet, pero no


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2018)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Jelou! Existe alguna manera de convertir un osciloscopio en analizador de espectro usado las X-Y pero para Audio? Vi algunos proyectos por ahí pero son para RF -_-


Hola a todos , caro Don Rat aca en ese link : Electronics Magazines Page - Nuova Elettronica hay ese proyecto que busca , pero desafortunadamente no mi recuerdo mas en que Revista fue publicado , hay que buscar !.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Digo yo , hacés todos los filtros estilo ecualizador de 20 o 30 bandas , rectificás a la salida de cada filtro y con  555 + dos 4017 mas 20 o 30 transistores vas conmutando ?


Así como lo describes hay varios en el Foro.

Tal como lo busca el "@ratmayor" se que tengo uno muy completo.
Pero no recuero si lo publiqué, esta en la FogoBiblioteca o se encuentra guardado en la bóveda de seguridad de la Fogonazo INC.


*Edit:*

Convencí a la guardia del *Mosad *que custodia la FogoBóveda para que permita retirar el archivo


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2018)

@Ratamayor aquí tenes el indice esa publicación, 
indice nuova elettronica


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2018)

No salio publicado o me confundi de lugar, lo que buscas esta en la revista 99


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 15, 2018)

Buenas, muy ocupado últimamente, aunque justo de casualidad vi algo que les pueda interesar, es una radio de trinchera, con la hoja de fabricación de la época, como desconozco si sera una data fehaciente, pues que mejor lugar que este para que la analicen  (esta claro, como medida para tratar de publicar cualquier bolazo XD). En caso de ser verdadera, no se que uso le podrían dar .


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2018)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Buenas, muy ocupado últimamente, aunque justo de casualidad vi algo que les pueda interesar, es una radio de trinchera, con la hoja de fabricación de la época, como desconozco si sera una data fehaciente, pues que mejor lugar que este para que la analicen  (esta claro, como medida para tratar de publicar cualquier bolazo XD). En caso de ser verdadera, no se que uso le podrían dar .


No la probé, ni pienso hacerlo, pero se asemeja mucho a radios que si he probado, radios a galena con diodos detectores DIY


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 16, 2018)

amigos pido ayuda. He andado buscando esta placa 
Desde hace días 
Y no la encuentro 
Se que este tema no va aquí. Pero no quiero abrir un tema para esta búsqueda 
Espero me puedan ayudar 
Gracias amigos buen día


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2018)

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 165840amigos pido ayuda. He andado buscando esta placa
> Desde hace días
> Y no la encuentro . . . .


Y ¿ Donde de rapiñaste esa placa ?
¿ Es del Foro ?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 17, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ¿ Donde de rapiñaste esa placa ?
> ¿ Es del Foro ?


Jajajajajajajaja 
Esa es de aquí de la foro, la tenía entre mis triques arrumbada desde hace como 4 años y recién la encontré.



Mira fogonazo, Googleando encontré el circuito pero no recuerdo quien lo publicó, pero ya teniendo el diagrama lo podré hacer.
😁😁


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2018)

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> . . . Googleando encontré el circuito


¿ Estas seguro que circuito y PCB están emparentados ?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 20, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estas seguro que circuito y PCB están emparentados ?


Aquí está 
Amplificador hi-fi 200W rms con dos mosfet

Creo que hay 3 versiones del PCB con TL074
Estoy leyendo el tema denuevo 
Mañana mismo iré por materiales


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 21, 2018)

Es el Witching Amp, si, arma el que es con Tl y usa bd139/40 o mj340/50 como driver si usas mpsa92 42 calentaran bastante de ultima los refrigeras un poco... mosfet 740 y 9740 o similares andan bien incluso para 4 ohms
no es hi-fi pero suena bien


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 21, 2018)

shevchenko dijo:


> Es el Witching Amp, si, arma el que es con Tl y usa bd139/40 o mj340/50 como driver si usas mpsa92 42 calentaran bastante de ultima los refrigeras un poco... mosfet 740 y 9740 o similares andan bien incluso para 4 ohms
> no es hi-fi pero suena bien


Gracias amigo 
Así es. Usaré de drivers BD139 y 140
Pero ya compré los mosfets irf630 y irf9640
Exactamente voy a realizar el del tl074
Aver que tal me anda .
Creo haberlos hecho anteriormente 
Y también el UCD de 1250w con 2 mosfets canal N


----------



## mcrven (Jun 2, 2018)

Atención a todos: Tratando de obtener el artículo original de un amplificador tratado aquí en otro foro y en especial la revista que lo contiene, me he dado cuenta que ésta se encuentra junto a otras, incluida en la siguiente página: www.diagram.com.ua/english/ que a la vez alberga una enorme colección de diagramas y manuales de servicio que podrían ser de utilidad a nuestros miembros.

Lo mejor de todo: es completamente "FREE"...

Saludos y disfrútenlo...

P.D.: Quizas sea mejor ubicar esta info en otra sección, Sres. moderadores, a trabajar...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 2, 2018



cuervobrujo dijo:


> pincha vos por lo menos conseguis pasta termica.  yo para mi procesador tuve que llevar la placa madre con el micro...al negocio de un amigo y que el la coloque ..porque no conseguia de las buenas.. solo las pastas chinas que ni marca tenian..



Contame algo, Cuervo... ¿De donde sera la pasta que coloco tu amigo en tu micro?


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 2, 2018)

La trae de EE UU via Paraguay... el se dedica a el reballing, y arreglo de play y Gpus...asi que trae en potes de varios gramos...
si ,no ...te queda comprar la jeringa de 1 gr en ml. esperar 15 dias de envio, y pagar el triple. de lo que vale.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2018)

Crearon una tabla periódica que muestra la utilidad de cada elemento


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 7, 2018)

A quien pueda interesar...

Es un programador para micros AVR interfaz USB

USBasp - USB programmer for Atmel AVR controllers - fischl.de


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

Cálculo de techos con viguetas . . .  Tensolite SA | Calcule su Losa y Cerca Premoldeada


----------



## mcrven (Ago 2, 2018)

Me he topado con este tutorial y me pareció muy bueno, así que aquí se los dejo pues puede resolver muchas dudas relacionadas con el tema "Fuentes de poder conmutadas".

Espero sea de utilidad.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 12, 2018)

Me he encontrado esto...




¿Será interesante esta información para los locos de las ondas?
¿O ya se encuentra en el foro?


----------



## nuk (Ago 13, 2018)

Hola al foro dejo esto por acá, es un simple inversor de 12V a 220V de Kasyan TV que llegue a armarlo de puro apuro.
lo único que compre fue los zener de 110V  (_difíciles de conseguir por cierto. se podrá reempazar por 4 de 50V y 1 de 20V ? _) 
y como mosfet los FDP038AN como si fuera a usar sus 80A  (_tengo varios reciclados_ ).

Saludos a Todos!


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 28, 2018)

Yo todavia sigo esperando al albañil.....
Mientras Tanto.. miren lo que encontre 


Esta en Hungaro pero si le dan al traductor de google se entiende bien
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y todo por ver este video...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ya estoy haciendo la listita de los componentes a comprar, paaa mi regalo de cumpleaños....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Link *al artículo:

*Prototipo* de traducción


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 28, 2018)

Bueno Gracias Fogo por mover mi comentario del Arenero... 
Siguiendo con mi locura de las fuentes... mi idea es combinar el panel de esta que es de 0-24V 3A




Con la otra...y para el que estee interesado este es el *link a la segunda fuente.... .*
Ya que en esa pagina se encuentra el esquema y el codigo para el panel..usa un Atmega 329 del arduino..Asi que con un Nano, se podria realizar..


----------



## colmenares58 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ya solucionó la duda?


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 6, 2018)

colmenares58 dijo:


> Ya solucionó la duda?


Si te refieres a mi publicacion, si, ya esta solucionado la duda...porque los display usan el atmega 328..
y originalmente usan trafos toroidales...yo no voy a usar eso...no tengo, pero si tengo nucleos de ups, de 800W y de 1200
cuando arme el circuito veo, cual uso..
Claro ..implica recalcular todo, primario y secundario, pero ya tengo los nucleos, solo resta .....unas formulas por aca ..otra por alla...algun componente quemado..etc..nada fuera de lo comun


----------



## mcrven (Oct 19, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> *generador de RF  casero*.



Generator Circuit RF 150KHz to 12MHz



https://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew...0kHz-to-30MHz_Sinusoidal_Signal_Generator.gif



Service manual : Leader LSG-16 leader.jpg, RF Generator schematic diagram. manual preview



Con eso creo que tienes bastate pa' entretenerte... y hay tantos que hasta te puedes aburrir.


----------



## lossless (Oct 20, 2018)

Buenos dias al grupo, estoy buscando un circuito para modificar la voz en el telefono (con fines licitos) que no lleve el inconseguible ht8950 en lo posible con transistores o algun op normalito.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
lossless


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2018)

Éste no es el sitio para pèdir eso , lee el primer mensaje del hilo por favor !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 25, 2018)

Me he encontrado esto, aunque hay que usar el translator o traductor.

*Aquí está la base de datos para:* 
*Chasis, mandos a distancia, circuitos, hojas de datos para la composición elemental principal, entradas de servicio, fallas.* 

БАЗА ДАННЫХ ТВ С ФОТО ШАССИ
Bueno alguno no necesitará traductor.  

Y ahora me voy a cenar unas empanadas de sin carne.
Después caerá algún dulce navideño.

Tengan cuidado con la bebida que luego la fea es guapa, la gorda es delgada y en el espejo se ve un dios griego sin arrugas ni ná


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2019)

​*Generoso aporte de **2Metrecensia *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 5, 2019)

Estaba yo buscando fotos de tatuajes en zonas peligrosas y me he topado con esto.





Encontré un par mas.....
Radiorama y Selezione.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 5, 2019)

Estaba yo buscando fotos de tatuajes en zonas peligrosas y me he topado con esto.




Hoy si que me encuentro desganado


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2019)

Foto en mil millones de pixeles de Notre Dame luego del incendio




​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2019)

Dato inútil, pero interesante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2019)

No se admitirá ningún tipo de comentario . . .  es solo una posibilidad . . .

¿Hitler en la Argentina?: la carta y el audio del militar que le contó a sus hijos su encuentro secreto con el criminal nazi en Bariloche


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2019)

*Como hacer un horno de barro sobre un tambor *


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se admitirá ningún tipo de comentario . . .  es solo una posibilidad . . .
> 
> ¿Hitler en la Argentina?: la carta y el audio del militar que le contó a sus hijos su encuentro secreto con el criminal nazi en Bariloche


Jo puedo creer en esa noticia , aca en Grasil ( mas al Sur) fue encontrado artefactos alemañes desa misma epoca.
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2019)

Al sur de Brasil hay un poblado dónde el 90% son mellizos , incluso el ganado vacuno da mellizos , ese sería trabajo de *Josef Mengele*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 5, 2019)

Dicen que Hitler tenia planos para la America del Sur , serias su "celeiro" productor de comida para su reinado ( eso caso el gañase la guerra).
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2019)

Ictíneo II: el primer submarino con motor a vapor fue español y salió del puerto de Barcelona


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 6, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Dato inútil, pero interesante



Me podría llegar a ser sumamente útil.
Pero es solo una posibilidad, así que mientras tanto...

Se guarda.
tengo ent


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ictíneo II: el primer submarino con motor a vapor fue español y salió del puerto de Barcelona


Tengo entendido, que el desarrollo de la primera  PC hogareña, fue despreciada por los directivos de la Olivetti, tanto que vendieron todo ese sector *"o casi"* a una empresa norteamericana, afortunadamente, el lider del grupo de desarrollo logro salvarla por medio de tecnicismos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 7, 2019)

Dejo aca un Link : Túneis secretos em cidade do RS teriam sido usados por nazistas fugitivos 
Es una reportagen sobre ese mismo tema.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 19, 2019)

Algo falló de la mitad para abajo  



La ingeniería inversa es necesaria, intretenida y divertida, pero. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

me he dejado los ojos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2019)

Vúmetro modelo *"Mírame pero mejor NO me toques"*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2019)

Y viene la jabru con la franela y Blem . . .


----------



## cuervobrujo (Dic 25, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Vúmetro modelo *"Mírame pero mejor NO me toques"*


yo desarrolle una técnica, para soldar estilo Manhatan y que no se desuelde los componentes asociados uso una pinza de aluminio.. o una barillita de aluminio.. la pinza de aluminio es la clasica que usan las señoras con los ruleros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2019)

¿ Foto o video demostrativo ?


----------



## mcrven (Ene 25, 2020)

ATENTOS:

Buscando info relacionada con pilas de Li-Ion/Lipo, encontré esta información muy interesante de uno de sus fabricantes. Debido al peso de las informaciones y prevenciones relacionadas con el uso de estos materiales, considero que debería estar presentes en algún tema del foro, para poder ser accesado en la oportunidad de ser requerida.

De ser necesario traducir, así se hará.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2020)

Lo dejo por aqui : Como desbloquear la calculadora gráfica gratuita de Windows


----------



## mcrven (May 24, 2020)

frica dijo:


> Ahí está el datasheet. Veo unos límite de protección de sobrevoltajes y bajovoltajes. *Por cierto lo relacionado con el pin V12 veo valores raros.*



En el pin 3 (V12) debe haber 0,57V... siempre y cuando +12V estén presentes y estables.

Te sugiero utilices lámparas de automóvil como carga en vez del HDD. La línea que se suele regular es la de +5V, por lo cual se sugiere cargar los +5V. No importa si la lámpara es de 12V. Solo que se cargará con menos corriente.

He recordado otra página con diagramas de fuentes AT/ATX, la cual contiene más diagramas y están organizados según el IC PWM que emplean:

AT and ATX PC computer supplies schematics

DOSME... si no se ha agregado al "recicladero", considero que es buén dato para que esté allí.

Frica: revisa con cuidado todo el entorno del área de soldaduras, en especial todo lo relacionado con área de potencia. No es extrañar que se encuentren muchas soldaduras frías.

Cientificosaficionados.com • Ver Tema - Entendiendo una fuente ATX

Aquí podemos ver un excelente artículo que considero debería leer todo aquel que pretende reparar o diseñar fuentes conmutadas.
En el podrán encontrar descripciones de algunas familias de controladores PWM, indicaciones para sustituir un IC por otro y descripción de algunas funciones inherentes.


----------



## capitanp (May 31, 2020)

Antes de la Purga les dejo una membresía para la revista *Elektor* *gratis* por un año (70 euros)

Utiliza el Código (coupon code): *ElektorHelps2020SP*




			https://www.elektormagazine.com/pages/elektor-helps-sp?utm_source


----------



## mcrven (Jul 19, 2020)

¿Recuerdan foto de Nuvistors 6CW4?

Pues aquí el Manual Original del Grid Dip Meter Leader que lo trae a bordo. Equipo completamente funcional hasta el día de hoy. No lo tengo a mano, en este monento, pero si tengo su manual, del cual les muestro solamente portada y contra-portada. En páginas interiores solo vienen instrucciones para su uso y cuidado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2020)

Universidad Google: por 300 dólares y en seis meses obtendrás un certificado que ellos equiparan al de una carrera universitaria
					

¿Para qué estudiar durante (al menos) cuatro años cuando según Google te puedes sacar un título que es equivalente a eso en unos meses? Esa es la singular...




					www.xataka.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2020)

Cómo hacer para que te devuelvan la plata por una compra online: qué dice la ley y cuál es la bala de plata
					

Por ley podés devolver una compra online y el vendedor debe cubrir todos los gastos: de qué se trata.




					www.infotechnology.com


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 7, 2020)

Ya eso lo sabia.. hace años pero nunca probé mas de 2 especies,, (no me daba el tiempo.)..tengo en el campo mandarinas-naranjas...pero fueron para un solo fruto...




seria algo asi...




Ahora como estoy sin patio en la ciudad...(y por cuarentena) todo en macetas...se que se puede ......

PD.. no ...pregunten...pero en la mafia.. conseguí 7 retoños de jengibre.... 2 kg ......obvio en macetas lo voy a plantar al lado del Aloe....
PD :tengo semillas de membrillos... etc.. 
PD:2 ...Semillas de Datiles.. traídas de Egipto......me falta el Lemur!! para hablar de horticultura...floricultura...y ........
En teoría es.. para probar inyectores de Toyotas Hilux....yo lo veo como otra cosa.............en fin... dejo si alguien le sirve o mejorar

PD: Mañana subo PCB.. simulacion etc... en Proteus.......esta funcionando.(no puedo ahora Arnet .. me mata )


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 8, 2020)

Dejo el archivo en proteus 8.9 con simulación etc..después subo fotos.. de la placa terminada... el Internet y el celular prestado me limitan...  🥺
Es una pavada .. pero funciona..bien..quizás a alguien le sirva y lo pueda mejorar... en placa smt


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2020)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Dejo el archivo en proteus 8.9 con simulación etc..después subo fotos.. de la placa terminada... el Internet y el celular prestado me limitan...  🥺
> Es una pavada .. pero funciona..bien..quizás a alguien le sirva y lo pueda mejorar... en placa smt


y ¿ Que se supone que sea esto Sr. Gallo Engualichao  ?


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 8, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> y ¿ Que se supone que sea esto Sr. Gallo Engualichao  ?


El proyecto en proteus.. del circuito probador para la toyota hilux..que habia dejado ayer.. pero como estoy con lentirnet..no podia subir.. asi que comprimi todo el proyecto en un rar. y lo subi ahora que mejoro algo la velocidad del internet..es un probador de inyectores.. en teoría.. pero se puede usar para otros sensores de la toyota hilux..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2020)

Lo dejo por aquí : *X9241AYVIZ **Potenciómetro Digital no volátil, 2 kOhm, Cuádruple, I2C, Lineal, ± 20%, 4.5 V*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo dejo por aquí : X9241AYVIZ Potenciómetro Digital *no volátil,* 2 kOhm, Cuádruple, I2C, Lineal, ± 20%, 4.5 V



*¿ "NO volátil" *significa que *NO* hace esto ?

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2020)

Sería que lo apagase y lo encendiese y no vola . . .  imaginé quizás le sirviera a Dr.Z para su amplificador de 8 canales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> imaginé quizás le sirviera a Dr.Z para su amplificador de 8 canales.


Estaría bueno...pero el ampli siempre va al mango!!! La amplitud de la señal de cada canal está controlada externamente...desde donde sea que vengan, y de esa forma es mas simple de ajustar.
También hay un chip de Yamaha (creo) que controla 5.1 o 7.1 canales...pero solo lo he visto en fotos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2020)

"*Toneladas de sarro*" le dicen por acá.

Yo tuve que cambiar el surtidor de la cocina por que perdía agua cuando uno lo abría para lavar, ya sea fría o caliente o ambas (es un monocomando). Después de poner el nuevo (que por ML, con envío gratis, me costó la mitad de lo valen en mi provincia!!!) decidí desarmarlo para ver si se puede reutilizar en algún otro momento. Bue....luego de 10 días pude terminar de quitar "el cartucho" (el módulo de FV que controla la salida y mezcla del agua) y para ello tuve que poner el surtidor durante 2 días en una bandeja con un litro de vinagre de alcohol para deshacer los pegotes de sales. Y ese fué el problema que tenía: los orings que tiene está medio estirados por los años de uso, pero la historia fué que crecieron tanto las incrustaciones de sales (no me pregunten como) que despegaron los orings del tubo que encierra al surtidor y entonces salía agua a lo tonto por que el sello no podía funcionar.

Les dejo un video para que se vea la estructura de un surtidor FV parecido:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2020)

Y les dejo una foto luego de 2 días en vinagre de alcohol que le quitó todas las incrustaciones externas e internas:

Noten las manchas en el bronce por la reacción de las sales y el vinagre. Habría que pulirlo un poco para que quede como uno nuevo, pero no creo que mejore mas de lo que está, por que no está "áspero" ni rugoso.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi! Arener@ss!
Mate-On
Lluvia-Off
Estoy queriendo hacer el eliminador de baterías de 9v.. para el multímetro que había posteado Don panda en un hilo del foro. ya encontré los componentes.. pero aura me acorde, qué había descargado un par mas de páginas Rusas. 
Así que voy a armarlos a ver si funciona alguno...porque se quedaron sin baterías el capacimetro y un Tester. 
El circuito del Foro hasta le hice un esquemático y PCB en el Proteus.. que entra justo en lugar de la de 9V con una pila AAA
El otro que quiero probar es el de los Rusos.. con una Bata de Litio de Celu...pero no tengo muchas ganas de andar cortando el alojamiento del capacimetro.. asi que veré como hago para encajar todos los componentes en ese espacio.. asi quedaría como un circuito quita y pone universal..
Tengo que cambiar un par de cosas .. y si encuentro los TR en SMT.. ahorro mas espacio todavia..


Este es el circuito ruso...a ver si funciona...

Después si funken!  todo .. subo al recicladero o al hilo del eliminador de Baterias..

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 26, 2020



DMLUNA dijo:


> LPM yo tuve que llevar con mí auto a mí suegro, que estaba triste, quería despedirse, lo lleve a la bombonera, y a la cancha de argentinos. 🤦🤦🤦🤦, Perdí 3 horas valiosísimas de mí vida.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 26, 2020
> 
> ...


Si no la repusieron la iban a buscar a la casa del operario¿?¿?  yo tenia ese problema en la concesionaria.. siempre nos desaparecían herramientas de mi sección.. y aunque ya sabíamos quien se las llevaba.... Teníamos que bancarnos el protocolo...de volver a pedir.. cada mes la reposición de esas herramientas... en la administracion...
así que un día le metieron candado a todo... 
A mi no me importaba,... me venia bien ir a cada rato a la oficina a pedir la llave de las cajas de herramientas a las secretarias... jejej


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2020)

Estudio: la Vía Láctea podría ser un ‘cementerio’ completo de civilizaciones que murieron producto de su propia ciencia y tecnología
					

El estudio lo realizó una dependencia de la NASA y expresa que no hemos hecho contacto con otras civilizaciones debido a que están muertas.




					www.fayerwayer.com


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2020)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2020)

*Configuraciones "Básicas" del Amplificador Operacional*


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 15, 2021)

¡¡¡¡Buenos Dias arener@sss!!!!
Mate-On
Sol-On
lluvia....todavía no...
Descargando gran cantidad de literatura Rusa sobre electronica... Un youtuber ruso cometió el desliz de nombrar un libro sobre reparación de multímetros en su pagina  ...Del cual había basado su información para arreglar multimetros...cambiar IC y adaptar pantallas.....a lo cual Nobleza obliga....Tuve que buscar intensamente....
Hasta que di el paradero de la pagina Rusa donde están todas las Bibliografías. para descargar en Pdf....
En la cual se basan muchos youtubers Rusos... porque ya me mire varios pdf y vi los famosos circuitos que después arman en los videos, y que solo pasan los esquemas , no así la información
La técnica para descargar....dan click derecho en el documento elegido---abrir en nueva pestaña ..ahí en esa pestaña aparece la reseña del documento.. y el link para descargar.. vuelven a clickear, abrirá otra pestaña con el visor pdf.. si es muy pesado el documento  no lo cargara, entonces dan clic derecho en el link de descarga y descargar como ...lo guardan y listo ...yo uso el IDM solo doy click en el menú descargar con idm y listo...
Para leer el pdf en ruso.... Traductor ...Qtranslate (gratuito y con varios traductores al mismo tiempo..) viene portable e instalable .. yo lo tengo instalado.. usa internet.. es el mejor..
Biblioteca rusa
Ahora después de años de búsqueda encontré el libro de como fabricar ferrita... no transformadores y bobinados...sino como hacer los núcleos.. hay desde las prensas .. hasta que material. y los moldes y el proceso de fabricación .. con todo tipo de formulas ..que no entiendo un pomo .. pero igual leo.. 😝
Qtranslate (traductor)
En otro orden de cosas... me voy a terminar el Home cinema .. a ver si lo puedo reparar. de una vez por todas..
PD: Anoche me mire EL Agente de C.I.P.O.L ..  Ta buena .. se las recomiendo.. Esta Alicia Vikander ...la Nueva Lara Croft..... y El actor este que hizo del nuevo superman...


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 24, 2021)

Fuente de Alimentación. lo mas importante solo es los códigos y librerías del Arruino para los display.. el resto de la fuente según el autor es obsoleto..pero también estan los Archivos EAGLE en el RAR



Dejo el rar , en Mediafire, ..porque intento subir al foro, y solo carga hasta el 25%, después se traba...
hace rato me viene pasando. lo mismo..y solo pesa 1.71MB mas o menos...
Bueno , por lo menos en el servidor no se va a borrar
Librerias y codigo Arduino para la fuente de alimentacion!!!!!


----------



## J2C (Ene 24, 2021)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Fuente de Alimentación. lo mas importante solo es los códigos y librerías del Arruino para los display.. el resto de la fuente según el autor es obsoleto..pero también estan los Archivos EAGLE en el RAR
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260863
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260864
> 
> ...



Subido a FdE !!!!


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 24, 2021)

Gracias Juanka!! ami no me deja se traba la subida o en 25% o cuando llega al 100.. y me sale como fallida..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2021)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Gracias Juanka!! ami no me deja se traba la subida o en 25% o cuando llega al 100.. y me sale como fallida..


Funciona perfecto, ahí subí el contenido del RAR, pero por separado.

¡ Prueba !


----------



## ska_gatotw (Mar 9, 2021)

Hola a todos, mucho tiempo sin andar por acá.
Me pasaron esto y tengo que dejarlo por algún lado: RevistaLupin – Google Drive

Son las revistas Lúpin digitalizadas, todavía no lo revisé (lo voy a descargar completo y veo).
No sabría a dónde dejarlo para que no se pierda, lo dejo en mano de quien guste.

Un abrazo a todos, nos veremos mas seguido ahora que llega el invierno y no da para andar yirando en la calle.


----------



## Kebra (Abr 2, 2021)

Hola gente, vengo a pedir una sugerencia para no desvirtuar allá... Me han regalado una PC compuesta por un Core2Duo E6550, 2GB de RAM, un mother MSI P35 y una GeForce 9600.

¿Qué puedo hacer con ella?


----------



## fwalsh (Jul 5, 2021)

Intentando resucitar a un muerto  ( tarea de arqueología semanal )


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 7, 2021)

Kebra dijo:


> Hola gente, vengo a pedir una sugerencia para no desvirtuar allá... Me han regalado una PC compuesta por un Core2Duo E6550, 2GB de RAM, un mother MSI P35 y una GeForce 9600.
> 
> ¿Qué puedo hacer con ella?


win 10 mini-Os...y anda de lujo la version 1709 LTSC


----------



## fwalsh (Jul 8, 2021)

Andó!



Sepan disculpar el fuera de foco... son las 3:20 y ya no veo un pepinillo.
Para el que le interese, el equipo en cuestión es un HP modelo 1335A del año 1978, para mas datos les dejo el PDF. El mismo me lo regalaron allá por el 2009 y había sido encontrado en un volquete en un estado deplorable, sin transformador, lleno de tierra, con varias lluvias encima... o sea algo que quedaba para el desafío. Traté de restaurarlo lo más que pude, quedó con una muy buena definición y al parecer todo funciona dentro de los parámetros normales. Si llega a ser interés del foro armo un post con la restauración de "Lázaro" sino pueden verse *este video* en donde hay otro trastornado señor que también hizo algo parecido.

Saludos!


----------



## lossless (Jul 8, 2021)

Kebra dijo:


> Hola gente, vengo a pedir una sugerencia para no desvirtuar allá... Me han regalado una PC compuesta por un Core2Duo E6550, 2GB de RAM, un mother MSI P35 y una GeForce 9600.
> 
> ¿Qué puedo hacer con ella?


Linux Mint


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2021)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2021)

Les comento , desconfié  cuando el muchacho "perforaba el capuchón positivo metálico con una aguja de inyecciones" , así que preparé una pua para si poder hacerlo . . .  perooooo  . . . ese capuchón tiene orificios laterales que es por dónde se debe introducir el pinche  , *y si funcionaaaaaa* , a 4 de esas que daban 0 V las pinché y tres dan casi 4 V (una da solo 3,2V) y son capaces de sostener una carga cercana al Ampere ( tres leds de 1W en paralelo )

Saludos !


----------



## lossless (Sep 11, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Les comento , desconfié  cuando el muchacho "perforaba el capuchón positivo metálico con una aguja de inyecciones" , así que preparé una pua para si poder hacerlo . . .  perooooo  . . . ese capuchón tiene orificios laterales que es por dónde se debe introducir el pinche  , *y si funcionaaaaaa* , a 4 de esas que daban 0 V las pinché y tres dan casi 4 V (una da solo 3,2V) y son capaces de sostener una carga cercana al Ampere ( tres leds de 1W en paralelo )
> 
> Saludos !
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271545Ver el archivo adjunto 271546Ver el archivo adjunto 271547tiene algo que ver la entrada de oxigeno?


----------



## J2C (Oct 21, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> *Buenas Noches !!!!
> 
> 🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋*
> 
> Que te parece este con Generador de funciones : Osciloscopio Digital Hantek + Generador Dso4102c 100mhz 2 Ch | Mercado Libre Osciloscopio Digital Hantek + Generador Dso4102c 100mhz 2 Ch - $ 67.999



Rorschach ese lo vi anoche a última hora y no había bajado el manual, aprovecho y subo los manuales de las 3 opciones:

DSO4102C - Hantek
SDS1102 - Owon
SDS7102 - Owon

También agrego un par de archivos con las características de ambos modelos de Owon.


Aun no tengo tomada una decisión, puede que a finales de la próxima semana o tal vez un poco más adelante. Pregunte por los conocidos movimientos económicos que vemos a diario.

El 7102 tiene un display de 8" y de 800 x 600 pixel, el 4102 tiene el Generador de Funciones integrado que es algo que no me convence por que si se jode uno se joden 2 instrumentos.

Bueno, basta de cháchara por hoy.




.
.



Mañana será otro nuevo día​
.


----------



## J2C (Oct 22, 2021)

.


Dado que S.S. ha movido el tema a este Recicladero aprovecho para completar la información del Generador de Funciones.

Recordé que hace un tiempo el colega CapitanP se había comprado *uno* (ver posteo), asi que hoy con tranquilidad busque  la Datasheet, el User Manual y el Program Manual.


También descubrí que el representante comercial en Argentina es Electrocomponentes SH ya que utiliza la dirección original donde comenzaron allá en los años 70's en la calle Virrey Cevallos al 200 !!!


Saludos, JuanKa.-


P.D.: No he podido subir el User Manual debido a su tamaño (45MB) y al comprimirlo como *.zip (13,4MB), vere mañana si encuentro la forma de dividirlo en 2 con el 7-Zip que poseo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 20, 2021)

Buen comienzo de semana *Arenosbuscadores de OCNI*

Toma en toda la cara, tocate las narices  dijo:_ _Lo voy a robar con pcb y todo... y para que no noten la diferencia haré este NPN en PNP 
_


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 14, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 276748​


!Bromas aparte , sabiam que azeite de banana (platanos) veer aca : óleo de banana - Google Search  sirve para abrir cajas plasticas de fuentes conmutadas OffLine ( Cargadores o Baterias de LapTop , cargadores de  Celulares , etc...)  y SIN cualquer dano a la caja que quieres abrir !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## bacte (Ene 14, 2022)

Gracias por la información Daniel!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 14, 2022)

bacte dijo:


> Gracias por la información Daniel!!!!


Cree si puder , basta aplicar ese azeite zatamente sobre la junción de la caja plastica que en pocos minutos lo pegamento si desfaz y la caja es abierta SIN cualquer dano a esa.
!Saludos!
Para no si perder :


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 14, 2022)

Usa AutoDesk Eagle o estos otros:

 


O bien usa estos pogramas visores porque yo si puedo abrirlo con Allegro PCB Viewer:



			https://drive.google.com/open?id=1I5jfBljR2EPgaR7lKzwC4jmVSrq0AkIL


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Bromas aparte , sabiam que azeite de banana (platanos) veer aca : óleo de banana - Google Search  sirve para abrir cajas plasticas de fuentes conmutadas OffLine ( Cargadores o Baterias de LapTop , cargadores de  Celulares , etc...)  y SIN cualquer dano a la caja que quieres abrir !
> !Saludos desde Brasil!



Aclaro , el extracto , oleo , aceite , emulsión de banana , en realidad es un barniz transparente* muy antiguo *, diluible con thinner que se usaba por ejemplo para proteger bronce o plata , primero se pulía la pieza con algún limpiador específico , se limpiaba muy bién con alcohol etílico y se barnizaba con él , de esa manera no se ennegrecía ! . . .  Lo usaba mi abuelo para las arañas de bronce de 12 luces 

En rigor no tiene nada que ver con las bananas , así que no las expriman  , solo se lo llama así por su olor muy parecido 

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Bromas aparte , sabiam que azeite de banana (platanos) veer aca : óleo de banana - Google Search  sirve para abrir cajas plasticas de fuentes conmutadas OffLine ( Cargadores o Baterias de LapTop , cargadores de  Celulares , etc...)  y SIN cualquer dano a la caja que quieres abrir !
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Sr.* @GopeZ Ganiel de Grasil,* "Por favor no desordene el Foro con las bananas"


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 15, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sr.* @GopeZ Ganiel de Grasil,* "Por favor no desordene el Foro con las bananas"


!Bueno , entonses esperimente lo que aclare aca y despues volvemos a platicar , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2022)

Esto no tiene que ver con el amplificador sino con el juego de luces donador de enchufes, que ya que le había injertado los enchufes de tres patas decidí también hacerle una ligera "puesta en valor" (en valor crítico...jajajajajajaja) y mejorar algunos conexionados que tienen mas de 40 años de antigüedad.
En realidad había pensado hacerle una reingeniería completa, pero me dió mucha vagancia tener que comprar los materiales para una nueva caja, incluyendo un nuevo panel de aluminio y rehacer todo el frente y...naaaaaa....si solo es para guardarlo funcionando y ligeramente actualizado.

Por ahora lo que está retocado es la mitad derecha, reemplazando los espaghettis de fibra por termocontraíble, protegiendo un poco mejor las zonas con contactos de 220V, puse un par de conectores "ojal" para el interruptor principal de 220V y cambié el cable de alimentación por uno rescatado de un ventilador viejo, que tiene dos patas pero en ángulo para las fichas modernas. Tambié le atornillé cuatro patitas de goma por que lo que tenía como patas era impresentable (imagínense cuatro "*topetinas*" redondas y celestes!!!! pegadas desde 1980 ).

En el interín se me hizo pelota una conexión del primario del trafo (9+9V 100mA) por que está taaaan pero taaaan viejo el papel y el adhesivo, que cuando hice un poquito de fuerza para soldar el cable de 220V se rajó el papel y se descolgó el ojal de conexión. Tuve que sacarlo y hacer una artesanía que mejor no describo... 🤫

Durante el trabajito he encontrado un par de cosas interesantes:
1- Los LEDs están directos a 220V a través de una resistencia de 47K, lo que se supone que deja pasar 5mA. Hace un tiempo ví esto en youtube, pero con resistencias de 22K....y no sabía que yo había hecho lo mismo hace 40 años   . En fin...
2- Las audiorrítmicas de la izquierda no funcionan...y me encuentro que el trafo dice "DRIVER" en una etiqueta al costado. Se vé que alguien lo cambió cuando lo presté hace 25 años, por que el que yo puse en su época no decía nada, era de salida, y uno de los bobinados era con punto medio, lo cual no es el caso de este que está puesto....y por supuesto, no encienden aunque le mandé 12Vpp con el amplificador de 2W. El problema mas grande es que en el ex-museo les quedan transformadores iguales a este pero ninguno tipo "Radio SPICA" que era lo que tenía, y además nadie sabe de que corno es driver como para averiguar la relación de transformación...o algo. Voy a tener que sacarlo y medirlo, aunque me parece al repeo... Si algún alma noble sabe/supone a que circuito pertenece ese trafo driver estaré encantado de oír su información  
Por si quieren saberlo, el circuito es (*era*) casi idéntico a este de la vieja y querida Lúpin (Nro: 218 - 11/1983) pero la construcción es bastante anterior a esa fecha (mas de dos años antes):


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2022)

El trafo "driver" es este:

Y tiene una resistencia de 215 ohms entre los cables verdes y una de 17.5 ohms entre los cables rojos. Mirando por los bújeros del carretel no parecen distinguirse cables de distinto diámetro, así que voy a suponer que si divido las resistencias obtengo la misma relación de transformación que diviendo el número de vueltas de cada bobinado (o muy parecido por que los diámetros son un poco diferentes).
A partir de esto, es claro que tal como está conectado es un transformador reductor de tensión y que nunca voy a poder disparar el triac (suponiendo que no lo hayan quemado) por que la tensión que sale por los cables rojos es 12.5 veces mas chica que la que entra por los cables verdes. Creyendome esto, voy a invertir las conexiones del trafo y voy a ver que sucede. Si echa humo les cuento mas tarde....


----------



## carluz (Feb 2, 2022)

Hola Dr. Z. Quería aportar datos para confundirte mas en lo que refiere al trafo driver que tenés en las luces, para eso dejo tres esquemas del libro  "Circuitos de audioamplificadores a transistores" de Del Mónaco, editorial "Ediciones Hache-Efe".
Como verás hay trafo drivers que no tenían punto medio. Todos los de salida son para parlantes de 5 Ohms. 
Siendo que la función es el "aislamiento" de la fuente de señal a la linea de 220V, quizás un LED+foto resistor o un optoacoplador (según los $$$$ disponibles) tendrías que considerarlo... 

PD: Muy bueno por el recuerdo de la revista Lupin, faltan publicaciones como esas para los pibes... luego se llamo Pinlup por un problema de derechos de auto... y ya traían notas de computación...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2022)

carluz dijo:


> Siendo que la función es el "aislamiento" de la fuente de señal a la linea de 220V, *quizás un LED+foto resistor o un optoacoplador *(según los $$$$ disponibles) tendrías que considerarlo...


Naaa....ya di vuelta el trafo y arrancó casi de una!!!!! Solo está medio complicado ajustar el nivel de la señal de entrada a la audirrítimica para que encienda bien....casi debo ponerlo al mango para que funcione. Yo creo que parte del problema es que estoy haciendo las pruebas con un amplificador de muy baja potencia (solo 2W sobre 4 ohms) y con el volumen por la mitad...suena muy fuerte y hay que poner el nivel un poquito por abajo del máximo. Si le estuviera metiendo 15 o 20W seguro sería más fácil, pero al menos la hice funcionar 

También tuve que cambiar dos LEDs (uno encendía muy poco y al otro se le cortó una pata)...y me comí el prisionero de una perilla...voy a ver como lo arreglo por que no tengo machos tan chicos...



carluz dijo:


> Hola Dr. Z. Quería aportar datos para confundirte mas en lo que refiere al trafo driver que tenés en las luces, para eso dejo tres esquemas del libro "Circuitos de audioamplificadores a transistores" de Del Mónaco, editorial "Ediciones Hache-Efe".
> Como verás hay trafo drivers que no tenían punto medio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2022)

Oculto: Unos hermosos Ojos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2022)

"Boi a tocar tinbres aber ci meatiende"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2022)

Hermosos ojos saltones!!!


----------



## J2C (Feb 10, 2022)

Empanada sin empanar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2022)

Ahora las empanadas y los timbres se disfrutan en este hilo???


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 16, 2022)

Buen día, me acorde de un dia, en que vi un videito que mostraba como armar un "pen keshe" y me pareció una pavada de lo mas grande pero al mismo tiempo el tipo del video iba explicando cosas que seguian una coherencia tipica de una pelicula fantástica ¿Ustedes que piensan? ¿será muy loco probar de armar una?


----------



## el_patriarca (Feb 16, 2022)

En realidad hay muchas palabras (pensá, energía, macetas, etc.). No me interesa, el mensaje es mil veces más ilustrativo y aporta mucho más que la correción de ortografía.

Me he descargado el libro, y en la página 25 ya me estaba acordando de esto:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2022)

"Medidor de Gausses" -  Medidor de Gauss​ 

Este sensor es capaz de medir de -2000 a + 2000 Gauss

Se realizó el siguiente esquema (Sch.1) conexión de modo que usted puede conectar el multímetro en el rango de mV para leer directamente el Gauss (1 mV = 1 Gauss). [ajustar el trimmer para 000mV 0 Gauss]





Si la actual gira en sentido del reloj a la izquierda en las bobinas de la bobina de descanso en la sonda, mantener el bisel id es el mismo como en el diagrama, el mV (Gauss) será positivo y el NORTE del campo magnético apunta hacia el observador.

La sonda se coloca sobre una superficie plana en el centro de las bobinas y alimentado de corriente directa para el medidor indica una cantidad de Gauss correspondiente a los calculados con aceptable tolerancia, ± 3 %.





__





						Campo Elettromagnetico Calcolo Bobine per Magentoterapia
					

Teoria e pratica sulle bobine per magnetoterapia



					digilander.libero.it


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2022)

Una "Paquetería" 











​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2022)

Así es como el titanio adquiere su color según los diferentes voltajes. ¿Sigues queriendo elegir tu color favorito? No digas que es el de 100 voltios.
En el anodizado de titanio, el voltaje dicta el color. El rango para el anodizado de titanio en color está entre 15 y 110 Volts. Un color bronce, con la capa de óxido más fina, puede conseguirse con unos 16 voltios. El color verde, con la capa de óxido más gruesa, se consigue con 106 Volts.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Abr 17, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una "Paquetería"
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280414
> 
> ...


Que bueno que esta, lo que es la plata!!!!  Te podria servir de estufa tambien 😄


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2022)

*Ángulos que se pueden lograr con 2 escuadras , una 30°-60° junto con otra de 45°


*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2022)

SOLO FIRMWARE DE TV









						SOLO FIRMWARE DE TV | Facebook
					

Grupo creado con el fin de compartir información sobre los diferentes tipos de firmware de tv led y lcd. Para poder aportar, solicitar dicha información y hacer mas viable el trabajo del técnico....




					www.facebook.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2022)

PHILIPS MICHELANGELO LUXUS 462 COLOR AUTOMATIC D26K462 (X26K462) CHASSIS K9   INTERNAL VIEW.
					

Old CRT Vintage Obsolete Technology Television  Web Museum, A place which shows Antique Television technology from 1950 to 2005.




					obsoletetellyemuseum.blogspot.com


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 2, 2022)

La transmisión de señales de audio de alta calidad en un rango de frecuencia muy alto es factible con un tubo de iluminación fluorescente ordinario. En este, el primero de una serie de 2 partes, nuestro autor presenta las técnicas de circuito empleadas en el transmisor y brinda una descripción completa del reflector de la lámpara transmisora. El artículo final del próximo mes brinda más detalles sobre el transmisor y luego describe los circuitos del receptor. Cabe señalar que algunos de los equipos descritos en estos artículos son objeto de una solicitud de patente provisional.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 6, 2022)

*Manual servicio del KENWOOD RXD553*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Has bien tu trabajo *domo* esta no es una Norma 05 aplica la *1.2* sin mas, menudo comedor de empanadas y frias



Concedido


----------



## malesi (Sep 21, 2022)

Buenas noches para todos y todas 
Esta vez es una cosa para los medio viejorros😆
Y la page que te dice cuando se fabricó tú disco seagate metes el date: y ya está.
y así descubres también si eres medio viejorro o tope viejorro       
Seagate date code calculator and decoder - bugaco.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## chclau (Oct 1, 2022)

*ATENCION*. Este post NO incluye fotos de niñas bonitas
Pero no sabía donde ponerlo, y quería compartirlo con Uds., así que aquí va:

Durante mucho tiempo me pregunté, por qué, si el pico de emisión del Sol está en la región del verde, las plantas son verdes? Al ser verdes están desperdiciando la luz del sol donde ésta tiene su máximo. Nunca leí una respuesta a esa pregunta que fuera mucho más allá de "porque sí".

Bueno, por fin leo una respuesta mejor. Al parecer, al filtrar la luz verde y concentrarse en las bandas roja y azul, la planta logra mayor estabilidad en la fotosíntesis. Esa es la respuesta resumida.
La respuesta completa (suponiendo que sea correcta) está aquí:









						Why Are Plants Green
					

Land plants are green because their photosynthetic pigments reflect green light, even though those wavelengths hold the most energy. Scientists finally understand why. Olena Shmahalo/Quanta Magazine Why Are Plants Green? To Reduce the Noise in Photosynthesis. Plants ignore the most energy-rich...




					worldsensorium.com
				




>>ATENCION. Este post NO incluye fotos de niñas bonitas<<
{no digan que no se los advertí desde el principio)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 12, 2022)

Si quieres un oscilador y cuentas con un amplificador este es tu circuito.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 13, 2022)

Otro estafador y este es youtuber


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2022)

​


----------



## unmonje (Nov 6, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 290575​


¿Tanta diferencia de tinta entre 2E223J y 25v223-5  ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2022)

*Soldadora de arco con motor de heladera caído en desgracia *


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 2, 2022)

No sé que me sorprende mas si el hecho de la cantidad de cobre que trae ese motor🤑 o el hecho que un cable de 4mm aguante tan bien el flujo de un gap. 🤔


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 3, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 290575​


Ya que este post me puede salvar hago aquí la consulta.
Compré este capacitor de 100nF x 400V para el antiplop. Les parece a ustedes que la especificación de la tensión de aislación es 2G ???
A mí me parece 2C pero eso no existe en la tabla...y estos caps son bastante pequeños, que fué lo que me atrajo a comprarlos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 3, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya que este post me puede salvar hago aquí la consulta.
> Compré este capacitor de 100nF x 400V para el antiplop. Les parece a ustedes que la especificación de la tensión de aislación es 2G ???
> A mí me parece 2C *pero eso no existe en la tabla*...y estos caps son bastante pequeños, que fué lo que me atrajo a comprarlos.


Es una *G* la comba de abajo es mayor y llega casi al centro de la supuesta *C*,,, solo falta el palito hacia adentro

_Nop, en eso es verdad no he visto un _*2C*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 3, 2022)

Habrá que ponerlo a los 220V y ver cuanto aguanta. Tengo otros de 630V de aislación pero son muy grandes para el espacio que pretendo usar...


----------



## unmonje (Dic 3, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Habrá que ponerlo a los 220V y ver cuanto aguanta. Tengo otros de 630V de aislación pero son muy grandes para el espacio que pretendo usar...


Como usted bien sabe, el correcto para 220 VCA es 630V . La única explicación posible sería que, el dieléctrico de este  que usted muestra doctor, tenga una mejor caracteristica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 3, 2022)

Si, yo no le tengo mucha confianza a los de 400V, pero como el engendro no va a estar alimentado por mucho tiempo cada vez que se use tengo la esperanza de que dure lo suficiente...sobre todo para mantener reducido el tamaño del PCB. El de 630V es casi el doble de grande y de caro...  🤷‍♂️

En el ex-museo tenían un Sic-Mallory de 100nF x 400V de 1980....pero era 8 o 10 veces mas grande e inconseguible en otro lugar del planeta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2023)




----------

